#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Помощь монахам. Обсуждение

## Neroli

Очень жаль.
Честно говоря, меня такие вещи разочаровывают в Буддизме. 
Raudex, простите "интимный" вопрос, но неужели в процессе практики, в вас не сформировалось нечто такое, что было бы внутренней опорой на Пути, ощущением правильности выбранного направления, несмотря на все трудности?

Если еще Топпер размонашится - я застрелюсь.

----------

PampKin Head (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (29.01.2013), Сергей Хос (29.01.2013), Тао (29.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Очень жаль.
> Честно говоря, меня такие вещи разочаровывают в Буддизме. 
> Raudex, простите "интимный" вопрос, но неужели в процессе практики, в вас не сформировалось нечто такое, что было бы внутренней опорой на Пути, ощущением правильности выбранного направления, несмотря на все трудности


Сформировалось. А можно встречный "интимный" вопрос - неужели у вас за три года не сформировалось желания хотя бы разок занести плошку риса Панняваро бхиккху?

----------

Bob (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кхантибало (29.01.2013), лесник (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Нико (29.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А можно встречный "интимный" вопрос - неужели у вас за три года не сформировалось желания хотя бы разок занести плошку риса Панняваро бхиккху?


Можно. Нет, не сформировалось. Я по-своему расставила приоритеты в практике, готовка в них не входила. Возможно это не правильно, но факт остается фактом. 
Не думаю что Вы расстриглись из-за меня, но могу ли я предположить, что если бы подобные мне личности, жители РФ, больше бы думали о монахах и о создании им подобающих условий, вы бы продолжили свой монашеский Путь?

----------

Аурум (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Можно. Нет, не сформировалось. Я по-своему расставила приоритеты в практике, готовка в них не входила. Возможно это не правильно, но факт остается фактом.


Так то не готовка (кирхен киндер китчен, да?), то собирание накоплений и вообще - поле заслуг колосится прямо пред глазами!  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (29.01.2013), Дэнни (26.02.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Так то не готовка (кирхен киндер китчен, да?), то собирание накоплений и вообще - поле заслуг колосится прямо пред глазами!


Да, знаю я, знаю, спасибо. Есть причины по которым у меня нет возможности накапливать заслуги таким образом. Но если меня кто-нибудь убедит, что от меня зависит чья-то судьба, я обещаю подумать. Я ж не зверь.  :Smilie:

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Кунсанг (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я, конечно, профан в этом деле и не знаю, как там в тхеравадинских монастырях, - но когда была в тибетских монастырях на юге Индии, у меня сложилось впечатление, что там монахам лучше всего и жить - их кормят, дают жилье и есть все условия для изучения Дхармы. Им не приходится преодолевать неприятное отношение мирян, им не приходится быть белой вороной среди непривычной к монахам среды. Там самое монаху и место. 

Почему Раудекс не остался в монастыре? Или ему была там дана рекомендация распространять Дхарму в России?

А так в бытовом смысле монаху, думаю, надо остаться в Москве только, если там есть родители, о которых некому больше заботиться. А сподвижничество в поддержке БЦ - дело крайне нелегкое, и, думаю, никто человека не должен оставлять этим заниматься в одиночку.


А насчет Топпера - давно говорю - питерцы, ну ходите хоть иногда к нему с хоть маленькой даной. Неужели вам пару йогуртов и печенья не купить? Взяли бы за привычку ходить к нему раз в неделю. Он там выживает, поддерживая центр. И если ничего не просит - это не значит, что у него все есть.

Тогда и стреляться не придется. :Cool:

----------

Bob (29.01.2013), Chikara (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Ittosai (29.01.2013), SlavaR (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Дордже (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Тао (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Очень жаль.
> Честно говоря, меня такие вещи разочаровывают в Буддизме.
> Raudex, простите "интимный" вопрос, но неужели в процессе практики, в вас не сформировалось нечто такое, что было бы внутренней опорой на Пути, ощущением правильности выбранного направления, несмотря на все трудности?
> Если еще Топпер размонашится - я застрелюсь.


Не стоит (по крайней мере уж полностью )) разочаровываться в буддизме, глядя на других.
Например, если так делать, то можно прям уже сейчас стреляться, посмотрев, например, на Дхаммакаю в Таиланде. Ну а если всё-таки продолжать глядеть на других - то можно посмотреть ведь и на успешные варианты - есть ведь известные западные монахи, живущие монахами до сих пор, начиная так с годов 70-ых .)

----------

Eugeny (29.01.2013), Neroli (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Велеслав (29.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Федор Ф (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А насчет Топпера - давно говорю - питерцы, ну ходите хоть иногда к нему с хоть маленькой даной. Неужели вам пару йогуртов и печенья не купить? Взяли бы за привычку ходить к нему раз в неделю. Он там выживает, поддерживая центр. И если ничего не просит - это не значит, что у него все есть.


К сожалению там не всё так уж просто. Чтобы доставить ему два йогурта мне придётся потратить несколько часов и литров бензина, т.к. доставить их нужно утром, по самым пробкам, т.к. после 12-ти дня он не ест, и впрок еду не берёт.

Я уже подумывал соорудить ему какую-то автокормилку, куда можно бы было загрузить продуктов на неделю-две, и которая каждое утро выдавала ему ровно 1 порцию еды. Но потом я засомневался в адекватности такого подхода...

----------

Bob (29.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Аньезка (29.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (29.01.2013), Максимилианус (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Было бы очень здорово составить список всех монахов из России, которые нуждаются в спонсорской помощи. Если у кого-то есть информация - кидайте в личку пожалуйста, заранее благодарен.

Перечитав тему, еще раз убедился в том, что все верно написал во втором своем посте: помочь монахам никто ничем не может, зато каждый психолог, критик и знаток) К слову, чем помочь Раудексу не-монаху, написано выше им же. Помогите с работой, на первое время хоть с какой-нибудь. Я принял эту информацию к сведению, но у меня и у моих знакомых пока нет подходящих вакансий( Однако, буду пробовать что-то узнать.

----------

Joy (30.01.2013), Neroli (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Дэнни (26.02.2015), Ритл (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао. А Вы живете в Питере или в Мурманске? :Smilie:  Я к нему до м.Василеостровской добиралась с окраины за полчаса. Ни машины, ни бензина, ни пробок. Ну, в метро потолкают. Так главное - в определенные часы поехать.

А так...если все так сложно, денюжку ему просто дайте - раз в месяц :Smilie:  Неважно, сколько. Главное, постоянно хоть немного. Монахи могут и сами еду купить, хоть и полагается получать ее от других.  Можете даже не ездить, переведите куда-нить. Он и сам приедет, если договоритесь в удобном для обоих месте встретиться. Только укажите ему - что это деньги ДЛЯ НЕГО, а то он еду на них не купит. Обычно он и спрашивает - для центра или для него. И, конечно, когда-никогда - надо бы съездить к нему в центр лично - преодолевая все препятствия - дану лучше делать лично. :Smilie:  Да и человеку нужно немного душевного тепла и внимания - даже монаху.

А насчет автокормилки - можно в инете с каким-нибудь универсамом договориться - будут регулярно по нужному адресу приносить выбранные продукты, а расплатиться можно он-лайн :Smilie:  Можно и в ближайшем к нему магазине открыть кредит или подарочную карту какую-нить - что там в Питере - вам виднее. 

А так - есть у кого-то старый холодильник - можно его Топперу отдать.

----------

Al Tolstykh (29.01.2013), Chikara (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Аминадав (29.01.2013), Дубинин (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А насчет Топпера - давно говорю - питерцы, ну ходите хоть иногда к нему с хоть маленькой даной. Неужели вам пару йогуртов и печенья не купить? Взяли бы за привычку ходить к нему раз в неделю.


Желание - 1000 возможностей, а нежелание - 1000 преград ,)

----------

AndyZ (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Желание - 1000 возможностей, а нежелание - 1000 преград ,)


Надо просто отметку сделать у себя в ежедневнике. Раз в неделю - два раза в месяц "сегодня - Топпер" :Smilie: 

В жизни все так и бывает. Идешь, и ДЕЛАЕШЬ, -  а чтоб не делать, - извинений можно найти кучу. Только ведь большинство из нас собственные дела ведь не запускает- к родителям ездит, о детях заботится. А время помочь Топперу - СЕЙЧАС.

Обычно все думают, что другие помогут. А человек, может, зимой в холоде и голоде сидит. Может, болеет, может витамины нужны. Дай-ка я лично пойду(каждый сам себе говорит) - проверю? А?

А монах просить не может. Нам самим надо догадаться....

----------

Al Tolstykh (29.01.2013), AlexТ (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

Пема, у Вас хорошие советы. Для Италии.




> Бао. А Вы живете в Питере или в Мурманске? Я к нему до м.Василеостровской добиралась с окраины за полчаса. Ни машины, ни бензина, ни пробок. Ну, в метро потолкают. Так главное - в определенные часы поехать.


Если уж интересно, то на практике мне придётся на общественном транспорте потратить на поездку часа 2,5 - 3 и 200 - 250 р., в зависимости от маршрута и пробок. И это в рабочее время. Ветки метро от моего дома до Василеостровской ещё не проложили.




> А так...если все так сложно, денюжку ему просто дайте - раз в месяц


Не берёт!




> А насчет автокормилки - можно в инете с каким-нибудь универсамом договориться - будут регулярно по нужному адресу приносить выбранные продукты


Я не знаю универсамов, предлагающих здесь услугу доставки, а если договариваться в частном порядке -- то, мне кажется, дешевле будет этот йогурт самому доставлять.




> а расплатиться можно он-лайн Можно и в ближайшем к нему магазине открыть кредит или подарочную карту какую-нить - что там в Питере - вам виднее.


Мне виднее что таких услуг тут никто не предоставляет. Я ошибаюсь?




> А так - есть у кого-то старый холодильник - можно его Топперу отдать.


А зачем ему холодильник, если он еду впрок не хранит? За электричество платить?

----------

Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А монах просить не может. Нам самим надо догадаться....


Мне такой подход кажется странным. Например, попросил Гамлет буддийскую книгу -- получил. Кому от этого стало плохо? Не попросил бы -- кто бы догадался, что она ему нужна? И кому от этого было бы хорошо?

Есть идея: Raudex наверняка знает, что нужно Топперу. Нужно его попросить это озвучивать. Теперь же он может это делать, раз уж он мирянин?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (29.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне такой подход кажется странным. Например, попросил Гамлет буддийскую книгу -- получил. Кому от этого стало плохо? Не попросил бы -- кто бы догадался, что она ему нужна? И кому от этого было бы хорошо?


У них обеты. Обходить с плошкой понимающую паству в Питере возможности нет. А просить напрямую книги можно. Остальное миряне должны сами разуметь. А подношение Сангхе, даже, если у нас другая традиция - поле заслуг для нас самих.

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

За что я обожаю Пему, так это за ее любовь делать добрые дела чужими руками.  :Big Grin:

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Аньезка (29.01.2013), Буль (29.01.2013), Джигме (01.02.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (29.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> За что я обожаю Пему, так это за ее любовь делать добрые дела чужими руками.


Искусство администрирования - в делегировании полномочий ))))

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Ho Shim (29.01.2013), Neroli (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Аньезка (29.01.2013), Буль (29.01.2013), Дордже (29.01.2013), Дубинин (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> У них обеты. Обходить с плошкой понимающую паству в Питере возможности нет.


Про то я и толкую. У мирян в Питере доставлять каждые день утром дану на Васильевский остров возможностей тоже не много. Надо же искать решение!




> А просить напрямую книги можно. Остальное миряне должны сами разуметь.


Вот лично я, к сожалению, этого не разумею. Мне начать Винаю изучать?

----------


## Zom

> За что я обожаю Пему, так это за ее любовь делать добрые дела чужими руками.


Неправда. Она к нам приезжала, когда была в Питере, и не раз. Подарила шторы, которые оказались весьма полезны в разных помещениях, которые мы снимали. А в нынешнем они оказались достаточной величины, чтобы перекрыть женские апартаменты от мужских (во время проведения ретритов) -) Про дану в виде еды я уж даже не говорю.. )

А подстрекать других людей к накоплению заслуг, между прочим, очень благое занятие, а не неблагое .)

----------

Al Tolstykh (29.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Chikara (29.01.2013), Ittosai (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), SlavaR (30.01.2013), Александр Кеосаян (10.02.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Буль (29.01.2013), Дубинин (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Содпа Т (29.01.2013), Тао (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2013), Чиффа (29.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Кто хочет помочь Питерской общине и Бханте Топперу есть разные электронные кошельки.


Ваша помощь

Наш сайт поддерживается Санкт-Петербургской буддийской общиной «Тхеравада.ру». Если вы имеете желание помочь развитию нашего сайта и Дхамма-центра, вы можете сделать пожертвование на их поддержание, посредством электронных кошельков:

Web Money


R106491330346 - рубли
Z298969250780 - доллары
U138676535747 - гривны
E211162870061- евро

Яндекс Деньги


410011291150257 - рубли

Ны также можете поддержать непосредственно нашего монаха, бханте Панньявудхо. Монахи в буддийских странах, традиционно живут на пожертвования мирян, которые обеспечивают четыре необходимости для их жизни: пищу, одежду, кров и лекарства. В нашей стране, где буддийское сообщество невелико, монахам приходится жить в гораздо более сложных условиях, поэтому любая помощь будет воспринята с благодарностью.

Web Money


R219901872605 - рубли
Z220454021559 - доллары
E184373271611- евро

Яндекс Деньги


41001600308160 - рубли

http://theravada.ru/Theravada_Ru/you...eravada_ru.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (29.01.2013), AndyZ (29.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Georgiy (30.01.2013), Ho Shim (29.01.2013), Joy (30.01.2013), Lion Miller (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Raudex (29.01.2013), SlavaR (30.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Алексей Е (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Винд (29.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Калкий (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мингалаба (29.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Михаил Угамов (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Пема, у Вас хорошие советы. Для Италии.
> 
> 
> 
> Если уж интересно, то на практике мне придётся на общественном транспорте потратить на поездку часа 2,5 - 3 и 200 - 250 р., в зависимости от маршрута и пробок. И это в рабочее время. Ветки метро от моего дома до Василеостровской ещё не проложили.
> 
> 
> 
> Не берёт!
> ...


1)Рублей 50 максимум вы потратите Бао,не надо я был в Питере в этом августе,не так уж и дорого метро стоит там.
На 1 поездку - 25 руб,Багажный на 1 поездку - 50 руб.
2)По поводу денюжки вы не правы,даже если он не берет у вас,то дайте в белом конверте хотя бы.Лично в конверте я давал,и никаких проблем.Либо отправьте на электронный кошелек ему,реквизиты я выше кинул.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Неправда. Она к нам приезжала, когда была в Питере, и не раз. Подарила шторы, которые оказались весьма полезны в разных помещениях, которые мы снимали. А в нынешнем они оказались достаточной величины, чтобы перекрыть женские апартаменты от мужских (во время проведения ретритов) -) Про дану в виде еды я уж даже не говорю.. )
> 
> А подстрекать других людей к накоплению заслуг, между прочим, очень благое занятие, а не неблагое .)


Я вообщем-то не имела ввиду что Пема делает добрые дела только чужими руками. Конечно нет.
Но указание, что ты должен делать именно это и именно вот так, и тебе должно быть стыдно, что ты именно это  именно вот так не делаешь - это манипуляции для детского сада. Взрослым людям можно просто дать информацию о том, что нужна такая-то и такая-то помощь и предоставить им право самим решить, что делать. IMHO, конечно.

----------

Averin (29.01.2013), Bob (29.01.2013), Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Аньезка (29.01.2013), Буль (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (29.01.2013), Фил (29.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я вообщем-то не имела ввиду что Пема делает добрые дела только чужими руками. Конечно нет.
> Но указание, что ты должен делать именно это и именно вот так, и тебе должно быть стыдно, что ты именно это именно вот так не делаешь - это манипуляции для детского сада. Взрослым людям можно просто дать информацию о том, что нужна такая-то и такая-то помощь и предоставить им право самим решить, что делать. IMHO, конечно.


С одной стороны согласен, но с другой - нет. Потому что как показывают частые случаи по жизни, пока человека не пнёшь, он и пальцем не пошевелит ) Будда, кстати, тоже не гнушался такого метода, и в суттах можно найти схожий способ давления на мирян, не говоря уж о монахах.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Zom*, не могли бы Вы дать ссылки на канон? Был бы Вам очень признателен, поскольку считаю информацию актуальной для себя.

----------

Averin (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> 1)Рублей 50 максимум вы потратите Бао,не надо я был в Питере в этом августе,не так уж и дорого метро стоит там.
> На 1 поездку - 25 руб,Багажный на 1 поездку - 50 руб.


Дожил  :Frown:  Те, кто "был в Питере", уже рассказывают мне, как оно тут  :Frown: 
Отвечаю в Вашем стиле: не надо мне объяснять, я здесь живу. До метро мне придётся идти пешком 6 км., так что придётся ехать на маршрутке, и хорошо, если на одной. Маршрутка = 35 р. Плюс обратная дорога.




> 2)По поводу денюжки вы не правы,даже если он не берет у вас,то дайте в белом конверте хотя бы.Лично в конверте я давал,и никаких проблем.


Такой уловки я не знал  :Smilie: 




> Либо отправьте на электронный кошелек ему,реквизиты я выше кинул.


То, что у Топпера есть электронный кошелёк -- я тоже не знал. Осталось только найти карточки электронных денег и купить и установить Windows, под которой эти электронные деньги работают. Кстати, сколько платёжная система берёт за съём денег?

Наверное, проще использовать белый конверт.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, не могли бы Вы дать ссылки на канон? Был бы Вам очень признателен, поскольку считаю информацию актуальной для себя.


Как пример - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....046.than.html

"Негоже для вас, Сакьи. Плохо, что в этой самой жизни, подверженной печали и смерти, вы иногда соблюдаете 8-факторную упосатху, а иногда нет". (и далее подробно объясняет как надо её соблюдать).

То есть по факту - здесь Будда стыдит мирян за то, что они лишь иногда соблюдают 8 обетов, а не постоянно (на дни упосатхи).

----------

Neroli (29.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Велеслав (30.01.2013), Калкий (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Дожил  Те, кто "был в Питере", уже рассказывают мне, как оно тут 
> Отвечаю в Вашем стиле: не надо мне объяснять, я здесь живу. До метро мне придётся идти пешком 6 км., так что придётся ехать на маршрутке, и хорошо, если на одной. Маршрутка = 35 р. Плюс обратная дорога.
> 
> 
> 
> Такой уловки я не знал 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Лично я использую яндекс деньги,Комиссия составляет 0.5%,либо можете также использовать сбербанк онлайн,оттуда тоже можно перевести деньги на яндекс кошелек,про веб мани не знаю,не пользуюсь веб мани.Яндекс деньги и Сбербанк онлайн к тому же не требуют установки каких либо программ в отличие от веб мани.

----------

Georgiy (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Как пример - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....046.than.html
> 
> "Негоже для вас, Сакьи. Плохо, что в этой самой жизни, подверженной печали и смерти, вы иногда соблюдаете 8-факторную упосатху, а иногда нет". (и далее подробно объясняет как надо её соблюдать).
> 
> То есть по факту - здесь Будда стыдит мирян за то, что они лишь иногда соблюдают 8 обетов, а не постоянно (на дни упосатхи).


Zom, как мне кажется, есть разница м/у напоминанием (устыжением), что не помогают монахам, и указанием, что нужно помочь конкретному кому-то и конкретно вот так как (принесите ка йогурт). Первое хорошо, второе... видимо на любителя.
Впрочем пустое  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Zom (29.01.2013), Аньезка (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Zom, как мне кажется, есть разница м/у напоминанием (устыжением), что не помогают монахам


Так даже и не говорится про помощь монахам, только соблюдение упосатхи. Будда был очень деликатен с мирянами.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Речь шла не о помощи монахам, а о самом методе: застыдить, призвать к практике и объяснить как. И это не единственный случай - при желании можно ещё найти. В том числе и в отношении помощи монахам, кстати. Есть сутта, где Будда критикует мирянина за то, что тот выискивает только лишь архатов для даны, потому что тот не умеет отличать архатов и поэтому должен давать дану Сангхе (что полезнее для него).

----------

Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Пема ты так права и еще 1000 раз права!!! Люди часто не ценят то, что имеют, а когда теряют начинают искать. 




> Я, конечно, профан в этом деле и не знаю, как там в тхеравадинских монастырях, - но когда была в тибетских монастырях на юге Индии, у меня сложилось впечатление, что там монахам лучше всего и жить - их кормят, дают жилье и есть все условия для изучения Дхармы. Им не приходится преодолевать неприятное отношение мирян, им не приходится быть белой вороной среди непривычной к монахам среды. Там самое монаху и место. 
> 
> Почему Раудекс не остался в монастыре? Или ему была там дана рекомендация распространять Дхарму в России?
> 
> А так в бытовом смысле монаху, думаю, надо остаться в Москве только, если там есть родители, о которых некому больше заботиться. А сподвижничество в поддержке БЦ - дело крайне нелегкое, и, думаю, никто человека не должен оставлять этим заниматься в одиночку.
> 
> 
> А насчет Топпера - давно говорю - питерцы, ну ходите хоть иногда к нему с хоть маленькой даной. Неужели вам пару йогуртов и печенья не купить? Взяли бы за привычку ходить к нему раз в неделю. Он там выживает, поддерживая центр. И если ничего не просит - это не значит, что у него все есть.
> 
> Тогда и стреляться не придется.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, у Вас хорошие советы. Для Италии.
> Если уж интересно, то на практике мне придётся на общественном транспорте потратить на поездку часа 2,5 - 3 и 200 - 250 р., в зависимости от маршрута и пробок. И это в рабочее время. Ветки метро от моего дома до Василеостровской ещё не проложили.


Бао, я до Топпер каждый год стараюсь доехать, когда в Питере. Главное - захотеть. Способ доехать найти можно и день. и время выбрать.




> Не берёт!


Значит, не так предлагаете.




> А зачем ему холодильник, если он еду впрок не хранит? За электричество платить?


 Можно человеку круп и макарон завезти, печенья, сухофруктов и сухого гороха-чечевицы, раз на три месяца, например. Если привезете и оставите - он не выбросит. А также он не выбрасывает те продукты, которые остаются после даны. Если сразу много человек пришли и еда осталась - доест. Зимой, конечно, можно в прохладное место выставить. А летом - холодильник пригодился бы.




> Вот лично я, к сожалению, этого не разумею. Мне начать Винаю изучать?


Бао, ну неужели такой умный человек, как вы - не учитывает возможности, что иногда надо и ДОГАДАТЬСЯ, что кому-то нужна помощь? Причем, уверена, что Вы сам бы ни за что не стали бы просить - даже попав в тяжелую ситуацию. Надо просто прикинуть. Монах не имеет права работать - Вы знаете это? На что он живет? На что одевается, ест, и прочее? Теперь представьте минимальную сумму проживания взрослого человека - самую скромную. И помножте ее на количество тхеравадинов в Питере - учитывая, что они постоянно поддерживают своего товарища. Тут семи пядей во лбу быть не надо. А проще всего - поехать к Топперу и посмотреть - чем он живет.

----------

Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Речь шла не о помощи монахам, а о самом методе: застыдить, призвать к практике и объяснить как. И это не единственный случай - при желании можно ещё найти. В том числе и в отношении помощи монахам, кстати. Есть сутта, где Будда критикует мирянина за то, что тот выискивает только лишь архатов для даны, потому что тот не умеет отличать архатов и поэтому должен давать дану Сангхе (что полезнее для него).


О методе. Еще такой тонкий момент: есть Учитель к которому мы приходим и говорим "учи меня". Он тебя стыдит, призывает и объясняет, в соответствии с запросом. А если нет запроса Будда будет учить?
Действия самого Будды не всегда хороший пример. Иногда нужно повторят за ним, иногда нужно сначала им стать.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> За что я обожаю Пему, так это за ее любовь делать добрые дела чужими руками.


Я, так уж ради справедливости, а не для красования, большинство дел своими руками делаю. Все что могу - отдаю. Вот тут уже меня не в чем упрекнуть. Была бы в Питере - хотя бы раз в месяц ездила бы. И будет как всегда - я буду плохая, но, глядишь, кто-то и съездит лишний раз. Ну, и хорошо. И не будет на форуме больше таких тем. Жалею, что о Раудексе вовремя не подумала.

Никакого упрека ни к кому нет. Ни разу не сказала, что кто-то что-то ДОЛЖЕН. Если Вам стыдно от моих слов - значит - есть за что. Вы там собирались, если Топпер размонашится - стреляться? Так вот не надо сцен у фонтана. Надо трезво вклинится в соответствующую причинно-следственную связь. если ее построить - не буду монахи размонашиваться. Просто еще раз рассмотреть все свои возможности. А так - дело это добровольное полностью. Но если об этом не говорить - ничего и не будет. Мне будет также гораздо приятнее, ежели вы не застрелитесь :Smilie: 

Никакого ежедневного завтрака Топперу подносить не надо. Надо просто еще раз пересмотреть свои маршруты и возможности. Ну не поверю, что хоть разово как-нибудь съездить к нему за пару месяцов или за год нельзя. Да еще детей или супружницу с собой можно взять, приравнять к воскресной прогулке на Васе. После Зоомузея или Кунсткамеры, например. И детям еще в руки по йогурту дать - пусть сделают подношение. Топпер - вполне светский в обращении человек. Любые люди нормально с ним себя чувствуют. Это ж не в другой город.  

А стимулировать других на благое - это тоже хорошо. Если и сам стараешься при этом, но возможности ограничены. С миру по нитке. Вдруг, таким образом, монахам и не придется размонашиваться. Голодный монах долго не продержится.

На этом закругляюсь. Монастырям просто помогать - там есть общее обеспечение мирянами и привычка мирян помогать монахам. Нам хорошо бы такую привычку создать тоже - монахам, кто рядом. Спасибо всем, кто найдет возможность помочь.

----------

SlavaR (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Тао (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Зимой, конечно, можно в прохладное место выставить. А летом - холодильник пригодился бы.


Так Топпер же не в помещении Дхамма центра живёт. А дома у него скорее всего есть холодильник.

----------


## Zom

> . А если нет запроса Будда будет учить? Действия самого Будды не всегда хороший пример. Иногда нужно повторят за ним, иногда нужно сначала им стать.


Хороший вопрос. Ответ правильный на него, наверное, такой: Будда будет учить в том случае, если человек _готов слушать_ (пусть даже лично не попросил). А насчёт подражания - это понятно, что не всегда получится также хорошо повторить, как то у Будды - но если не пытаться, то тогда, выходит, вообще никому нельзя ничему учить, пока Буддой не станешь ,)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так Топпер же не в помещении Дхамма центра живёт. А дома у него скорее всего есть холодильник.


 :Smilie:  Хорошо бы Топпера об этом лично спросить.... :Smilie:  И вообще, пусть не ездить, но в личку ему иногда писать - как дела и не нужно ли чего. Насколько понимаю - Дхарма-центр и есть его дом.....

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Значит, не так предлагаете.


Уж как умею. Я не привык навязывать свои решения тем, кто от них отказывается. Не так воспитан.




> Можно человеку круп и макарон завезти, печенья, сухофруктов и сухого гороха-чечевицы, раз на три месяца, например.


Предлагал, он отказался.

----------

Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> ....но могу ли я предположить, что если бы подобные мне личности, жители РФ, больше бы думали о монахах и о создании им подобающих условий, вы бы продолжили свой монашеский Путь?


можете

----------

AndyZ (29.01.2013), Eugeny (29.01.2013), Georgiy (30.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (29.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уж как умею. Я не привык навязывать свои решения тем, кто от них отказывается. Не так воспитан.
> Предлагал, он отказался.


Я воспитана так, что могу и раз десять предлагать. Потому что таков мой жизненный опыт. Интеллигентные люди вообще часто предпочитают голодать, чем просить. Среди таких и жила. 

Но лучше в таких случах не предлагать - приезжаешь и оставляешь. То, что обычно у всех в хозяйстве годно. Не споришь. Не уговариваешь. Ставишь и уходишь. С благим пожеланием. А дальше - не твои проблемы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Тао (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Я воспитана так, что могу и раз десять предлагать. Потому что таков мой жизнненный опыт. Но лучше в таких случах не предлагать - приезжаешь и оставляешь. Не споришь. Не уговариваешь. Ставишь и уходишь. С благим пожеланием. А дальше - не твои проблемы.


Да, у нас с Вами действительно разное воспитание. У меня к Вам просьба: если Вы вдруг захотите так поступить со мной -- я заранее Вас прошу: не надо. Если я говорю что мне что-то не нужно -- это означает что я действительно не хочу это обрести. Тем более, с отношением "а дальше это не мои проблемы". Договорились?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Нико (29.01.2013), Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> А насчет автокормилки - можно в инете с каким-нибудь универсамом договориться - будут регулярно по нужному адресу приносить выбранные продукты, а расплатиться можно он-лайн Можно и в ближайшем к нему магазине открыть кредит или подарочную карту какую-нить - что там в Питере - вам виднее.


Кстати да, есть же торговля продуктами (да и готовой едой) через интернет с доставкой на дом.

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Да что вы привязались к человеку? Он честно снял обеты и честно всем сообщил о своём решении. Я его за это очень уважаю. Перестаньте уже громоздить свои концепции по этому поводу.

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Alexeiy (30.01.2013), Балабуст (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Мне кажется (это как предложение ко всем), на форуме надо сделать раздел под названием например-"даяние", в нём несколько разделов, в одном только координаты-кому давать, и способы даяния (у каждого своя тема). монахам отшельникам и прочее. это жостко модерировать, проверяя претендентов для даяния, а так же убирая в темах лишнее. А в других разделах-поговорить, предлагать притендентов, правила написать: как могут монахи брать и как надо давать. что могут покупать-что нет, что иметь-что нет и прочее...
А про Топпера, это ж проще всё можно, покупает человек *себе* холодильник, просит поставить его у Топпера в квартире, и хранить там запас* своих*, купленных раз в неделю продуктов, затем звонит утром Топперу и говорит "волшебное слово"-дана: то-то и то-то из *моего* холодильника-твоё, и всё ок. (желательно ещё почитать про быстрые и медленные углеводы, колличество белков, витамины и прочее, и ещё спросить-"а когда ты не был монахом-ты что любил?"

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (29.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Михаил Угамов (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Лично я использую яндекс деньги,Комиссия составляет 0.5%,либо можете также использовать сбербанк онлайн,оттуда тоже можно перевести деньги на яндекс кошелек,про веб мани не знаю,не пользуюсь веб мани.Яндекс деньги и Сбербанк онлайн к тому же не требуют установки каких либо программ в отличие от веб мани.


webmoney не требуют никаких программ - кошельком можно управлять через веб-интерфейс. Разве что в этом случае будет ограничение на максимальную сумму в кошельке... Думаю лимита в 5000 рублей всем хватит.
если хочется больше - нужно ставить программу. вроде так.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> webmoney не требуют никаких программ - кошельком можно управлять через веб-интерфейс.


А этот веб-интерфейс в Линуксовом браузере будет работать?

----------


## Буль

> Мне кажется (это как предложение ко всем), на форуме надо сделать раздел под названием например-"даяние", в нём несколько разделов, в одном только координаты-кому давать, и способы даяния (у каждого своя тема). монахам отшельникам и прочее. это жостко модерировать, проверяя претендентов для даяния, а так же убирая в темах лишнее.


И кто этим будет заниматься? Особенно проверять претендентов?




> А про Топпера, это ж проще всё можно, покупает человек *себе* холодильник, просит поставить его у Топпера в квартире, и хранить там запас* своих*, купленных раз в неделю продуктов, затем звонит утром Топперу и говорит "волшебное слово"-дана: то-то и то-то из *моего* холодильника-твоё, и всё ок. (желательно ещё почитать про быстрые и медленные углеводы, колличество белков, витамины и прочее, и ещё спросить-"а когда ты не был монахом-ты что любил?"


А монах может быть хранителем имущества мирян?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Сейчас придет Топпер и всех прогонит  :Smilie: .

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> И кто этим будет заниматься? Особенно проверять претендентов?
> 
> 
> 
> А монах может быть хранителем имущества мирян?


Модерировать будете Вы, а проверять-наверное общественность, после публичных пыток-вопросов, (ну а про монахов сразу понятно).
А про -"может ли иметь имущество мирян?"-наверняка нет, но не смертельно, иначе Топпер не смог бы жить в квартирах-там наверно не только его имущество. (я не знаю, это просто один из вариантов решения).

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Так Топпер же не в помещении Дхамма центра живёт.


Насколько я понял, последнее время именно там  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (29.01.2013), Ритл (29.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> А этот веб-интерфейс в Линуксовом браузере будет работать?


Сами же отлично знаете, что будет)

----------


## Буль

> Сами же отлично знаете, что будет)


Откуда ж мне это отлично знать?

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Я так понял, что дана монаху деньгами, в том числе на тындекс-кошельки, принимается? 
Если так, то зачем продукты тащить? Куда проще несколькими кликами деньгу кинуть, а Бханте Топпер уже купит что ему нужно и сколько нужно.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Откуда ж мне это отлично знать?


Может, конечно, я ошибаюсь, но я не верю, что программист может не знать, что популярные веб-сервисы под Линукс работают и не хуже, чем под виндус. Если ошибаюсь, извините.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я так понял, что дана монаху деньгами, в том числе на тындекс-кошельки, принимается? 
> Если так, то зачем продукты тащить? Куда проще несколькими кликами деньгу кинуть, а Бханте Топпер уже купит что ему нужно и сколько нужно.


Это кто-то должен озвучит винаю на эту тему и как принято на практике, может быть это, не на еду а на поездки и прочее, или на еду тоже, но не сам покупает...?

----------


## Буль

> Может, конечно, я ошибаюсь, но я не верю, что программист может не знать, что популярные веб-сервисы под Линукс работают и не хуже, чем под виндус. Если ошибаюсь, извините.


Я, как программист, наоборот, знаю, что "популярные веб-сервисы" легко могут не работать под Линуксом. Например, можете мне назвать работающий под Линуксовым браузером клиент-банк?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, у нас с Вами действительно разное воспитание. У меня к Вам просьба: если Вы вдруг захотите так поступить со мной -- я заранее Вас прошу: не надо. Если я говорю что мне что-то не нужно -- это означает что я действительно не хочу это обрести. Тем более, с отношением "а дальше это не мои проблемы". Договорились?


Бао, можете не беспокоиться, я далеко не глупая женщина. Могу примерно представить - у кого какие нужды. Но монашеский быт я примерно видела и знаю, что монахам нужно. 

А Вас надо подманивать игрой на флейте :Smilie:  Под флейту Вы все возьмете :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

И, тем более, речь о том, что Вы можете голодать - вообще не укладывается у меня в голове.

----------

Буль (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, можете не беспокоиться, я далеко не глупая женщина. Вас надо подманивать игрой на флейте Под флейту Вы все возьмете


Прямо страшно даже представить что ж это за волшебная флейта такая?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Raudex (30.01.2013), Аньезка (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Требы монаха просты. Тут даже фантазию напрягать не надо. ЧТо принесешь - то и съест. Ну, конечно, здоровую пищу.

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

Раз уж тема окончательно скатилась в перемывание косточех бхиккху Тхеравады выскажусь по существу проблемы:



> Это кто-то должен озвучит винаю на эту тему и как принято на практике, может быть это, не на еду а на поездки и прочее, или на еду тоже, но не сам покупает...?


Ну разумеется, побыть поборником чистоты Винаи - любимое хобби интернет-буддиста мирянина.
Есть правило не принимать деньги, причём под запрет попадают даже деньги принятые бхиккху случайно. Правило требует признания с утратой ден.знаков. Неутрата ден.знаков также требудет признания за каждые сутки неутраты. Это если строго.
Деньгами считаются все универсальные средства годные для непосредственного акта купли продажи, и таковыми не считаются например билеты на транспорт или какие то узко специальные ценные знаки, например карточка пополнения счёта за телефон и тд.
Реально в странах Тхеравады этот обет соблюдают процентов 5% бхиккху, и ещё примерно столько же используют лазейки в Винае. Однако такие монахи живут в особых монастырях где развита система поддержки - приставлены особые миряне - капии, следящие за потребностями бхиккху и удовлетворяющие их согласно принятой в монастыре схеме.
Однако остальные монахи таких капий не могут себе позволить, ведь мало кто из мирян станет усложнять себе жизнь столь хлопотной обязанностью, ему придётся платить запрплату. С каких средств? А всё с тех же, с подношений. Потому бхиккху обычных монастырей предпочитают не плодить зря сущности, принимают деньги и используют их для покупок. Разумеется делают это скромно, не вызывающе и не позволяют себе явных излишеств - общество постоянно наблюдает за монахами и совсем уже безобразий оно не допустит.
По жизни в Азии, честно говоря деньги скорее накапливаются, чем расходуются, мне их приходилось даже относить в банк, что б ненароком не стащили, потом я на них покупал себе авиабилеты и позже в России потихоньку тратил их на еду, транспорт и квартплату.

В нашей общине было принято так: те миряне, кто не заморачивался данным правилом - подносили спокойно деньги, а те миряне, кто осторожно относились к денежным подношениям просто узнавали что нужно бхиккху (сущестовал некий заранее оговоренный список) и подносили данные вещи приобретая их тогда когда им это было удобно, сообразно ситуации (так мне поднесли в бытность - телефон, некоторые лекарства, а также оплачивали транспорт), в противном случае, ведь сами понимаете, система подношений не развита и можно от чистого сердца еженедельно пополнять запас макарон, столь регулярно что они попросту начнут накапливаться, при этом монаху, например нечем будет брить голову.

В питере примерно такая же ситуация. Причём есть два способа помочь - перечислить деньги общине или непосредственно Панняавудхо бхиккху.

----------

AndyZ (30.01.2013), Bob (30.01.2013), Eugeny (30.01.2013), Georgiy (30.01.2013), Ho Shim (30.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Kittisaro (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), SlavaR (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Александр Кеосаян (10.02.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Велеслав (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Дубинин (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я, так уж ради справедливости, а не для красования, большинство дел своими руками делаю. Все что могу - отдаю. Вот тут уже меня не в чем упрекнуть. Была бы в Питере - хотя бы раз в месяц ездила бы. И будет как всегда - я буду плохая, но, глядишь, кто-то и съездит лишний раз. Ну, и хорошо. И не будет на форуме больше таких тем. Жалею, что о Раудексе вовремя не подумала.
> 
> Никакого упрека ни к кому нет. Ни разу не сказала, что кто-то что-то ДОЛЖЕН. Если Вам стыдно от моих слов - значит - есть за что. Вы там собирались, если Топпер размонашится - стреляться? Так вот не надо сцен у фонтана. Надо трезво вклинится в соответствующую причинно-следственную связь. если ее построить - не буду монахи размонашиваться. Просто еще раз рассмотреть все свои возможности. А так - дело это добровольное полностью. Но если об этом не говорить - ничего и не будет. Мне будет также гораздо приятнее, ежели вы не застрелитесь
> 
> Никакого ежедневного завтрака Топперу подносить не надо. Надо просто еще раз пересмотреть свои маршруты и возможности. Ну не поверю, что хоть разово как-нибудь съездить к нему за пару месяцов или за год нельзя. Да еще детей или супружницу с собой можно взять, приравнять к воскресной прогулке на Васе. После Зоомузея или Кунсткамеры, например. И детям еще в руки по йогурту дать - пусть сделают подношение. Топпер - вполне светский в обращении человек. Любые люди нормально с ним себя чувствуют. Это ж не в другой город.  
> 
> А стимулировать других на благое - это тоже хорошо. Если и сам стараешься при этом, но возможности ограничены. С миру по нитке. Вдруг, таким образом, монахам и не придется размонашиваться. Голодный монах долго не продержится.
> 
> На этом закругляюсь. Монастырям просто помогать - там есть общее обеспечение мирянами и привычка мирян помогать монахам. Нам хорошо бы такую привычку создать тоже - монахам, кто рядом. Спасибо всем, кто найдет возможность помочь.


Никто не умоляет ваших несомненных достоинств. 
Даже вопросов нет.
Насчет "стреляться" только поясню, раз вы меня потролили. Если Топпер расстрижется по причине того, что надоело голодать, начнет работать и продолжит практику, будет понятно, что причина не в том, что в самой Дхарме что-то не так. Поэтому не вызовет того разочарования о котором говорила я.

----------

Аурум (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Девушки, ну неловко как-то перед Топпером. Зачем это все сейчас обсуждать в прямом эфире? Тем более, что Топпера здесь нет и он не может ничего сказать...

----------

Bob (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Тао (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть правило не принимать деньги, причём под запрет попадают даже деньги принятые бхиккху случайно. Правило требует признания с утратой ден.знаков. Неутрата ден.знаков также требудет признания за каждые сутки неутраты. Это если строго.


Это уже называется "счетчик".. простите ))))

----------


## Raudex

> Это уже называется "счетчик".. простите ))))


Ну да, Виная юридична, а иначе как?

----------


## Raudex

> ИМХО, тему можно вообще закрывать.


я думал раньше закрыть, тема задумавыалась как оповещение, дабы не впасть в проступок  продолжая утаивать мой статус и не словить ненароком пожертвование, но я упустил момент и тема превратилось в обычное БФовское рассусоливание смежных тем, да мне в общем то всё равно теперь, если нравится людям покопаться в грязном бельеце - пожалуйста. Понятно что я тут не стану выворачивать наизнанку свою душу как Волк, для этого есть приватное общение. Однако если результатом диалога будет хотя бы небольшое приращение помощи для Панняавуддхо бхиккху - я буду только рад.

----------

Georgiy (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Никакого ежедневного завтрака Топперу подносить не надо. Надо просто еще раз пересмотреть свои маршруты и возможности.


Я даже больше скажу - плошка риса не особо и нужна, покушать всегда найдётся что, меня вот поддерживали очень друзья, которые ни разу не буддисты, на удивление, к моей радости и одновременно к огромному стыду за  буддистов записных.
Но даже небольшая дана, и свиду совершенно бесполезная - это огромная психологическая помощь, что ты кого то вдохновляешь, небезразличен и тд.

----------

AndyZ (30.01.2013), Georgiy (30.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Won Soeng (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Тао (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, я знаю. Такая дана не только монахам нужна. 

Но человеку, который таким образом выпадает из привычной социальной среды и не может больше некоторые действия совершать, - особенно.

----------

Raudex (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Да, я знаю. Такая дана не только монахам нужна.


я безотносительно самой сути даны, заслуги-поле_заслуг, про это как бы и не говорим, это базовый принцип. Я в житейском смысле.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

А есть ли кто-то, кто регулярно (пусть не каждый день) навещает Топпера, но сам - мирянин? Я бы с удовольствием раз в две недели выделял некоторую сумму на поддержку бханте. А группа мирян могли бы регулярно его навещать (хоть по расписанию). 

Поддерживать монахов - это очень хорошо. Начать поддерживать с того, что делать это через доверенных лиц - не так уж и сложно. Главное, чтобы мы этим лицам - доверяли. 
Возьмется ли кто-нибудь за столь ответственное мероприятие?

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Девушки, ну неловко как-то перед Топпером. Зачем это все сейчас обсуждать в прямом эфире? Тем более, что Топпера здесь нет и он не может ничего сказать...


Почему неловко-то? Мы же дану обсуждаем, благородное дело. Я считаю, нужно создавать возможности помочь хотя бы чуть-чуть, хотя бы издалека.
У нас не так много монахов.

----------

Raudex (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Тао (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Требы монаха просты. Тут даже фантазию напрягать не надо. ЧТо принесешь - то и съест. Ну, конечно, здоровую пищу.


Деньги на интернет Топперу в первую очередь надо выделять. Мне кажется, для него это главнее еды. Как и для меня. ) А так вообще, я заметила, что как только речь на БФ заходит о мат. помощи, все как-то сразу замолкают. )))

----------

Raudex (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

И на мобильный можно

----------

Georgiy (30.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Нико (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> В нашей общине было принято так: те миряне, кто не заморачивался данным правилом - подносили спокойно деньги, а те миряне, кто осторожно относились к денежным подношениям просто узнавали что нужно бхиккху (сущестовал некий заранее оговоренный список) и подносили данные вещи приобретая их тогда когда им это было удобно, сообразно ситуации (так мне поднесли в бытность - телефон, некоторые лекарства, а также оплачивали транспорт), в противном случае, ведь сами понимаете, система подношений не развита и можно от чистого сердца еженедельно пополнять запас макарон, столь регулярно что они попросту начнут накапливаться, при этом монаху, например нечем будет брить голову.


Вы могли бы составить такой расширенный список?

----------

Нико (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Вы могли бы составить такой расширенный список?


Нет, я же не из питерской общины, лучше распросить кого нибудь из их актива.
Однако кое какие потребности бханте мне известны. Когда я передавал ему "конверт" от тайцев - он обмолвился, что планирует поездку куда то в глубинку и видимо пустит тайские деньги на оплату поезда, если что то останется после уплаты очередной аренды. Также известна старая беда бханте - нехватка денег на стоматолога, ситуация там весьма плачевна. Также всегда актуальна проблема тёплых вещей на зиму, под чивару, но это надо хитро подберать под нужный цвет и фасон.

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Аминадав (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я же не из питерской общины, лучше распросить кого нибудь из их актива.
> Однако кое какие потребности бханте мне известны. Когда я передавал ему "конверт" от тайцев - он обмолвился, что планирует поездку куда то в глубинку и видимо пустит тайские деньги на оплату поезда, если что то останется после уплаты очередной аренды. Также известна старая беда бханте - нехватка денег на стоматолога, ситуация там весьма плачевна. Также всегда актуальна проблема тёплых вещей на зиму, под чивару, но это надо хитро подберать под нужный цвет и фасон.


Ясно. Надо тогда деньги на стоматолога собрать, обязательно!

----------

Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Возьмется ли кто-нибудь за столь ответственное мероприятие?


электронные платёжные системы отлично справляются с этим мероприятием.

----------

Georgiy (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> электронные платёжные системы отлично справляются с этим мероприятием.


Это я и имею в виду. Вопрос в том, что кто-то из мирян мог бы распоряжаться средствами, чтобы монаху не приходилось заботиться о деньгах, покупках, планировать расходы и т.п.

----------


## Neroli

> можете


Кстати, а помните дану в Дальмасе, на которой были Вы и Аджан Вимало? Вы меня не помните там?  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> У них обеты. Обходить с плошкой понимающую паству в Питере возможности нет. А просить напрямую книги можно. Остальное миряне должны сами разуметь. А подношение Сангхе, даже, если у нас другая традиция - поле заслуг для нас самих.


Если бы были желающие делать дану, я бы ходил хотя бы раз или два в неделю. Например, к какой-либо станции метро, куда желающие могли бы подъезжать в определённое время.

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Won Soeng (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Дубинин (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, а помните дану в Дальмасе, на которой были Вы и Аджан Вимало? Вы меня не помните там?


прекрасно помню
я пришёл, меня там никто не ждал, еду подготовили англо-ачану, пришлось и мне кинуть тоже чутка еды

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понял, последнее время именно там


Сейчас несколько дней там, несколько дней нет. Но похоже всё идёт к тому, что придётся жить в центре. Банк квартиру в которой сейчас живу, забирает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> прекрасно помню
> я пришёл, меня там никто не ждал, еду подготовили англо-ачану, пришлось и мне кинуть тоже чутка еды


Я не понимаю глубины проблемы, простите меня. 
Видимо идеализировала монашество, полагая что монахам нужна пища для поддержания тела, и для них не имеет вообще никакого значения, что там у мирян в голове... 
Мне надо подумать.

----------

Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Ну вот, зашел через интернет-банк в свою карточку, обнаружил, что переводы на веб-мани и яндекс-деньги делать возможно (было бы удивительно такую возможность не обнаружить), мышкой щелк, щелк и за несколько секунд дану сделал (правда, пока крохотную, далеко не максимальные 5 тысяч, ибо увы, пока с деньгами трудно). И не надо ехать в Питер, тем, кто не в Питере, не надо тащиться на другой конец города тем, кто в Питере, не надо ломать голову над тем, что покупать -ведро егурта или рюкзак вермишели.
Тем, кто в Линуксе, ответственно заявляю - интернет-банкинг большинства банков работает как под виндовым браузером, так и под линуксовым. Также как и веб-приложения веб-мани и яндекс-деньги.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тем, кто в Линуксе, ответственно заявляю - интернет-банкинг большинства банков работает как под виндовым браузером, так и под линуксовым. Также как и веб-приложения веб-мани и яндекс-деньги.


Удваиваю это. Плюс у многих сейчас телефоны на Андроиде каком, а там с приложениями для банкинга всё хорошо.
Прикрепили бы этот топик с реквизитами электронных кошельков монахов где-нибудь, а то на одном лишь сайте theravada.ru - это несколько глубоко запрятано.

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А этот веб-интерфейс в Линуксовом браузере будет работать?


Разумеется будет. Попробуйте сами - завести кошелёк ничего не стоит.

----------

Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Ну вот, зашел через интернет-банк в свою карточку, обнаружил, что переводы на веб-мани и яндекс-деньги делать возможно (было бы удивительно такую возможность не обнаружить), мышкой щелк, щелк и за несколько секунд дану сделал (правда, пока крохотную, далеко не максимальные 5 тысяч, ибо увы, пока с деньгами трудно). И не надо ехать в Питер, тем, кто не в Питере, не надо тащиться на другой конец города тем, кто в Питере, не надо ломать голову над тем, что покупать -ведро егурта или рюкзак вермишели.


Тоже получилось. Действительно, так гораздо удобнее.




> Тем, кто в Линуксе, ответственно заявляю - интернет-банкинг большинства банков работает как под виндовым браузером, так и под линуксовым.


Те, кто в Линуксе спрашивали про *клиент*-банк, а не про интернет-банк. Это разные вещи.

----------

Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Прикрепили бы этот топик с реквизитами электронных кошельков монахов где-нибудь, а то на одном лишь сайте theravada.ru - это несколько глубоко запрятано.


Специально запрятано было. 
А то периодически находятся умники, которые начинают истерить, что это не камильфо и наглое выпрашивание денег.. :-S

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Специально запрятано было.


Ну и зря.




> А то периодически находятся умники, которые начинают истерить, что это не камильфо и наглое выпрашивание денег.. :-S


ИМХО это не повод лишать мирян возможности поддерживать Сангху.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Каждый год к нам в Дальма-су приезжают монахи традиции Тхаравада. И Нероля всегда делает подношения. Не деньгами, так едой. Я  и наша группа благодарна  ей за помощь. Интересно, но нам по-немногу помогают и христиане, и миряне других традиций. Очень трогательно. 

Я думаю, в подношении самое главное - искренность и сердечность, а не сколько заслуг мы заработаем.

 Иногда я плачу, когда делаю подношение монахам. Я белугой рыдала,  не стесняясь слез, когда кормила Аджана Сумедо.  Это слезы не грусти, но очищения.

----------

Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Каждый год к нам в Дальма-су приезжают монахи традиции Тхаравада. И Нероля всегда делает подношения. Не деньгами, так едой. Я  и наша группа благодарна  ей за помощь. Интересно, но нам по-немногу помогают и христиане, и миряне других традиций. Очень трогательно. 
> 
> Я думаю, в подношении самое главное - искренность и сердечность, а не сколько заслуг мы заработаем.
> 
>  Иногда я плачу, когда делаю подношение монахам. Я белугой рыдала,  не стесняясь слез, когда кормила Аджана Сумедо.  Это слезы не грусти, но очищения.


А Раудекса, как часто удавалось кормить?

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Нико (30.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Специально запрятано было. 
> А то периодически находятся умники, которые начинают истерить, что это не камильфо и наглое выпрашивание денег.. :-S


Ну вот и хорошо, что в результате топика чуть более публичными стали такие подробности - традиции соблюдения скромности и невовлечённости в материальное соблюдены, формальные подтверждения добровольного желания разнообразных мирян давать интернет-дану получены, можно и закрепить топик в разделе, чтобы не потерялся  :Wink:

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Я думаю, в подношении самое главное - искренность и сердечность, а не сколько заслуг мы заработаем.


Тут еще есть один момент. Недопустимо, чтобы в России отсутствовали условия для существования монахов. Обеспечить монахов всем необходимым для жизни (включая такие вещи, как поход к стоматологу), как мне представляется, негласная обязанность мирян-буддистов. Она стоит на первом месте, а уже заслуги и сердечность на втором.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас несколько дней там, несколько дней нет. Но похоже всё идёт к тому, что придётся жить в центре. Банк квартиру в которой сейчас живу, забирает.


Что значит "банк забирает"? На каких основаниях?

----------


## Нико

> Тут еще есть один момент. Недопустимо, чтобы в России отсутствовали условия для существования монахов. Обеспечить монахов всем необходимым для жизни (включая такие вещи, как поход к стоматологу), как мне представляется, негласная обязанность мирян-буддистов. Она стоит на первом месте, а уже заслуги и сердечность на втором.


В России всё допустимо. Сделать зубы -- типа металлокерамику - стоит от 70 до 150 тыщ рублей. Это ещё не предел. Если мы тут на БФ не подсуетимся слегка -- государство ничего и не сделает для обеспечения существования монахов.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Тут еще есть один момент. Недопустимо, чтобы в России отсутствовали условия для существования монахов. Обеспечить монахов всем необходимым для жизни (включая такие вещи, как поход к стоматологу), как мне представляется, негласная обязанность мирян-буддистов. Она стоит на первом месте, а уже заслуги и сердечность на втором.


К сожалению, у многих русских буддистов (в отличие от буддистов традиционных, азиатстких) в голове сидит только система "гурства" - когда помогать будут только Великому Учителю, а все остальные идут лесом )) Обусловлено это, видимо, искажённым неофитским восприятием буддизма, т.е. вымышленным идеальным буддизмом, во многом надуманным и существующим только в головах.

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, у многих русских буддистов (в отличие от буддистов традиционных, азиатстких) в голове сидит только система "гурства" - когда помогать будут только Великому Учителю, а все остальные идут лесом ))


О чём Вы? Даже великим Учителям и то не особо помогают. Нынче. )

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> О чём Вы? Даже великим Учителям и то не особо помогают. Нынче. )


Это да. У западных (почёркиваю - западных, не только русских) буддистов с реально осуществляемой _даной_ вообще напряг. Практикуют что угодно, но только не физически делаемую дану )) А среди тех немногочисленных, кто её реально делает - господствует та самая идея, которую я выше озвучил. Соответственно, простому монаху существовать становится в таких реалиях очень и очень непросто .)

----------

Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это да. У западных (почёркиваю - западных, не только русских) буддистов с реально осуществляемой _даной_ вообще напряг. А среди тех немногочисленных, кто её реально делает - господствует та самая идея, которую я выше озвучил. Соответственно, простому монаху существовать становится в таких реалиях очень и очень непросто .)


Это да, но не у всех. Тут, кажется, Саша Дубинин рассказывал историю про свою неожиданную дану.... Мда, нужно всегда тщательно осмысливать, кому полезнее делать дану.

----------


## Zom

Так... к теме: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti3_26-sv.htm

-)

----------

Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> прескорбно.
> Русских бхикку так мало. В этом есть и наша вина - значит мало было поддержки. 
> Безвредного Вам восстановления мирского существования. И скорейшего возвращения в Сангху.


Думаю, чтобы можно было всерьёз говорить о долговременном пребывании монаха в Москве, должны удовлетворяться следующие условия:
1. не менее 10-15 надёжных, платёжеспособных членов общины
2. свой собственный буддийский центр с возможностью проведения нескольких занятий в неделю
3. *поддержка этого проекта из Азии*

Ключевой здесь - третий пункт. Хотя ланкийская община оказывала поддержку, всё-таки это был не их проект. 
Тем более что теперь они практически полностью свернули свою деятельность.

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Недопустимо, чтобы в России отсутствовали условия для существования монахов.


Только вот это невозможно сделать такой насильственной тактикой как "пристыжения" и обвинения.
В советское время это бывало, как в армейской среде и русском православии, но зачем же это в буддизм приносить, если и в просто приличном обществе это считается вульгарным отклонением.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> А Раудекса, как часто удавалось кормить?



 Вы знаете, я никогда не делала подношение ни вам ни Раудексу.
И по какой причине?  :Wink: 

У нас всех есть свое представление, что такое Учение Будды и как оно должно развиваться.
Я полагаю (поправьте, если ошибаюсь), что Вам искренне хочется развивать Тайскую традицию Тхеравады. Вы выбрали путь последователя, монаха, наставника. Почему бы и нет? Это ваше представление. И кто сказал, что оно самое правильное и замечательное или наоборот, отвратительное и ужасное?

Я, так же как и вы, хочу, чтобы Учение Будды услышали и начали практиковать в моей стране. Тайскую Тхераваду. Причиной тому была встреча с Ланг По Сумедо и знакомство с его сангхой в Великобритании начиная с 2004 г. 
С тех пор, я практически каждый год езжу в монастыри Амаравати и Читтавивека, как мирянка. По возможности живу в монастырях  2- 6 месяцев. В это время соблюдаю 8 обетов, те не ем после полудня и живу по расписанию сангхи. Во время зимнего ритрита – это медитация почти целый день. Еще я готовлю на кухне, мою посуду, работаю в саду. Это и есть мое подношение для Сангхи Будды.
Еще одно подношение – организация ритритов с учениками Ланг По Сумедо начиная с 2007 года. Вот и в этом году к нам в Москву приедут 2 монаха один за другим и если кто-то не сможет попасть на Аджана Ньянарато, сможет пообщаться на русском языке с Аджаном Ньянадассано.

В прошлом году мы с друзьями по Дхамме организовали ритрит с Настоятелем монастыря Амаравати – Аджаном Амаро. Кто  участвовал в этом ритрите, слышали, как А. Амаро похвалил русских буддистов за дисциплину и медитацию на ритрите. Он был удивлен и обрадовался таким последователям.
Для справки хочу сказать , 60-70% участников приезжают на ритриты каждый год. Для меня они и есть миряне, последователи традиции Тхеравада. Я думаю, очень маленький процент из них бывает на БФ. Но это же ни о чем не говорит, не правда ли?

Я делаю все в этой жизни, что в моих силах. Я делаю так, как считаю нужно делать. 

Давайте развивать Метту по отношению к друг другу. И по отношению ко всем живым существам!

----------

Neroli (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Аминадав (30.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы знаете, я никогда не делала подношение ни вам ни Раудексу.
> И по какой причине? .....
> Для справки хочу сказать , 60-70% участников приезжают на ритриты каждый год. Для меня они и есть миряне, последователи традиции Тхеравада.


О чём и речь. Вот и пришлось Раудексу расстригаться. Не только из-за вас, конечно. Но в целом, вы очень показательно озвучили наличествующую у нас ситуацию. И Сергей это же в своём сообщении отметил.

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Вы знаете, я никогда не делала подношение ни вам ни Раудексу.
> Давайте развивать Метту по отношению к друг другу. И по отношению ко всем живым существам!


Извините, не сдержался  :Smilie:  Хочу привести из книги "broken buddha" буддийскую притчу о бедном самарянине
(пересказываю по памяти)

Напоминаю предысторию: на бедного человека напали разбойники, избили, отобрали одежду и бросили полуживого у дороги.

Проходит мимо буддист-мирянин. Видит избитого бедняка. Распространяет на него *метту* и идёт дальше...

Проходит мимо бабушка-спонсор монахов. Видит избитого бедняка и думает: "Если я помогу этому человеку, то накоплю 10 очков заслуг. А если я поднесу пищу монахам, накоплю в 100 миллионов раз больше." И побежала в монастырь.

Проходит мимо буддийский монах. Видит избитого бедняка и думает: "Если я помогу этому человеку, я нарушу 20 и 53 правило и опоздаю на дану." И пошёл дальше.

----------

Ho Shim (30.01.2013), Ittosai (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Евгений Ж (12.07.2014), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> К сожалению, у многих русских буддистов (в отличие от буддистов традиционных, азиатстких) в голове сидит только система "гурства" - когда помогать будут только Великому Учителю, а все остальные идут лесом )) Обусловлено это, видимо, искажённым неофитским восприятием буддизма, т.е. вымышленным идеальным буддизмом, во многом надуманным и существующим только в головах.


- Вы не помогаете монахам.
- Нет, помогаем, вот примеры.
- Нет, вы не тем монахам каким надо помогаете, вы плохие и у с головой у вас плохо.

Zom, вы сказали примерно такое. Спасибо вам большое.

----------

Averin (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Вова Л. (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Хочу рассказать  поучительную историю о монастыре Читтавивека.
Когда-то там был Настоятелем Аджан Анандо. Он был замечательным Аббатом со множеством последователей. Его уважали как монахи, так и миряне. Количество последователей росло. .. Но в один день, Аджан Анандо снял свою робу, сложил и тихонечко ушел из монастыря. Можно об этом долго судить-рядить. Но это случилось. У него был рак, было тяжело, но он не хотел жаловаться. Вскоре А.А умер. Но разговор не об этом. 
Многие англичане разочаровались в буддизме из-за его поступка. Ведь буддизм Тхеравады еще только зарождался в Великобритании. Большинство мирян отказались поддерживать монахов.
Настоятелем стал, тогда еще молодой Аджан Сучитто. Были трудные времена. Есть было практически нечего. Благо, что в Англии в те времена зима была теплой и крапива росла круглый год. Рис и крапива были долгое время пищей для монахов.
Иногда я готовлю для монахов суп из крапивы. Считаю его вкусным и полезным. Конечно в супе и лук, и морковь, ну и картошка. Монахи улыбаются, вспоминая тяжелые времена. Говорят, что это было испытанием, но они его выдержали с достоинством.

----------

Lungrig (30.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Аминадав (30.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> О чём и речь. Вот и пришлось Раудексу расстригаться. Не только из-за вас, конечно. Но в целом, вы очень показательно озвучили наличествующую у нас ситуацию. И Сергей это же в своём сообщении отметил.


Топпер, может ли причина проблем монаха быть в самом монахе, или всегда виноваты миряне?

----------

Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, может ли причина проблем монаха быть в самом монахе, или всегда виноваты миряне?


Причины практически всегда комплексны.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Маркион (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Причины практически всегда комплексны.


есть ли в Винае указания, как должен вести себя монах, если вдруг никто на дану не придет и не накормит?

----------


## Топпер

> есть ли в Винае указания, как должен вести себя монах, если вдруг никто на дану не придет и не накормит?


Он может умереть с голода. Или расстричься. Или откочевать в местность, где поддерживают монахов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

Щедрость вознаграждается: отдавая нуждающимся даже немного, мы чувствуем себя намного счастливее.

----------

Joy (01.02.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Он может умереть с голода. Или расстричься. Или откочевать в местность, где поддерживают монахов.


может в смысле разрешается?

----------


## Zom

> - Вы не помогаете монахам.
> - Нет, помогаем, вот примеры.
> - Нет, вы не тем монахам каким надо помогаете, вы плохие и у с головой у вас плохо.
> 
> Zom, вы сказали примерно такое. Спасибо вам большое.


Нет, вы неправильно поняли, что я сказал, извратив сам смысл. Надо будет перевести ту сутту, где Будда порицает мирянина за то, что тот не помогает обычным монахам, а выискивает только архатов. Вот и вы так делаете - делите изначально на "Гуру" и никчёмных монахов. И помогаете, естественно, только первым. Хотя по факту даже ничего не знаете о нём (выбранном Гуру), кроме того, что он долго монах и умеет красиво говорить.

ЗЫ: Поэтому, кстати, Будда и запретил монахам говорить о своих достижениях мирянам. Чтоб те не делили на "Этот монах хороший, а этот плохой. Будем помогать только первому, естественно". Поэтому есть чему у западных буддистов-мирян поучиться у азиатских - когда те дают дану не личности, а "монашеской одежде".

----------

Ittosai (30.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это да, но не у всех. Тут, кажется, Саша Дубинин рассказывал историю про свою неожиданную дану.... Мда, нужно всегда тщательно осмысливать, кому полезнее делать дану.


Это не дана вовсе была, а так по человечески..., мулле одному-такжику, нашему местному, 12 тыщ дал, (их тётеньку машина сбила, 8 детей осталось).

----------

Lungrig (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, вы неправильно поняли, что я сказал, извратив сам смысл. Надо будет перевести ту сутту, где Будда порицает мирянина за то, что тот не помогает обычным монахам, а выискивает только архатов. Вот и вы так делаете - делите изначально на "Гуру" и никчёмных монахов. И помогаете, естественно, только первым. Хотя по факту даже ничего не знаете о нём (выбранном Гуру), кроме того, что он долго монах и умеет красиво говорить.


Переведите, пожалуйста, сутту. Очень важно понять, Будда давал наставления или делал оценку личности этого мирянина (скажем, про содержимое головы).

----------


## Zom

Про содержимое головы - это такой широкий современный феномен, связанный с мнением о буддизме тех людей, которые в буддизме не выросли, но представляют себе его "как-то сами" на основании неких урывков где-то как-то когда-то полученной информации (притом не важно, правильной или ошибочной). Поэтому в сутте, об этом, естественно ничего не написано -)

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому в сутте, об этом, естественно ничего не написано -)


Ну вот и Вы не пишите, пожалуйста -)

----------


## Zom

> Ну вот и Вы не пишите, пожалуйста -)


Благо страна пока (в этом плане по крайней мере) свободная, и можно писать и говорить не только то, что в Священном Писании )) Хотя ныне даже и в этом уже начинают понемногу гайки завинчивать .)

----------

Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Знаете, я раньше никогда не задумывалась, зачем и кому делаю подношение. Спасибо всем, кто поднял эту тему. Теперь я задумалась  :Smilie:  
Во- первых я не могу делать подношение всем нуждающимся. Это нереально. 
Во- вторых я делаю подношения не только монахам, ученикам Аджана Чаа и Аджана Сумедхо. Но озвучивать, кому еще я делаю, я  не собираюсь. Зачем? Это мой выбор.
В- третьих я выбрала эту традицию и этих монахов, не за то, что все они Архаты, а за их скромность и непритязательность. 

А вообще, друзья, такое ощущение, что ты в Гестапо и тебя к стенке прижали. :Wink:

----------

Averin (30.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Аминадав (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> а за их скромность и непритязательность.


Раудекс тоже был скромным и непритязательным. Но поддержки почему-то ему не оказалось (даже пусть хотя бы элементарно в том, чтобы его группу мирян не выперли из Дальмасы ,)

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Мирянин не в состоянии поддерживать всех монахов, в любом случае ему нужно сделать выбор. На каких критериях основан этот выбор? Безусловно есть и могут быть личные предпочтения, в том числе с представлениями о том как должна развиваться традиция, как позиционирует себя монах, какие идеи он в первую очередь проповедует. В Азии, насколько мне известно, достаточно строгое разделение на дану, в том смысле, что мирянин закреплен (с его согласия конечно) за монастырем и он делает подношения едой в определенный день, в буддийские праздники конечно по желанию.

_И просьба как-то без взаимных претензий, что кто-то кому-то что-то недодал. Или не устроил общественную жизнь. Пока буддизм на данной территории не будет государственно поддерживаться, либо поддерживаться буддийским государством - монашество всегда будет уделом энтузиастов-одиночек (на свой страх и риск)._

----------

AlekseyE (30.01.2013), Alexeiy (30.01.2013), Averin (30.01.2013), Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), SlavaR (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Дубинин (30.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Юй Кан (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Пока буддизм на данной территории не будет государственно поддерживаться либо поддерживаться буддийским государством - монашество всегда будет уделом энтузиастов-одиночек (на свой страх и риск).


Так и давайте работать над тем, чтобы это не было страхом и риском (хотя бы до какой-то возможной степени). 

Я вот был бы только за, если бы у нас в России русских монахов стало больше. Но когда саму эту идею душат сами же буддисты накорню (а не государство, РПЦ или ещё кто-то левый), становится как-то особенно печально.

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

Разрешите другим людям не соглашаться с политикой всех общин и иметь другие мнения по некоторым вопросам, например, что будет лучше для развития Дхаммы, а что нет.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

А я что - запрещаю? )))) Не нравится, что говорю, не слушайте. Дело-то хозяйское )) 
Но если кто-нить для себя что-то полезное увидит в том, что я сказал, и будет поступать соответствующе - буду очень рад )

----------

Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

Я говорю, конечно, про ваше внутреннее отношение к другим мнениям, не физический запрет.

Вы обвиняете людей в том, что они "душат" развитие Дхаммы в России, из-за них монахи растригаются, недвусмысленно намекаете, что они обязаны были оказывать поддержку конкретным монахам. Под разрешение это не подходит.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Юй Кан (30.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Вообще характерен для России такой стереотип, о том,  что мол иностранные монахи обязательно лучше, а свои мол под  боком,  и по умолчанию не могут быть лучше, и при чем это дело даже не только в Буддизме,русский йог для интересующихся например йогой не может быть труевей чем индийский,такие стереотипы надо вырывать с корнем, и вообще иностранным монахам всегда найдутся спонсоры,а вот нашим приходится выживать, вместо того, что бы растить дхамму в России призывают всяческих иностранцев, а они приедут и уедут и не с кем вам будет продолжить практику в любой день,семинарская система порочна, думаете призвал аджана на недельку отретритил с ним и все? А вот как показывает практика толку от такого подхода нет, нужно жить во дхамме, и помогать ближайшим монахам, тогда уже можно будет говорить о Буддизме в России.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Читтадхаммо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

На ваше:




> Вы обвиняете людей в том, что они "душат" развитие Дхаммы в России, из-за них монахи растригаются, недвусмысленно намекаете, что они обязаны были оказывать поддержку конкретным монахам.


Отвечаю вашим же:




> Разрешите другим людям иметь другие мнения по некоторым вопросам

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

Я не могу вспомнить, чтобы кто-то на форуме обвинял вас в том, что вы не поддерживаете, к примеру, западных монахов. Так что я не понял к чему Вы это написали.

Вы можете иметь свое мнение и я бы в эту тему никогда бы и не написал, если бы здесь не было эмоционального шантажа, а именно так это по-научному и называется.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Zom

А вы то лично чем недовольны? Я писал лично про вас? Кажется нет. Ну а если что-то вас задевает из этого - то видимо причина в вас, раз уж вас это задевает, а других нет. Если то, что я написал, к вам не относится - какие проблемы? А если относится - то, на мой взгляд, есть над чем подумать.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Мне кажется, важна гармония между монахами и мирянами. Монахи - это не некое элитное подразделение, которое обладает какими-то элитными правами. Это - сложная система обязательств по отношению к живым существам, в том числе и мирянам  :Smilie: .

Миряне - это тоже не "заблудшие овечки", у которых не хватает духу жить монашеской жизнью (хотя в некотором смысле так и есть), а существа, которые формируют определенные жизненные условия для тех же монахов, например.

Поэтому система обязательств должна быть взаимной. Ни мирянину не позволяется говорить по отношению к монаху: "Это - ваши проблемы, это  - ваш выбор, это - ваше дело", ни монаху не рекомендуется делать то же самое по отношению к мирянам. Тогда проблемы монахов станут проблемами мирян и будут с успехом решаться. А проблемы мирян станут проблемами монахов, и это тоже существенно поможет мирянам  :Smilie: .

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> А вы то лично чем недовольны? Я писал лично про вас? Кажется нет. Ну а если что-то вас задевает из этого - то видимо причина в вас, раз уж вас это задевает, а других нет.



Меня задевает любое эмоциональное давление на людей, а причина этого в человеческой природе сопереживать. Если бы кто-то обвинял бы несправедливо и Вас, я бы написал тоже самое.

----------

Neroli (30.01.2013), Аурум (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вообще характерен для России такой стереотип...


Российские, как и любые другие монахи, _в идеале_ должны получить полноценное буддийское образование, отмедитировать несколько лет и _получить разрешение_ на возможность обучать и передавать Дхарму. Примерно по такому пути сейчас идет лама Олег, недостатка в поддержке так понимаю не испытывает. Самостийность безусловно достойна уважения, но это в большей степени все таки личный духовный процесс.

----------

Averin (30.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Аньезка (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вообще, друзья, такое ощущение, что ты в Гестапо и тебя к стенке прижали.


Откуда такое ощущение? Все свободны.

----------


## Zom

> Меня задевает любое эмоциональное давление на людей, а причина этого в человеческой природе сопереживать. Если бы кто-то обвинял бы несправедливо и Вас, я бы написал тоже самое.


Вот видите как получается - вы уже поделили, исходя из своих личных предпочтений, что справедливо, а что нет - то есть по факту приняли сторону тех гипотетических буддистов, которых я тут покритиковал (притом отнюдь не без оснований). Потому вас это и задело. А не потому, что с кем-то кто-то плохо обращается.

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> А не потому, что с кем-то кто-то плохо обращается.


Тема все-таки не про меня, мои мотивации и внутренний мир. 

Вы писали обвинения, подразумевая, что у людей есть ответственность, которой у них по факту нет. И это вполне универсальный критерий несправедливости, а не только мои "личные предпочтения".

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Да, я считаю, что у человека должна быть пусть не ответственность, но совесть, если он себя позиционирует как тхеравадин, и при этом не желает никоим образом помогать представителю Сангхи - тхеравадинскому монаху, который рядом постоянно и которому нужна поддержка. Ладно нет помощи, так оно в сто раз хуже того - ещё и с пренебрежением относятся (как сам Раудекс уже написал в теме про расстрижение). Вот это - я считаю - действительно _несправедливо_.

ЗЫ: Как приедет очередной большой западный монах - спросите у него вот такой вопрос: "Аджан, у нас есть тут русский монах-новичок. Я не буду его поддерживать никак, но буду поддерживать вас. Как вы считаете, я справедливо и правильно поступаю, или нет?"

Вот возьмите и спросите - и, я уверен, вы сильно удивитесь ответу, который большой западный монах вам даст.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Да, я считаю, что у человека должна быть пусть не ответственность, но совесть, если он себя позиционирует как тхеравадин, и при этом не желает никоим образом помогать представителю Сангхи - тхеравадинскому монаху, который рядом постоянно и которому нужна поддержка.


В местах тренировки монахов, которых в России, увы, нет, эта поддержка есть в достаточной мере. 




> Российские, как и любые другие монахи, _в идеале_ должны получить полноценное буддийское образование, отмедитировать несколько лет и _получить разрешение_ на возможность обучать и передавать Дхарму.

----------


## Zom

> В местах тренировки монахов, которых в России, увы, нет


Место тренировки монаха - это его собственная голова. Нет в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути фактора: "Правильная Дислокация". А насчёт образования и прочего - так что уж там - давайте сразу ставить планку "Архатство и не меньше". Почему нет?

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> ЗЫ: Как приедет очередной большой западный монах - спросите у него вот такой вопрос: "Аджан, у нас есть тут русский монах-новичок. Я не буду его поддерживать никак, но буду поддерживать вас. Как вы считаете, я справедливо и правильно поступаю, или нет?"


Уже спрашивал на Западе, но удивлялись монахи, а не я, монах-новичок - и не в монастыре.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Место тренировки монаха - это его собственная голова. Нет в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути фактора: "Правильная Дислокация". А насчёт образования и прочего - так что уж там - давайте сразу ставить планку "Архатство и не меньше". Почему нет?


Нет, давайте лучше возьмем слова Будды? Про минимальных пять лет. Прошу прошения, но мне это просто уже пришлось написать.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

В следующий раз спросите в точности тот вопрос, который я написал.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, давайте лучше возьмем слова Будды? Про минимальных пять лет. Прошу прошения, но мне это просто уже пришлось написать.


И что же Будда говорил про минимальных пять лет?

----------


## Averin

> И что же Будда говорил про минимальных пять лет?


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc1.ch02.html

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc1.ch02.html


Я ещё раз повторю вопрос: так что там с пятью годами? Что *вам лично* не нравится? К чему вы про них упомянули?

----------


## Neroli

> Да, я считаю, что у человека должна быть пусть не ответственность, но совесть, если он себя позиционирует как тхеравадин, и при этом не желает никоим образом помогать представителю Сангхи - тхеравадинскому монаху, который рядом постоянно и которому нужна поддержка. Ладно нет помощи, так оно в сто раз хуже того - ещё и с пренебрежением относятся (как сам Раудекс уже написал в теме про расстрижение). Вот это - я считаю - действительно _несправедливо_.
> т.


Простите, но были же миряне практиковавшие вместе с Raudexом. И про дану была информация на Бф, кто же мог знать, что там есть проблемы. К тем мирянам у вас нет претензий что не прокормили? 
А если люди выбирают поддержать другую Сангху (другой монастырь), и внутри этой Сангхи оказывают одинаковое уважение всем монахам, не выискивая среди них Архатов, они не нарушают наставлений Будды, верно ведь? Так к чему упреки?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> К чему вы про них упомянули?


В том же контексте, в котором написал до этого, это минимальный срок тренировки монаха, нахождения в зависимости от учителя и проживания в одним с ним монастыре.

----------

Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, но были же миряне практиковавшие вместе с Raudexом. И про дану была информация на Бф, кто же мог знать, что там есть проблемы. К тем мирянам у вас нет претензий что не прокормили? 
> А если люди выбирают поддержать другую Сангху, и внутри этой Сангхи оказывают одинаковое уважение всем монахам, не выискивая среди них Архатов, они не нарушают наставлений Будды, верно ведь? Так к чему упреки?


Не воспринимайте это, как упрёки. Конечно были миряне московской общины тхеравады, которые помогали, и конечно все миряне-тхеравадины не обязаны помогать какому-либо конкретному монаху. На эту тему спора и нет. 

Обсуждаемый здесь вопрос носит скорее теоретический характер: 
1.пока свои монахи будут восприниматься, как более второсортные, 
2. и пока они в принципе многим буддистам мешают, находясь в России, т.к. являются неким укором их "буддийскости"
До тех пор Сангха в России и не сложится. Вот о чём вопрос. Ведь сейчас, чтобы более-менее сносно жить, монахам прихдится откочёвывать в Азию.

Как модератор, кстати говоря, прошу всех участников темы перейти на более "академическую" т.з., без излишней персонализации. Только так можно извлечь пользу из подведения итогов.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Styeba (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Чевенгур (09.10.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> В том же контексте, в котором написал до этого, это минимальный срок тренировки монаха, нахождения в зависимости от учителя и проживания в одним с ним монастыре.


Этот вопрос - дело взаимоотношений монаха и учителя, и было бы странно, если бы мирянин оценивал монахов в качестве достойных объектов для даны, исходя из этого критерия.

----------

Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Простите, но были же миряне практиковавшие вместе с Raudexом. И про дану была информация на Бф, кто же мог знать, что там есть проблемы. К тем мирянам у вас нет претензий что не прокормили?


К ним у меня претензий нет. Я рад, что они помогали ему.




> А если люди выбирают поддержать другую Сангху (другой монастырь), и внутри этой Сангхи оказывают одинаковое уважение всем монахам, не выискивая среди них Архатов, они не нарушают наставлений Будды, верно ведь? Так к чему упреки?


Нет понятия "другая Сангха". Есть единая бхиккху-сангха. Нет двух разных. Все монахи - представители одной и той же самой Сангхи. Поэтому помощь неким далёким иностранным аджанам и полное игнорирование монахов, которые под боком - это именно что "выискивание архатов".

ЗЫ: Аджан Джаясаро по приезду в РФ в 2009 сильно раскритиковал тех, кто пытается сделать из западных монахов некую "отдельную Сангху" как то "Сангха Аджана Чаа" или "Английская" и т.п. И сказал, что будет бороться с этим и пресекать подобные идеи - как раз потому, что Сангха едина.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Этот вопрос - дело взаимоотношений монаха и учителя, и было бы странно, если бы мирянин оценивал монахов в качестве достойных объектов для даны, исходя из этого критерия.


Но так уж получается, от критериев никуда не деться, люди поддерживают то, к чему лежит душа. 

Кстати, в каноне миряне иногда не так уж лояльно относились к монахам, например, помните тот случай, когда возник конфликт внутри общины и миряне перестали помогать монахам, которым из-за этого в итоге пришлось таки помириться.

----------

PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не воспринимайте это, как упрёки. Конечно были миряне московской общины тхеравады, которые помогали, и конечно все миряне-тхеравадины не обязаны помогать какому-либо конкретному монаху. На эту тему спора и нет. 
> 
> Обсуждаемый здесь вопрос носит скорее теоретический характер:


Как же не воспринимать как упреки, и какой может быть теоретический характер, если Raudex упрекнул меня в том, что я ему ни плошки риса не поднесла? Научите меня, как мне с этим поступить?

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кстати, в каноне миряне иногда не так уж лояльно относились к монахам, например, помните тот случай, когда возник конфликт внутри общины и миряне перестали помогать монахам, которым из-за этого в итоге пришлось таки помириться.


Дык это ж взавимозависимое возникновение правильных взглядов у монахов и мирян!  :Smilie:

----------

Averin (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как же не воспринимать как упреки, и какой может быть теоретический характер, если Raudex упрекнул меня в том, что я ему ни плошки риса не поднесла? Научите меня, как мне с этим поступить?


я думаю, он условно это сказал. Вообще речь шла, насколько я понял, несколько про другое. Тем более, что вы себя тхеравадинкой не позиционируете и к вам в принципе претензий быть не может.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Neroli (30.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> К ним у меня претензий нет. Я рад, что они помогали ему.


Я про тех мирян напомнила с той еще целью, что бы Вы понимали, что у меня лично было ощущение, что у Raudexа все в порядке, он не одинок, и есть люди, кторые его поддерживают. Просьб о помощи не было, телепания не развита, увы. 




> Нет понятия "другая Сангха". Есть единая бхиккху-сангха. Нет двух разных. Все монахи - представители одной и той же самой Сангхи. Поэтому помощь неким далёким иностранным аджанам и полное игнорирование монахов, которые под боком - это именно что "выискивание архатов".
> 
> ЗЫ: Аджан Джаясаро по приезду в РФ в 2009 сильно раскритиковал тех, кто пытается сделать из западных монахов некую "отдельную Сангху" как то "Сангха Аджана Чаа" или "Английская" и т.п. И сказал, что будет бороться с этим и пресекать подобные идеи - как раз потому, что Сангха едина.


Да, правильнее не другая Сангха, а другой монастырь. Считайте меня как в Азии, закрепленной за другим монастырем.

----------

PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> я думаю, он условно это сказал. Вообще речь шла, насколько я понял, несколько про другое. Тем более, что вы себя тхеравадинкой не позиционируете и к вам в принципе претензий быть не может.


Дорогой Топпер, ну зачем себя считать тхеравадином, чтобы помогать тхеравадинам?  :Smilie:  Я, например, идеалогически расхожусь с Тхеравадой, но при случае с удовольствием помогу тхеравадину. 

Вы меня, наверно, не помните, но задолго до появления на этом форуме я хотел помочь вашей организации (когда были деньги  :Smilie: ), и даже мы с вами связывались. К сожалению, там возникли какие-то проблемы с электронным переводом, а потом еще что-то, и все так и осталось благими намерениями. Но я не вижу, почему в помощи друг другу нужно делить людей на Колесницы  :Smilie: .

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> К сожалению, у многих русских буддистов (в отличие от буддистов традиционных, азиатстких) в голове сидит только система "гурства" - когда помогать будут только Великому Учителю, а все остальные идут лесом ))


Это как раз нормально. Известные монахи приезжают редко и ненадолго, посещение становится событием, типа похода на концерт )) Вот если бы "гуру" задержался на подольше, то проблемы с обеспечением возникли бы несомненно. К тому же русские буддисты как правило не особо обеспеченные.

Вообще, конечно, жаль, что монашество не приживается в наших краях. Но, как мне видится, вопрос не только в деньгах и материальном обеспечении, а в том что монахи просто не очень нужны в условиях современного российского мегаполиса. Непонятны их функции.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Дорогой Топпер, ну зачем себя считать тхеравадином, чтобы помогать тхеравадинам?  Я, например, идеалогически расхожусь с Тхеравадой, но при случае с удовольствием помогу тхеравадину. 
> 
> Вы меня, наверно, не помните, но задолго до появления на этом форуме я хотел помочь вашей организации (когда были деньги ), и даже мы с вами связывались. К сожалению, там возникли какие-то проблемы с электронным переводом, а потом еще что-то, и все так и осталось благими намерениями. Но я не вижу, почему в помощи друг другу нужно делить людей на Колесницы .


Помочь то может и христианин. Это, в конце концов, право любого человека, независимо от вероисповедания.
Другое дело, что для нетхеравадинов и небуддистов это более удивительно и менее ожидаемо. Это так сказать, целиком их добрая воля. Поэтому к таким людям претензий может быть  менее всего.

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это как раз нормально. Известные монахи приезжают редко и ненадолго, посещение становится событием, типа похода на концерт )) Вот если бы "гуру" задержался на подольше, то проблемы с обеспечением возникли бы несомненно. К тому же русские буддисты как правило не особо обеспеченные.
> 
> Вообще, конечно, жаль, что монашество не приживается в наших краях. Но, как мне видится, вопрос не только в деньгах и материальном обеспечении, а в том что монахи просто не очень нужны в условиях современного российского мегаполиса. Непонятны их функции.


Для того, чтобы создать систему поддержки монашества в небуддийском (а иногда и антибуддийском) окружении, энтузиазма одиночек мало. Нужна система. Нужны специальные фонды. Этим должны заниматься квалифицированные люди. Иначе пострижения/расстрижения будут происходить постоянно. Люди же не железные. Выдержать одновременно и материальный и духовный прессинг - это нужно быть чрезвычайно крепким человеком  :Smilie: .

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Joy (01.02.2013), Styeba (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Нужна система.


Кому она нужна и для чего? Не знаю, воспринимает ли серьезно кто-нибудь сейчас монахов как способ накопление заслуг. Знатоков сутр, как минимум среди тхеравадинов, - каждый второй. Может ритуалы нужны? Остается функция опытного медитатора. Но откуда этот опыт возьмется у монаха, который занимается общественной работой в городе?

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013), Леонид Ш (30.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Другое дело, что для нетхеравадинов... это более удивительно и менее ожидаемо. Это так сказать, целиком их добрая воля. Поэтому к таким людям претензий может быть менее всего.


А вот кстати да. Я знаю, что бханте Топпер разделяет мое мнение, что тхеравада и махаяна (и уж тем более ваджраяна) — разные религии (кстати, возможно, именно поэтому у нас с ним прекрасные отношения). Raudex также не раз высказывал это мнение на форуме. Но, как было совершенно справедливо сказано, двух сангх не бывает — сангха одна. Для тхеравадинов — тхеравадинская, для махаянистов — махаянская.

Я всегда рад при случае оказать помощь тхеравадинскому монаху. Но *обязанностью* для себя считаю помощь махаянским, уж простите за сектанство. Когда у нас в центре жил кагьюпинский гелонг — всегда приносил еду, не ограничиваясь печеньками. Когда приезжал Ильчо сыним — тоже всегда подкармливал (увы, давно в Дальмасе не появлялся в силу ряда причин).

Так что выдвигать претензии к последователям махаяны — несколько странно. Уважаемый Raudex открытым текстом заявлял здесь, что, по его мнению, махаяна — не буддизм (мне не обидно, если что, это мнение вполне обосновано с точки зрения тхеравады). Так и нечего пенять махаянистам, что рисом его не кормили и что не отстояли его право собирать общину в махаянском центре (оттуда, кстати, не только тхеравадинов попросили, но и кагьюпинцев, к примеру).

Вот.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), PampKin Head (31.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Норбу (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Простите, но были же миряне практиковавшие вместе с Raudexом. И про дану была информация на Бф, кто же мог знать, что там есть проблемы. К тем мирянам у вас нет претензий что не прокормили? 
> А если люди выбирают поддержать другую Сангху (другой монастырь), и внутри этой Сангхи оказывают одинаковое уважение всем монахам, не выискивая среди них Архатов, они не нарушают наставлений Будды, верно ведь? Так к чему упреки?


Вы не совсем правильно меня поняли, я изначально ответил на ваш "интимный вопрос", где вы выплеснули пафоса, а по сути проявили бестактность, ну по крайней мере я так это прочитал: "а разве у вас не проявилась мегаподвижническая святость , что бы отныне не просто "петь на коленях", а ещё и "в наморднике". Потом Вы столь же пафосно пообещали самоубиться если расстрижётся Топпер. Вот я вам и намекнул своим ответом что не плохо бы на себя посмотреть и себя посудить немножко. И принеси в будущем условную плошку риса Панняавуддхо бхиккху, глядишь и стреляться бы не понадобилось.
А мне то что - мне ни лично от вас ни от Лены Пэ - не нужно вообще ничего, я всё что мог от вас получил сполна, за что "спасибо" вам за изберательную метту.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кому она нужна и для чего? Не знаю, воспринимает ли серьезно кто-нибудь сейчас монахов как способ накопление заслуг.


Так это уже вопрос к мирянам.



> Знатоков сутр, как минимум среди тхеравадинов, - каждый второй. Может ритуалы нужны? Остается функция опытного медитатора. Но откуда этот опыт возьмется у монаха, который занимается общественной работой в городе?


А почему вы считаете, что занимаясь работой монах не медитирует? Кроме того опыт - это ведь не только медитация. Ведь работа монаха - обуздывать себя хотя бы минимально и служить примером мирянам.
Это, кстати говоря, один из краеугольных камней. Потому, что миряне-инструкторы по определению этого сделать не могут. То там то там всё время проскальзывают то наличие слишком большого количества половых связей, то рейдеры, как у поп-звёзд, то накрашенные губы и т.п. И это - вполне закономерно т.к. распространением Дхаммы начали заниматься миряне. По сути, занимаясь не своей работой.

----------

AndyZ (30.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Спокойный (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вообще, конечно, жаль, что монашество не приживается в наших краях. Но, как мне видится, вопрос не только в деньгах и материальном обеспечении, а в том что монахи просто не очень нужны в условиях современного российского мегаполиса. Непонятны их функции.


Насколько я понимаю ситуацию, монах, который хорошо знает Дхамму (именно теоретическую), а также имеет хороший прочный опыт умелой повседневной жизни - востребован как никогда. Потому что большинство людей, на самом деле, приходят к нему за очень простыми (с точки зрения всей глубины Дхаммы) жизненными советами - а вовсе не для того, чтобы получить консультации как перейти с 4 джханы на 5-ую ,) Бханте Топпер говорил, что ему столько пишут/звонят/теребят/спрашивают - что он уже как санта клаус в канун рождества )) Так что востребованность огромная на самом деле.

Небезынтересно - вот читал на днях два интервью старых западных монахов (более 20 лет стажа). И они говорили, что у них очень плотный и занятой график - притом, занятой вовсе не медитацией ,) А как раз работой с населением, общественным трудом, так сказать, а также всякими админ. обязанностями. А медитируют они на деле не так уж и часто (оно и понятно, ведь большинству медитация нужна лишь в небольшом количестве - даже если ты монах). Поэтому монаху нечем заняться тока в Азии - где их чрезмерно много. А на западе каждый кадр ценен -) (если тока он сам не будет ото всех прятаться по каким-то своим причинам)

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), SlavaR (31.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кому она нужна и для чего? Не знаю, воспринимает ли серьезно кто-нибудь сейчас монахов как способ накопление заслуг. Знатоков сутр, как минимум среди тхеравадинов, - каждый второй. Может ритуалы нужны? Остается функция опытного медитатора. Но откуда этот опыт возьмется у монаха, который занимается общественной работой в городе?


Я когда-то тоже думал, что система монашества не нужна. И ни тогда, ни сейчас особенно не верил (не верю) в "накопление заслуг" (наверно, поэтому я и не тхеравадин  :Smilie: ), хотя понимаю важность этого принципа для нашего эгоистического ума. Мне кажется, христианские слова "пусть левая рука не знает, что делает правая, раздающая милостыню" несколько ближе к дзенскому пониманию Пути. 

Но я очень доверяю опыту Будды. Он ведь не зря создал Сангху. Такой человек ничего просто так не делал. И при зрелом размышлении становится понятно, что для штурма духовных вершин нужны "передовые отряды", которые показывают пример самооотречения. Просто знание Канона - ничего не значит (тоже прошу друзей-тхеравадинов извинить за дзенскую ересь  :Smilie: ). А значат реальные повседневные мысли и поступки. И монах показывает пример многих качеств (далеко не только формально-медитативных). 

Мы с Топпером можем спорить о том, что такое анатта. Но я после спора пойду есть вкусный ужин, приготовленный женой, а он будет голодать до утра  :Smilie: . Поэтому философия, абстрактные разговоры - это пустяки по сравнению с реальной жизнью и реальной практикой (если, конечно, она правильная).

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), AndyZ (30.01.2013), Ittosai (30.01.2013), Lion Miller (31.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще характерен для России такой стереотип


Это же сколько прежде людей нужно повстречать, поговорить, понять всю глубину их чувств, мыслей, чтобы так писать, с такой искренней, такой неподдельной честностью? Вот бы мне так научиться выделять "характерные для России" стереотипы...

----------

Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Ведь работа монаха - обуздывать себя хотя бы минимально и служить примером мирянам.


Есть же пословица "Хороший человек - не профессия". За это не кормят.




> Потому, что миряне-инструкторы по определению этого сделать не могут. То там то там всё время проскальзывают то наличие слишком большого количества половых связей, то рейдеры, как у поп-звёзд, то накрашенные губы и т.п.


А может они действительно что-такое знают и умеют, что делает их ценными и полезными?

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть же пословица "Хороший человек - не профессия". За это не кормят.


А в Индии кормили. Потому там и Дхамма была.



> А может они действительно что-такое знают и умеют, что делает их ценными и полезными?


Не думаю, что в этом смысле они ценнее и полезнее Сангхи. Есть ещё одна хорошая пословица: "Врач - исцелися сам". Думаю, что в общем и целом, монахи это демонстрируют в большей полноте. По крайней мере в области чуственных удовольствий.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А вот кстати да. Я знаю, что бханте Топпер разделяет мое мнение, что тхеравада и махаяна (и уж тем более ваджраяна) — разные религии (кстати, возможно, именно поэтому у нас с ним прекрасные отношения). Raudex также не раз высказывал это мнение на форуме. Но, как было совершенно справедливо сказано, двух сангх не бывает — сангха одна. Для тхеравадинов — тхеравадинская, для махаянистов — махаянская.


С большим уважением отношусь и к Алексу, и к Топперу, но этого "разделения на религии" не поддерживаю. Очень напоминает детские игры в песочницах  :Smilie: .

Кто здесь у нас не принимает Благородные Истины? Или Восьмеричный Путь? Или Взаимозависимое Возникновение? Или Сатипаттхану как практический способ поддержания внимательности и осознанности? 

В Нерожденном, Несотворенном нет никакой Тхеравады и нет никакой Махаяны, и даже следа от них нет  :Smilie: .

Одна из самых последних помех на пути - это самомнение. Скажем, "я - обладаю истинным пониманием и готов отбросить все помехи к освобождению вплоть до самого тонкого сознания" - это всего лишь самомнение. Также, "я - обладаю истинным пониманием, что, отдав концы, не умираю насовсем, а в виде вечного Будды буду являться к живым существам и им помогать" - это тоже всего лишь самомнение. 

Это как раз это самое "самомнение" является самым тонким врагом практики (я - истинный буддист, а Петя - не истинный; я - знаю Канон, а Петя - не знает; я - достиг тонкого тела и тонкого сознания, а Петя, дурак, ваще в него не верит, и т. д., и т. п.).

Кстати, у Аджана Чаа (как бы к нему ни относились разные ветки Тхеравады) все время проскальзывают проявления такого понимания практики. Поэтому, прочитав его высказывания, практически невозможно понять, кто это говорил, тхеравадин или махаянец?

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому, прочитав его высказывания, практически невозможно понять, кто это говорил, тхеравадин или махаянец?


Потому что наставления очень краткие и общие. Такие же может высказывать православный монах-затворник. И тоже низя будет отличить его от махаяниста или тхеравадина ))

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> С большим уважением отношусь и к Алексу, и к Топперу, но этого "разделения на религии" не поддерживаю. Очень напоминает детские игры в песочницах .


А напрасно. Алекс ведь верно подметил, что у нас с ним нет конфликтов и отношения хорошие. Именно потому, что мы оба понимаем где разница, а где общее. По сути, для меня это, как раз пример, хорошего буддийского взаимодействия.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.06.2013), Норбу (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что наставления очень краткие и общие. Такие же может высказывать православный монах-затворник. И тоже низя будет отличить его от махаяниста или тхеравадина ))


Они очень краткие и _конкретные_.

"Не будьте архатом, не будьте бодхисаттвой, иначе вы будете страдать". По мне, так это ценнее томов описаний характеристик джхан или же томов практических руководств по достижению "тонкого сознания".

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А напрасно. Алекс ведь верно подметил, что у нас с ним нет конфликтов и отношения хорошие. Именно потому, что мы оба понимаем где разница, а где общее. По сути, для меня это, как раз пример, хорошего буддийского взаимодействия.


Тогда надо разделить форум на два разных форума. И, кстати, 80 процентов холиваров исчезнут  :Smilie: . Всем станет хорошо, как на кладбище...

----------


## Zom

> Они очень краткие и конкретные.
> 
> "Не будьте архатом, не будьте бодхисаттвой, иначе вы будете страдать". По мне, так это ценнее томов описаний характеристик джхан или же томов практических руководств по достижению "тонкого сознания".


Да, цитаты хорошие у него. Но насчёт ценнее - это явно ведь не так. Если бы подобные цитаты были ценнее - то всё, чему учил бы Будда, состояло бы из одной единственной Дхаммапады - где примерно такие же общие строфы, но никакой конкретики -) Но Будде зачем-то ведь понадобилось давать подробнейшие наставления - как о начальных этапах, как о срединных, так и о высших, включая разбор насчёт джхан и прочего.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда надо разделить форум на два разных форума. И, кстати, 80 процентов холиваров исчезнут .


А зачем? Вроде бы и так не плохо. Холивары - это хорошее поле для оттачивания аргументации и лишний стимулятор заглянуть в первоисточники. Главное, чтобы такие междусобоные холивары не перерастали в нечто большее  в реальной жизни. А так милые бранятся - только тешатся.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А зачем? Вроде бы и так не плохо. Холивары - это хорошее поле для оттачивания аргументации и лишний стимулятор заглянуть в первоисточники. Главное, чтобы такие междусобоные холивары не перерастали в нечто большее  в реальной жизни. А так милые бранятся - только тешатся.


Тоже верно  :Smilie: . Ну, будем надеяться, все это будет вести к общей гармонии и взаимопониманию..

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, цитаты хорошие у него. Но насчёт ценнее - это явно ведь не так. Если бы подобные цитаты были ценнее - то всё, чему учил бы Будда, состояло бы из одной единственной Дхаммапады - где примерно такие же общие строфы, но никакой конкретики -) Но Будде зачем-то ведь понадобилось давать подробнейшие наставления - как о начальных этапах, как о срединных, так и о высших, включая разбор насчёт джхан и прочего.


Дорогой Зом, все это очень полезно, все эти детали. Они очень помогают, когда есть правильное понимание в самом начале. Но если начинать с того, что "я - истинный буддист, а кто-то - не истинный", то все эти детали не помогут. Более того, когда люди тащат с собой в медитацию Тхераваду или Махаяну, то в любых, самых тонких состояниях ума будет присутствовать война, поле битвы. А это _кардинально_ неправильно... 

Тот же Аджан Чаа где-то сказал: "Найдите место, где нет сражений".

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Дорогой Зом, все это очень полезно, все эти детали. Они очень помогают, когда есть правильное понимание в самом начале. Но если начинать с того, что "я - истинный буддист, а кто-то - не истинный", то все эти детали не помогут. Более того, когда люди тащат с собой в медитацию Тхераваду или Махаяну


Ну за людей мы здесь решать не можем -) Кто-то тащит, кто-то не тащит. Дело хозяйское .)

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А в Индии кормили. Потому там и Дхамма была.


Но мы сейчас не в древней Индии, разница же колоссальная. Индийский сценарий здесь не работает, надо приспосабливаться. 




> Не думаю, что в этом смысле они ценнее и полезнее Сангхи. Есть ещё одна хорошая пословица: "Врач - исцелися сам". Думаю, что в общем и целом, монахи это демонстрируют в большей полноте. По крайней мере в области чуственных удовольствий.


"Ценный" не значит "лучше чем другой", а значит что люди находят для себя это полезными и готовы тратить на поддержку свое время и деньги. У нас же буддийские общины практически все живут за свой счет, а не поддержкой военных правителей. Значит такой вариант сейчас работает. То что монахов и монастыри не могут содержать - печально, кто ж спорит.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но мы сейчас не в древней Индии, разница же колоссальная. Индийский сценарий здесь не работает, надо приспосабливаться.


Вам не кажется странным приспособление через отвержение идеи Сангхи (основанной Буддой), вместо создания мало-мальски приемлемых условий?



> "Ценный" не значит "лучше чем другой", а значит что люди находят для себя это полезными и готовы тратить на поддержку свое время и деньги.


А есть выбор? 
Может быть монахов становится всё меньше именно по причине того, что получается, что и нет смысла в монашестве, когда и будучи мирянином ты будешь востребован? Ведь можно ни в чём себе не отказывать тогда (мне кажется, что эта причина лежит и в основании отсутствия гелонгов и в ТБСР). Далее остаётся только вообще убрать Паньча силу и вообще раздолье будет. 



> У нас же буддийские общины практически все живут за свой счет, а не поддержкой военных правителей.


Они и в Шри-Ланке и в Таиланде живут за свой счёт. Ещё и монастыри строят.



> Значит такой вариант сейчас работает. То что монахов и монастыри не могут содержать - печально, кто ж спорит.


В итоге вот и получаются платные семинары. Когда появляется прослойка профессиональных организаторов рынка духовных услуг за деньги.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Может быть монахов становится всё меньше именно по причине того, что получается, что и нет смысла в монашестве, когда и будучи мирянином ты будешь востребован?


Конечно, бханте, Вам виднее, но мне кажется, акцент для монаха должен быть не в том, чтобы он "считал себя востребованным", а в том, чтобы он так хорошо проник в свой ум, чтобы востребованность в нем _автоматически_ появилась  :Smilie: . Так было с Буддой. Так было с Шестым Патриархом дзен, который 16 лет перебивался с хлеба на воду, при этом рискуя жизнью... Так было с Банкеем, который несколько лет жил с нищими под мостом. Какая там дана?

----------

Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Homer (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, бханте, Вам виднее, но мне кажется, акцент для монаха должен быть не в том, чтобы он "считал себя востребованным", а в том, чтобы он так хорошо проник в свой ум, чтобы востребованность в нем _автоматически_ появилась . Так было с Буддой. Так было с Шестым Патриархом дзен, который 16 лет перебивался с хлеба на воду, при этом рискуя жизнью... Так было с Банкеем, который несколько лет жил с нищими под мостом. Какая там дана?


Будде дану делали. Он как-никак шесть лет подвизался.

Кстати если монах на хлебе и воде настолько хорошо проникнет в свой ум, будет ли у него желание проповедовать и быть востребованным? Может быть проще будет сидеть в Тае? Почему востребованные монахи (Мастера, учёные Геше, Аджаны и т.п.), стараются быть востребованными или в родных странах, или в странах с высоким уровнем жизни? 
Вот я, например, вспоминаю нашего геше, который в итоге уехал в Америку. Вроде бы сейчас в Канаде имеет вид на жительство.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вам не кажется странным приспособление через отвержение идеи Сангхи (основанной Буддой), вместо создания мало-мальски приемлемых условий?


А кто отвергает сангху? Миряне, которые не могут у себя в городе содержать монастырь? 




> Может быть монахов становится всё меньше именно по причине того, что получается, что и нет смысла в монашестве, когда и будучи мирянином ты будешь востребован?


Почему меньше? Сейчас русских монахов разных традиций есть человек 10, а сто лет назад ни одного наверное не было.




> Они и в Шри-Ланке и в Таиланде живут за свой счёт. Ещё и монастыри строят.


У нас тоже стоят, но только православные. ))




> В итоге вот и получаются платные семинары. Когда появляется прослойка профессиональных организаторов рынка духовных услуг за деньги.


Это с одной стороны. А с другой "безвозмездное взаимное одаривание по рекомендованной цене". Куда податься бедному буддисту? ))

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Будде дану делали. Он как-никак шесть лет подвизался.
> 
> Кстати если монах на хлебе и воде настолько хорошо проникнет в свой ум, будет ли у него желание проповедовать и быть востребованным? Может быть проще будет сидеть в Тае? Почему востребованные монахи (Мастера, учёные Геше, Аджаны и т.п.), стараются быть востребованными или в родных странах, или в странах с высоким уровнем жизни? 
> Вот я, например, вспоминаю нашего геше, который в итоге уехал в Америку. Вроде бы сейчас в Канаде имеет вид на жительство.


Не подумайте, что я с Вами спорю. Откуда мне на своей шкуре все это знать?

Просто Будде и другим великим дану делали не просто так, от нечего делать. Люди тянулись к ним. Думаю, и к Вам люди тянутся, иначе Вы бы так долго не смогли продержаться. Но все равно, по-моему, центр тяжести - в уме самого монаха. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А кто отвергает сангху? Миряне, которые не могут у себя в городе содержать монастырь?


Видимо те, кто считает, что её время прошло и, что мирские иструкторы - это ничуть не хуже.



> Почему меньше? Сейчас русских монахов разных традиций есть человек 10, а сто лет назад ни одного наверное не было.


А в Бурятии или в Корее?



> У нас тоже стоят, но только православные. ))


Увы  :Frown: 



> Это с одной стороны. А с другой "безвозмездное взаимное одаривание по рекомендованной цене". Куда податься бедному буддисту? ))


Строить общину по буддийским принципам у себя на малой родине.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Просто Будде и другим великим дану делали не просто так, от нечего делать. Люди тянулись к ним.


Всё-таки в Индии культура соответствующая была развита. Это и до Будды происходило и не только с буддийскими монахами.



> Думаю, и к Вам люди тянутся, иначе Вы бы так долго не смогли продержаться.


Что верно - то верно. Без поддержки питерской и московской общин и без поддержки буддистов в других городах (иногда предпочитающих оставаться анонимными) не продержался бы.



> Но все равно, по-моему, центр тяжести - в уме самого монаха. Или я ошибаюсь?


Конечно без внутреннего стержня здесь сложно. Но чтобы его взрастить, тоже внешние условия нужны. Притом, это не всегда касается только материальной стороны. Монах ведь - это тоже человек со своими кризисами. И если иногда внутренний прогресс застопоривается, да ещё и снаружи не чувствуешь поддержки, вполне закономерно появляется мысль оставить всё это.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Raudex (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Держитесь, дорогой Топпер! Удачи Вам во всех начинаниях!

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Галина_Сур (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.06.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Видимо те, кто считает, что её время прошло и, что мирские иструкторы - это ничуть не хуже.


Ничуть не хуже, видел и тех, и других. У мирских еще и плюс огромный есть - они сами себя обеспечивают. 




> А в Бурятии или в Корее?


В Корее русских человек 6, про Бурятию не знаю.




> Строить общину по буддийским принципам у себя на малой родине.


Так и делают, но с учетом реальной обстановки и возможностей.

----------

Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ничуть не хуже, видел и тех, и других.


Как минимум Винаю не соблюдают.



> У мирских еще и плюс огромный есть - они сами себя обеспечивают.


Вот в этом и дело. 
Только это, на самом деле не плюс, а минус. Это не вы заслуг не накопите, не условия для консолидации общины не создадутся. Дхамма так и будет уделом индивидуалистов.



> Так и делают, но с учетом реальной обстановки и возможностей.


На первом этапе миряне, выполняющие роль монахов - это неплохо. Лучше, чем ничего. Но когда эти миряне начинают, по сути, тормозить дальнейшее развитие Дхаммы в регионе это печально.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ничуть не хуже, видел и тех, и других. У мирских еще и плюс огромный есть - они сами себя обеспечивают.


А как по-Вашему, гордятся ли они тем, что сами себя обеспечивают  :Smilie: ?

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вот кстати да. Я знаю, что бханте Топпер разделяет мое мнение, что тхеравада и махаяна (и уж тем более ваджраяна) — разные религии (кстати, возможно, именно поэтому у нас с ним прекрасные отношения). Raudex также не раз высказывал это мнение на форуме. Но, как было совершенно справедливо сказано, двух сангх не бывает — сангха одна. Для тхеравадинов — тхеравадинская, для махаянистов — махаянская.
> 
> Я всегда рад при случае оказать помощь тхеравадинскому монаху. Но *обязанностью* для себя считаю помощь махаянским, уж простите за сектанство. Когда у нас в центре жил кагьюпинский гелонг — всегда приносил еду, не ограничиваясь печеньками. Когда приезжал Ильчо сыним — тоже всегда подкармливал (увы, давно в Дальмасе не появлялся в силу ряда причин).
> 
> Так что выдвигать претензии к последователям махаяны — несколько странно. Уважаемый Raudex открытым текстом заявлял здесь, что, по его мнению, махаяна — не буддизм (мне не обидно, если что, это мнение вполне обосновано с точки зрения тхеравады). Так и нечего пенять махаянистам, что рисом его не кормили и что не отстояли его право собирать общину в махаянском центре (оттуда, кстати, не только тхеравадинов попросили, но и кагьюпинцев, к примеру).
> 
> Вот.


На мой взгляд, это очень тонкий вопрос. Последователю Махаяны в первую очередь - согласно текстам его школы и подходу должно быть ясно, что все существа РАВНЫ, но нуждаются в разных методах на каждый определенный момент своего роста. 

Я, например, согласно этому, искренне считаю, что если Тхеравада приносит пользу определенным людям, и они ей доверяют, а тибетскому буддизму, например, нет, - то все равно надо заботиться о благе и тех существ, которые подводятся согласно Тхераваде. Для меня нет особой разницы - лишь бы ЛЮБОЕ существо могло накопить благие заслуги. Что и есть фактор для буддийского роста. 

Это, на мой взгляд, создает крепкие кармические связи, способствует построению здоровых отношений между разными школами буддизма и стимулирует внесектарный подход. От чего в итоге выигрывают все буддисты. Видела, как общаются между собой настоящие практики разных традиций. Мудрые люди общаются с мудрыми людьми.

Также стараюсь помогать именно ЗНАКОМЫМ мне людям - о которых знаю, что они добросовестные и соблюдают нравственность. Это могут быть монахи или нет, к сожалению, всем помочь не могу, но стараюсь понемногу охватить разные секторы - по мере в них возникшей острой необходимости. В этом смысле это огромное облегчение помогать добросовестным монастырям и монахам. Нет никакой необходимости опасаться, что ты способствуешь своими деньгами неблагому.

А так - в первую очередь надо помогать в поддержке Учения в местах добросовестного обучения монахов, драгоценным и знающим Учителям, переводчикам, подвижникам буддизма. Тем же монахам, которые берут на себя организацию центров и практик - надо также старательно помогать. Потому как им гораздо тяжелее в повседневной жизни, чем мирянам с теми же целями.

----------

SlavaR (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Евгений Ж (13.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Как минимум Винаю не соблюдают.


В смысле воруют, убивают? Такого не видел. Все же буддисты, у всех мирские обеты. Если же брать винайскую специфику типа запрета лазанья по деревьям, то без этого можно обойтись, считаю. 




> Это не вы заслуг не накопите, не условия для консолидации общины не создадутся.


Сомнительная это тема, спецзаслуги от даны монаху. Можно же это обосновать по другому - вклад в общее дело и проч.




> Но когда эти миряне начинают, по сути, тормозить дальнейшее развитие Дхаммы в регионе это печально.


Думаете, если убрать учителей-мирян, то сразу расцвет монашества произойдет?

----------

Буль (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В смысле воруют, убивают? Такого не видел.


Надеюсь до такого не доходит.



> Все же буддисты, у всех мирские обеты. Если же брать винайскую специфику типа запрета лазанья по деревьям, то без этого можно обойтись, считаю.


Ну вот на форуме неоднократно обсуждали гм.... частые половые связи, рейдеры приёма учителя, губную помаду на устах и т.п. явления. Т.е. это всё нередко случается у мирских учителей. У монахов таких вещей в принципе нет.



> Сомнительная это тема, спецзаслуги от даны монаху.


Если для вас слова Будды сомнительны - тогда да.



> Можно же это обосновать по другому - вклад в общее дело и проч.


Это тоже полезно.



> Думаете, если убрать учителей-мирян, то сразу расцвет монашества произойдет?


Не сразу, но прибавится.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> У монахов таких вещей в принципе нет.


У нас просто буддийских монахов мало, чтобы начать обсуждение. Зато есть побольше православных, чей моральный облик известен. Короче, ряса не гарантия.




> Если для вас слова Будды сомнительны - тогда да.


Зато есть "никаких заслуг" отца-основателя. Проблема снимается ))




> Не сразу, но прибавится.


Похоже на запретительные пошлины. Ни к чему хорошему не приводит.

----------


## Нико

В Дхарамсале и Бодхгайе на коре очень много тхеравадинских монахов, просящих милостыню. Им постоянно подносят деньги буддисты-махаянцы. )

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Странно, что тема о расстрижении перетекла в вопрос недостаточной поддержки монахов мирянами. В Азии монахов поддерживают более чем достаточно, одежды предостаточно, чивары дарят на любой вкус и цвет, жилье во многих монастырях очень комфортное - не хуже номера в отеле, кормят как в ресторане (я никогда в жизни не кушал так разнообразно как в монастыре). В Таиланде монахи зарабатывают на ритуалах столько денег, что житель российской глубинки мог бы позавидовать, да и на Ланке денег всегда достаточно, что-бы оплатить проезд, связь и т.п., хотя миряне денег не подают. Да в России нет такой поддержки, как в Азии, но никто не заставляет ведь ехать монахов в Россию.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Neroli (31.01.2013), Sadhak (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

*Леонид Ш*, мне это тоже очень странно. Более того, очень странно, что тот же бывший монах и его соратники здесь пытаются стыдить за то, что монахам мало помогали. Как говорят в народе "Каков поп, таков и приход". Нельзя пытаться всё свалить на других. Взял ответственность быть тхеравадинским монахом - изволь терпеть трудности. Знал куда шёл, знал в какой стране (не буддийской) собрался монашествовать.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Фил (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> мне это тоже очень странно. Более того, очень странно, что тот же бывший монах и его соратники здесь пытаются стыдить за то, что монахам мало помогали. Как говорят в народе "Каков поп, таков и приход". Нельзя пытаться всё свалить на других. Взял ответственность быть тхеравадинским монахом - изволь терпеть трудности. Знал куда шёл, знал в какой стране (не буддийской) собрался монашествовать.


В России монашествовать очень трудно. Если все монахи будут в Таиланде сидеть, традиция в России не укрепится. Это нужно понимать. Все мы терпим трудности тут с буддизмом, не только монахи. Должны быть лица, заинтересованные в поддержке всего этого. Если нет -- ничего и не будет, в том числе и буддийского храма в Москве.

----------

AndyZ (31.01.2013), Bob (31.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), SlavaR (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> ЗЫ: Аджан Джаясаро по приезду в РФ в 2009 сильно раскритиковал тех, кто пытается сделать из западных монахов некую "отдельную Сангху" как то "Сангха Аджана Чаа" или "Английская" и т.п. И сказал, что будет бороться с этим и пресекать подобные идеи - как раз потому, что Сангха едина.


Очень трудно представить Аджана Джаясаро, который с кем-то борется. Вы что-то путаете Zom. А ученики Аджана Ча действительно очень миролюбивы по отношению к разным монахам, разным традициям и разным конфессиям.

Я со своей стороны никогда и никому не говорила не уважать монахов, которые живут в России. Не делать им подношение. И никогда об этом не читала на форуме. ????? Просто разные взгляды.

Я как раз наоборот за то, чтобы мирно сосуществовать. 

Надоели упреки в сторону западных монахов. Они плохи только тем, что они хорошие: соблюдают Винаю, живут и трудятся в монастырях вместе с другими монахами, практикуют медитацию. Странно получается. 

Часто говорится на форуме, что  нет городских и лесных и тд. Я не знаю тонкостей, но кто понимает английский, может найти множество сайтов с названием "...Forest tradition..."И есть существенные отличия. Не может молодой монах жить в городе, вне монастыря. Бывают исключения, например, родители сильно больны. Но и то, обязательно с разрешения сангхи и к примеру, на год. Кроме того, нужно обязательно пройти все Вассы. Т.е в сезон дождей, примерно с июля по октябрь монах должен находиться в монастыре. Это время ритритов. Иначе Васса не будет зачтена. И чтобы стать монахом, нужно, как минимум год быть анагариком. И только потом, по решению Сангхи решается способен ли человек жить в сангхе, нет ли у него ментальных проблем и тд.  Пройдя 10 Васс монаху дают почетное звание Аджан, т.е он с этого момента может учить других. Ну еще много чего. Такова линия Аджана Ча    

Когда корейцы выгнали Раудекса, мы с Максом три раза подходил к мистеру Паку, чтобы   группа Раудекса продолжала ходить. За что же нас обвинять????

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Alexeiy (31.01.2013), Averin (31.01.2013), Neroli (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013), Фил (31.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> В итоге вот и получаются платные семинары. Когда появляется прослойка профессиональных организаторов рынка духовных услуг за деньги.



http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2012_amaro_balans.pdf

http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2011_...ano_balans.pdf

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Таиланде монахи зарабатывают на ритуалах столько денег, что житель российской глубинки мог бы позавидовать,


Вы же там не были. Зачем пишите то, чего сами не видели?

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> В России монашествовать очень трудно.


Думаю, мошашествовать везде не так уж легко.




> Если все монахи будут в Таиланде сидеть, традиция в России не укрепится.


Выбор - дело добровольное. Но с выбором появляется ответственность. Далеко не все могут нести ёе до конца.




> Это нужно понимать. Все мы терпим трудности тут с буддизмом, не только монахи.


Все мы в этом мире терпим трудности не только с буддизмом. Первую Благородную Истину, благо, все помнят.




> Должны быть лица, заинтересованные в поддержке всего этого.


"Должны быть" обычно говорят когда хотят заявить о несправедливости. Что же, какие плоды взошли, такие взошли.




> Если нет -- ничего и не будет, в том числе и буддийского храма в Москве.


Храм, думаю, будет. Но не тхеравадинский.

----------


## Топпер

> У нас просто буддийских монахов мало, чтобы начать обсуждение. Зато есть побольше православных, чей моральный облик известен. Короче, ряса не гарантия.


И если бы монахов было много, то вы бы нашли таких, которые красят губы? Или излишне много предаются сексуальным утехам? 



> Зато есть "никаких заслуг" отца-основателя. Проблема снимается ))


Не понял о чём вы.



> Похоже на запретительные пошлины. Ни к чему хорошему не приводит.


Запретительные пошлины тоже иногда полезны. Если с умом применять.

----------


## Топпер

> В Дхарамсале и Бодхгайе на коре очень много тхеравадинских монахов, просящих милостыню. Им постоянно подносят деньги буддисты-махаянцы. )


Не факт, что это настоящие монахи. В Индии достаточно большое количество "работающих под монахов" нищих.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Храм, думаю, будет. Но не тхеравадинский.


Самое интересное, что в 2000 году Дулма Шагдаровна ответственно заявляла, что храм в Отрадном будет "всех традиций". И спонсорские деньги поступали больше из Шри-Ланки, по слухам. )))

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> *Леонид Ш*, мне это тоже очень странно. Более того, очень странно, что тот же бывший монах и его соратники здесь пытаются стыдить за то, что монахам мало помогали. Как говорят в народе "Каков поп, таков и приход". Нельзя пытаться всё свалить на других. Взял ответственность быть тхеравадинским монахом - изволь терпеть трудности. Знал куда шёл, знал в какой стране (не буддийской) собрался монашествовать.


А он не сваливает. Он три года был монахом. И никто здесь особо не стыдит. Просто с таким подходом буддийской общественности, когда заявляют, что "каков поп - таков приход" и т.п. у нас Сангха никогда и не сложится. Потому, как хочется вам этого или нет, а бхиккхусангха зависит в своей жизни именно от мирян. И пока миряне не считают нужным поддерживать монахов, монахов и не будет.

----------

AndyZ (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не факт, что это настоящие монахи. В Индии достаточно большое количество "работающих под монахов" нищих.


У меня тоже сомнения. Но поскольку никто точно не знает, в священных местах чаще всего им подносят. Особенно в Бодхгае.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2012_amaro_balans.pdf
> 
> http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2011_...ano_balans.pdf


И зачем вы мне ПДФ показываете? Это что - отчётная финансовая документация?

тут в любом случае главный принцип - дана должна быть добровольной. Дана даётся от сердца, а не в качестве входной платы. Даётся, как правило, в конце затвора.
Хотя, вообще говоря в том посте на который вы отвечали, я не вас имел в виду.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Самое интересное, что в 2000 году Дулма Шагдаровна ответственно заявляла, что храм в Отрадном будет "всех традиций". И спонсорские деньги поступали больше из Шри-Ланки, по слухам. )))


Ну и замечательно!

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и замечательно!


Да уж. Радости полные штаны.

----------


## Аурум

> А он не сваливает. Он три года был монахом. И никто здесь особо не стыдит. Просто с таким подходом буддийской общественности, когда заявляют, что "каков поп - таков приход" и т.п. у нас Сангха никогда и не сложится. Потому, как хочется вам этого или нет, а бхиккхусангха зависит в своей жизни именно от мирян. И пока миряне не считают нужным поддерживать монахов, монахов и не будет.


Миряне должны быть соответствующего мировоззрения. А вот ваша задача, как бхиккху, вести их к подобному мировоззрению. Очевидно, что только от ваших усилий зависит то, насколько вам помогают. Так что, как ни крути, от попа зависит приход.

----------

Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Neroli (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Миряне должны быть соответствующего мировоззрения. А вот ваша задача, как бхиккху, вести их к подобному мировоззрению. Очевидно, что только от ваших усилий зависит то, насколько вам помогают. Так что, как ни крути, от попа зависит приход.


Вот мы и обсуждаем соответствующее мировоззрение, чтобы оно возникло.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Миряне должны быть соответствующего мировоззрения. А вот ваша задача, как бхиккху, вести их к подобному мировоззрению. Очевидно, что только от ваших усилий зависит то, насколько вам помогают. Так что, как ни крути, от попа зависит приход.


У русских ещё не сложилось традиции делать подношения и дану буддийским монахам. В Бурятии по другому. Принято ламам жертвовать деньги, делать подношения.
Русских буддистов всё же ещё очень, очень мало. Поэтому монахам бывает трудно, как тут не старайся.
В этом плане важно строить буддийские монастыри в европейской части России на деньги крупных спонсоров-буддистов, тогда будет постепенно укрепляться буддийская вера в народе. Хорошо было бы ещё, если бы руководители страны стали поддерживать буддизм, как и православие. Например, визит Д.А.Медведева в Иволгинский дацан был очень важным событием для дальнейшего развития буддизма в нашей стране. Также, думаю, был важен визит В.В.Путина в Шаолиньский монастырь. У них, наверняка, к буддизму стало отношение лучше и может даже зародилась вера. 
В своё время в Китае просветлённые буддийские учителя развивали и укрепляли буддизм именно через благосклонное отношение к буддийской вере императора. Многие тогда в Китае были против буддизма, особенно против бритья налысо, считалось традиционно в народе, что волосы от родителей и их нельзя сбривать. Было сильно конфуцианство и традиционный даосизм. Буддизму было не так просто утвердиться.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Просто с таким подходом буддийской общественности, когда заявляют, что "каков поп - таков приход" и т.п. у нас Сангха никогда и не сложится. Потому, как хочется вам этого или нет, а бхиккхусангха зависит в своей жизни именно от мирян. И пока миряне не считают нужным поддерживать монахов, монахов и не будет.


Очень хороший подход, как мне кажется. Когда люди голосуют ногами и даной, какой хороший монах, какой нет. Не без своих недостатков, конечно, но наиболее демократичъно) В конце концов, миряне монахам ничего не должны.

----------

Alexeiy (31.01.2013), Averin (31.01.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (31.01.2013), Neroli (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аньезка (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Очень хороший подход, как мне кажется. Когда люди голосуют ногами и даной, какой хороший монах, какой нет. Не без своих недостатков, конечно, но наиболее демократичъно) В конце концов, миряне монахам ничего не должны.


А тут уже выше поднимался вопрос про сложности с определением "какой хороший монах, какой нет". Поэтому не демократия получается, а бескрайнее поле для популизма. Подозреваю, что это похуже даже в некотором смысле, чем в случае с подвижниками-одиночками.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Важно деньги собирать не просто на содержание монаха, но и на строительство им или общиной в перспективе монастыря, строительство ступ, изготовление статуй Будды, изготовление танок и т.д. Особенно это, конечно, касается богатых верующих, заинтересованных в укреплении буддийской веры в России.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> У русских ещё не сложилось традиции делать подношения и дану буддийским монахам. В Бурятии по другому. Принято ламам жертвовать деньги, делать подношения.
> Русских буддистов всё же ещё очень, очень мало. Поэтому монахам бывает трудно, как тут не старайся.


Что вы говорите, у русских людей очень глубокие традиции жертвенности и благотворительности. Чтобы традиции сложиться надо не к спонсорам и президентам обращаться  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Очень хороший подход, как мне кажется. Когда люди голосуют ногами и даной, какой хороший монах, какой нет.


Проблема в том, что свой - всегда по определению плохой получается. Эдакий недомонах.



> Не без своих недостатков, конечно, но наиболее демократичъно) В конце концов, миряне монахам ничего не должны.


Хм..... вообще когда человек Прибежище принимает это, как бы подразумевает, что Сангха может на него рассчитывать.
Но в данном случае даже не об этом речь, а о том, что с таким подходом отечественный буддизм и не разовьётся. Вот и вам, например, приходится жить в Корее.

----------

AndyZ (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> тут в любом случае главный принцип - дана должна быть добровольной. Дана даётся от сердца, а не в качестве входной платы.


Конечно, дана делается только добровольно. Не хочешь - не участвуй.  Это естественно.


Я не буду говорить о других традициях. Поговорим о тхераваде. Недавно я читала в объявлениях о предстоящих ритритах на Украине в мае 2013. Я очень рада  и благодарна организаторам этих ритритов. К сожалению, приехать не могу. т.к возвращаюсь из монастыря 30 апреля. Нужно в себя прийти, адаптироваться. Организаторы так же  пишут стоимость ритрита. И это нормально, хочешь участвовать, хочешь помочь: Добро пожаловать! Хорошо было бы если бы на каждого организатора бы по спонсору :Wink: 

Я считаю, что на первое место выступает здесь ни когда люди сделали дану, а на что потрачены деньги.

_Мы еще не дали объявление. Но как уже раньше я писала, к нам приезжает Аджан Ньянадассано. Мы планируем однодневный ритрит в Дальма-се. Не могу пока сказать даты, это будет примерно в середине июня. Ритрит будет бесплатным. По желанию, можно сделать подношение монаху в виде пищи. Но это только по желанию. Кому интересно, следите за объявлениями.   _

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Что вы говорите, у русских людей очень глубокие традиции жертвенности и благотворительности. Чтобы традиции сложиться надо не к спонсорам и президентам обращаться


Среди русских подавляющее большинство верующих в православие. Туда и в основном жертвуют, Вы с какой планеты прилетели? :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> А тут уже выше поднимался вопрос про сложности с определением "какой хороший монах, какой нет". Поэтому не демократия получается, а бескрайнее поле для популизма. Подозреваю, что это похуже даже в некотором смысле, чем в случае с подвижниками-одиночками.


Я же говорю, не без недостатков. Как там?.. Демократия это плохая система, но лучшая, что у нас есть?

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, мошашествовать везде не так уж легко.


Да? Сколько раз я, сопровождая монахов в монашеских одеждах в общественных местах Москвы, например, на той же Красной площади, была вынуждена в жестких выражениях отвечать на возгласы ухмыляющихся придурков, которые тыкали в монахов пальцами и типа того: "Смотрите, гей, гей! Мужик в юбке"!  :Mad:

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, дана делается только добровольно. Не хочешь - не участвуй.  Это естественно.
> 
> 
> Я не буду говорить о других традициях. Поговорим о тхераваде. Недавно я читала в объявлениях о предстоящих ритритах на Украине в мае 2013. Я очень рада  и благодарна организаторам этих ритритов. К сожалению, приехать не могу. т.к возвращаюсь из монастыря 30 апреля. Нужно в себя прийти, адаптироваться. Организаторы так же  пишут стоимость ритрита. И это нормально, хочешь участвовать, хочешь помочь: Добро пожаловать! Хорошо было бы если бы на каждого организатора бы по спонсору


Нет. Там тоже входная плата. 
Дана - это не когда "хочешь помочь - участвуешь и платишь. Не хочешь помочь - не участвуешь и не платишь". 
Дана это когда "участвуешь, а платишь по желанию". Вот это - настоящая дана. Всё остальное - нет. 

Хотя в наших условиях действительно иной раз без этого не обойтись. Но тенденция эта нездоровая.
Вот даже гоенковцы и те умудряются дану правильно собирать. В конце своих затворов.



> Я считаю, что на первое место выступает здесь ни когда люди сделали дану, а на что потрачены деньги.


Принцип добровольности - это первоочередной критерий.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016), Карло (03.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Это всего лишь ваше представление! Сорри  :Frown:

----------


## Eugeny

> Зато есть "никаких заслуг" отца-основателя. Проблема снимается ))


Если бы вы внимательнее изучили эту историю про Бодхидхарму,то увидели бы(даже в том фильме про Бодхидхарму это разъясняется) что под заслугами он имел ввиду Ниббану,но тут опять же исключение прямо дана к ниббане не ведет,но ведет к ней косвенно,как например создание оптимальных условий для практики восьмеричного пути.И опять же эта фраза предназначалась только для того Царя,но не для других людей,так как он чувствовал себя эгоистично самодовольным за поддержку Буддизма.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Галина_Сур (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да? Сколько раз я, сопровождая монахов в монашеских одеждах в общественных местах Москвы, например, на той же Красной площади, была вынуждена в жестких выражениях отвечать на возгласы ухмыляющихся придурков, которые тыкали в монахов пальцами и типа того: "Смотрите, гей, гей! Мужик в юбке"!


В Москве до этого доходило?  :EEK!:  Жёстко.

----------


## Топпер

> Это всего лишь ваше представление! Сорри


Буддийское. Не моё. Читайте, что такое дана.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Проблема в том, что свой - всегда по определению плохой получается. Эдакий недомонах.


Это неизбежный момент, мне кажется. Из разряда, _так как оно есть_) Со временем, наверное, должно пройти.




> Хм..... вообще когда человек Прибежище принимает это, как бы подразумевает, что Сангха может на него рассчитывать.
> Но в данном случае даже не об этом речь, а о том, что с таким подходом отечественный буддизм и не разовьётся. Вот и вам, например, приходится жить в Корее.


В случае вашей традиции, наверное. Я не в курсе, честно говоря. У нас никаких обязательств не накладывается. Нет среди пяти обетов ничего про монахов. Поэтому, лучше не расчитывать. Чтоб без разочарований)
Все равно разовьется) Развивается-же? Мне, пока обучение не закончится, и из монастыря без разрешения выходить нельзя. А там посмотрим)

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Ануруддха (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В Москве до этого доходило?  Жёстко.


Сколько раз доходило. Последний случай был с Озером Ринпоче в том году. Правда, в другом месте (МЕГА) вся охрана его приняла за Далай-ламу и общалась по рации: "Сейчас Далай-лама зашёл в тот-то бутик. А сейчас направляется туда-то". ))))))))))))))))))

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Bob (31.01.2013), Homer (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аньезка (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Среди русских подавляющее большинство верующих в православие. Туда и в основном жертвуют, Вы с какой планеты прилетели?


И по какой причине? И что государственная поддержка из него (православия) сделала?

----------


## Аурум

> Да? Сколько раз я, сопровождая монахов в монашеских одеждах в общественных местах Москвы, например, на той же Красной площади, была вынуждена в жестких выражениях отвечать на возгласы ухмыляющихся придурков, которые тыкали в монахов пальцами и типа того: "Смотрите, гей, гей! Мужик в юбке"!


Это вы к чему моё сообщение процитировали? Не понял, поясните.

----------


## Нико

> Это вы к чему моё сообщение процитировали? Не понял, поясните.


К тому, что во многих других странах монахом быть легче.

----------


## Аурум

> К тому, что во многих других странах монахом быть легче.


По поводу обзывательств, так один британо-австралийский монах-тхеравадин (не помню имени) с юмором писал в своей книге, что его и в Англии и в Австралии частенько дразнят, тыча пальцами, на улицах криками "Харе-кришна!". Подобного, думаю, везде хватает.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А он не сваливает. Он три года был монахом. И никто здесь особо не стыдит. Просто с таким подходом буддийской общественности, когда заявляют, что "каков поп - таков приход" и т.п. у нас Сангха никогда и не сложится. Потому, как хочется вам этого или нет, а бхиккхусангха зависит в своей жизни именно от мирян. И пока миряне не считают нужным поддерживать монахов, монахов и не будет.


Сложится. И критика всегда будет, что уж там. 

Когда мы с ребятами первый раз создавали фирму - мы делали все на энтузиазме. Нам нравилось то, что мы делали. И фирма жила, пусть не делая нас богатыми, но позволяя заниматься тем, чем мы хотели, покупать оборудование и даже водить девчонок в рестораны и дискотеки.

Когда мы решили создать фирму "профессионалов", ребята очень хотели себе большие зарплаты с первого месяца. Мне пришлось им объяснить, что фирма, как ребенок. Отправили бы они своих детей сразу после рождения зарабатывать и обеспечивать родителям комфортную жизнь и развлечения?

Я совсем немного знаю о том, как возникают буддийские общины. Почти ничего. Но, думаю, что они складываются вокруг увлечения людей Дхармой. И не нужно сразу требовать от маленькой и неслаженной общины того, что обеспечивают многовековые традиции. Лучше сразу настроиться на то, что будет немало взлетов и падений. Не самых высоких взлетов и крайне разочаровывающих падений.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По поводу обзывательств, так один британо-австралийский монах-тхеравадин (не помню имени) с юмором писал в своей книге, что его и в Англии и в Австралии частенько дразнят, тыча пальцами, на улицах криками "Харе-кришна!". Подобного, думаю, везде хватает.


Но Вы то великий профан, правда?

----------


## Аурум

> Но Вы то великий профан, правда?


Я знаю, что я во многом профан. Может даже в чем-то и великий! (куда уж без мегаломании-то)  :Wink: 
Только поясните, пожалуйста, к чему вопрос.

----------


## Neroli

У меня от этой темы возникает ощущение, что люди монахами становятся не из-за каких-то своих внутренних убеждений, а ради мирян. И поэтому миряне им должны.  :Confused:

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Да? Сколько раз я, сопровождая монахов в монашеских одеждах в общественных местах Москвы, например, на той же Красной площади, была вынуждена в жестких выражениях отвечать на возгласы ухмыляющихся придурков, которые тыкали в монахов пальцами и типа того: "Смотрите, гей, гей! Мужик в юбке"!


Возгласы придурков можно услышать везде, где угодно, чуть ли не по любому поводу. Одежда монахов тут ничем особенным не является.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Небезынтересно - вот читал на днях два интервью старых западных монахов (более 20 лет стажа). И они говорили, что у них очень плотный и занятой график - притом, занятой вовсе не медитацией ,) А как раз работой с населением, общественным трудом, так сказать, а также всякими админ. обязанностями. А медитируют они на деле не так уж и часто (оно и понятно, ведь большинству медитация нужна лишь в небольшом количестве - даже если ты монах). Поэтому монаху нечем заняться тока в Азии - где их чрезмерно много. А на западе каждый кадр ценен -) (если тока он сам не будет ото всех прятаться по каким-то своим причинам)


Не понимаю, зачем в таком случае вообще западному человеку становиться монахом? Тут получается не монах, а какой-то сельский священник, который и крестит, и отпевает, и детей грамоте учит, и крестьянские споры разрешает. Вобщем, занимается чем угодно, кроме собственной практики. 

Многие учителя говорят о том, что времена меняются и особенно на западе мало кто понесет свои деньги просто потому что кто-то монах. Людям вы интересны если имеете обширные знания, реализацию и умение обучать других. И становиться монахом нужно (имхо) именно для того, чтобы усиленно практиковать дхарму. Именно поэтому я не вижу смысла западному человеку становиться монахом в тибетской традиции - не вижу, чем это поспособствует практике. 

Но Тхеравада - другое дело - там-то можно уехать в Тайланд и хоть всю жизнь сидеть в ритритах, изучать тексты и достигать реализации, если есть желание, конечно. А становиться "сельским священником" - зачем? Учить кого-то, если сам ни реализации не обрел, ни длительного обучения не прошел - какая от этого польза?

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я знаю, что я во многом профан. Может даже в чем-то и великий! (куда уж без мегаломании-то) 
> Только поясните, пожалуйста, к чему вопрос.


Это к вопросу про обиды. Не обижаться это здорово. Но как часто - не понятно, за что нам "прилетает", правда?
Я приношу Вам свои извинения. На самом деле я не считаю Вас профаном.

----------


## Аурум

> Это к вопросу про обиды. Не обижаться это здорово. Но как часто - не понятно, за что нам "прилетает", правда?
> Я приношу Вам свои извинения. На самом деле я не считаю Вас профаном.


Ну, когда что-то "прилетает", то, вероятно "плод созрел"  :Smilie:  Я ничуть не был задет или обижен! На всякий случай, приношу свои извинения вам, если ненароком вас обидел.
P.S.
Можете ко мне на "ты", или хотя бы не пишите "вы" с большой буквы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возгласы придурков можно услышать везде, где угодно, чуть ли не по любому поводу. Одежда монахов тут ничем особенным не является.


Хорошо жить в культурной среде воспитанный людей, уважающих, а лучше почитающих наши взгляды.
Но мир полон людей настроенных недружелюбно, ищущих способы самоутвердиться в глазах своих знакомых и не воспринимающих наши взгляды как что-то ценное и полезное.

----------


## Нико

> По поводу обзывательств, так один британо-австралийский монах-тхеравадин (не помню имени) с юмором писал в своей книге, что его и в Англии и в Австралии частенько дразнят, тыча пальцами, на улицах криками "Харе-кришна!". Подобного, думаю, везде хватает.


Ну так для Москвы "харе-кришна" -- это уже давно пройденный этап. Раньше так всех буддийских монахов на улицах и в метро обзывали. Теперь, извините, либо "далай-лама", либо "гей-извращенец". Народ повысил своё образование.  ((((((

----------


## Zom

> Очень хороший подход, как мне кажется. Когда люди голосуют ногами и даной, какой хороший монах, какой нет. Не без своих недостатков, конечно, но наиболее демократичъно) В конце концов, миряне монахам ничего не должны.


Повторюсь, Будда был иного мнения. 
(сутту надо-таки найти и перевести, чтоб голословным не быть).

А вообще, вы правы в том смысле, что миряне монахам ничего не должны. Но вообще, если честно, то они вообще ничего не должны. Они могут даже не практиковать ничего, никуда не ходить и могут иметь какие угодно мнения и вести себя как угодно и так далее. Понимаете, куда я клоню, или не совсем? 




> Не понимаю, зачем в таком случае вообще западному человеку становиться монахом? Тут получается не монах, а какой-то сельский священник, который и крестит, и отпевает, и детей грамоте учит, и крестьянские споры разрешает. Вобщем, занимается чем угодно, кроме собственной практики. 
> 
> Но Тхеравада - другое дело - там-то можно уехать в Тайланд и хоть всю жизнь сидеть в ритритах, изучать тексты и достигать реализации, если есть желание, конечно. А становиться "сельским священником" - зачем? Учить кого-то, если сам ни реализации не обрел, ни длительного обучения не прошел - какая от этого польза?


У вас просто идеалистический взгляд (о котором я в теме выше уже говорил). Когда монах - это, типа, тот, кто сел в пещере и сидит там, не выходя, до просветления. Но это абсолютно искажённое восприятие "правильного монаха" и неумелый взгляд на интенсивность развития Пути. Нельзя вот так сесть, упереться рогом в ретриты, и всего достичь. Не верите? Попробуйте сами.

Практика должна осуществляться, как говорят некоторые учителя, даже когда ты чистишь зубы ,) Но при этом многие монахи не достигают ничего особенного даже за всю жизнь. Но зато создают хороший фундамент основ, который поспособствует им в следующих жизнях. В этом и польза для них от их монашества. 

А насчёт сельского священника - повторюсь, монах, даже не достигший ниббаны и каких-то там мега-достижений в медитации - при знании Дхаммы и более-менее умелом ведении буддийского образа жизни может дать миллиард ценных советов мирян (которым самим, по факту, ничего более продвинутого и не надо - ибо они, как правило, уровнем ниже). Поэтому монах очень востребован и полезен для общества. Но, конечно, неинтересн экзальтаторам и эзотерикам, которых интересуют сиддхи и т.д... )




> Очень трудно представить Аджана Джаясаро, который с кем-то борется. Вы что-то путаете Zom.


Не трудно. Просто нужно было с ним поговорить на неудобные для вас темы. А бороться не означает взять автомат и пойти стрелять неугодных ,) 

ЗЫ: Кстати, Аджан Джаясаро - прекрасный пример сельского священника. По его словам, 50% всего времени он тратит на работу с селянами ,)

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну так для Москвы "харе-кришна" -- это уже давно пройденный этап. Раньше так всех буддийских монахов на улицах и в метро обзывали. Теперь, извините, либо "далай-лама", либо "гей-извращенец". Народ повысил своё образование.  ((((((


На лай собак вы тоже так реагируете? Третий эмоциональный пост.
Просто проявите сострадание к подобным людям.

----------

Буль (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> На лай собак вы тоже так реагируете? Третий эмоциональный пост.
> Просто проявите сострадание к подобным людям.


К лаю собак привыкла давно.
Окажитесь на моём месте -- женщины-телохранителя тибетских монахов посреди толпы имбецилов -- и тогда посмотрим, что скажете.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Но Тхеравада - другое дело - там-то можно уехать в Тайланд и хоть всю жизнь сидеть в ритритах, изучать тексты и достигать реализации, если есть желание, конечно. А становиться "сельским священником" - зачем? Учить кого-то, если сам ни реализации не обрел, ни длительного обучения не прошел - какая от этого польза?


Верно, особенно учитывая то, что российским буддистам нужно не совсем то, что азиатским. Азиатским достаточно щедрости и "больших заслуг" от подношений Сангхе. 
Но русским (и вообще западным) буддистам нужно другое - им нужно Учение, нужна медитация, нужна практика и даже канонические языки. Они ради этого приходят в буддизм.
Мало кого заинтересует пение на неизвестном языке и "благословение Трёх драгоценностей" с поливанием водой. 

Проблемы с поддержкой монахов, которые только совершают ритуалы, в небуддийской стране неизбежны.

Если миряне будут видеть реальную пользу от монахов, тогда и за поддержкой дело не станет. Здесь не Азия, у нас нет обычая подносить подарки только за то, что человек монах. 
За слепой верой и таинствами можно в церковь сходить.

В этой связи показателен пример нашей последней встречи в центре Римэ. Хотя присутствовало два монаха, никто из них даже не попытался рассказать что-то о Дхамме. Мероприятие закончилось рассказыванием анекдотов и обсуждением чего угодно, кроме Дхаммы.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), SlavaR (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аньезка (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> К лаю собак привыкла давно.
> Окажитесь на моём месте -- женщины-телохранителя тибетских монахов посреди толпы имбецилов -- и тогда посмотрим, что скажете.


Мне тоже бывает стыдно за окружающих.

----------

Жека (01.02.2013), Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> К лаю собак привыкла давно.
> Окажитесь на моём месте -- женщины-телохранителя тибетских монахов посреди толпы имбецилов -- и тогда посмотрим, что скажете.


Нет, спасибо. Изменять пол, профессию и место жительства не собираюсь.
Остаётся только посочувствовать вам, пожелать терпения и развития бодхичитты.

----------

Евгений Ж (13.07.2014)

----------


## Zom

> Если миряне будут видеть реальную пользу от монахов, тогда и за поддержкой дело не станет.


А какая по-вашему "реальная польза для мирян от монахов"? Если монах может объяснить интересующемуся человеку что делать правильно, а что неправильно и как это делать - это бесполезный монах, или полезный?




> Но русским (и вообще западным) буддистам нужно другое - им нужно Учение, нужна медитация, нужна практика и даже канонические языки. Они ради этого приходят в буддизм.


Вы удивитесь - но *большей*  части западных мирян это НЕ нужно .) Медитация - да, это интересует, многих (хотя тоже не всех). Но интерес к ней сразу резко падает, когда выясняется, что нужно долго и мучительно сидеть, скучно дышать, и так и не достичь никаких "мега-результатов", которые, как они себе полагали, у них тут же должны появиться )) И потом не ходят больше эти миряне на медитацию. Про глубокую Дхамму и уж тем более языки - я вообще молчу )))

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Жека (01.02.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, спасибо. Изменять пол, профессию и место жительства не собираюсь.
> Остаётся только посочувствовать вам, пожелать терпения и развития бодхичитты.


Тут, где я сейчас живу, подобных проблем нет. ))))Я про Москву, собственно.

----------


## Аурум

> А какая по-вашему "реальная польза для мирян от монахов"? Если монах может объяснить интересующемуся человеку что делать правильно, а что неправильно и как это делать - это бесполезный монах, или полезный?


Реальная польза от монаха это, по-моему, когда после общения с монахом человеку стало легче на душе и когда он решил для себя какой-то важный духовный вопрос. Еще больше пользы, конечно, когда возник интерес к изучению Дхармы и следованию учению.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В этой связи показателен пример нашей последней встречи в центре Римэ. Хотя присутствовало два монаха, никто из них даже не попытался рассказать что-то о Дхамме. Мероприятие закончилось рассказыванием анекдотов и обсуждением чего угодно, кроме Дхаммы.


Последняя встреча была посвящена снятию обетов. А Дхамму мы потом на квартире обсуждали. Не всё время, конечно, но и вопросы были и полемики. Зря вы с нами не пошли.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Тут, где я сейчас живу, подобных проблем нет. ))))Я про Москву, собственно.


Сорадуюсь вам!  :Smilie:  И всё-таки нехорошо обзывать других имбецилами!
Ведь, сами пишете, что за вами буддизм наблюдает!  :Cool:

----------


## Zom

> Реальная польза от монаха это, по-моему, когда после общения с монахом человеку стало легче на душе и когда он решил для себя какой-то важный духовный вопрос. Еще больше пользы, конечно, когда возник интерес к изучению Дхарме и следованию учению.


Абсолютно верно. И вот для этого как раз не нужны некие пещерные мега-гига-реализации. Бханте подтвердит .)

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Абсолютно верно. И вот для этого как раз не нужны некие пещерные мега-гига-реализации. Бханте подтвердит .)


Видимо, нужно нечто бОльшее чем сейчас, раз у вас проблемы с подаянием.

----------


## Кхантибало

> А какая по-вашему "реальная польза для мирян от монахов"? Если монах может объяснить интересующемуся человеку что делать правильно, а что неправильно и как это делать - это бесполезный монах, или полезный?


Полезный, если он не просто может рассказать, а *берёт и рассказывает* это при встрече с мирянами.




> Вы удивитесь - но *большей*  части западных мирян это НЕ нужно .) Медитация - да, это интересует, многих (хотя тоже не всех). Но интерес к ней сразу резко падает, когда выясняется, что нужно долго и мучительно сидеть, скучно дышать, и так и не достичь никаких "мега-результатов", которые, как они себе полагали, у них тут же должны появиться )) И потом не ходят больше эти миряне на медитацию. Про глубокую Дхамму и уж тем более языки - я вообще молчу )))


Тогда им без разницы куда ходить - в церковь или буддийский храм. Разве что хочется экзотики...

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (31.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Реальная польза мирянам от монахов - развитая, устойчивая, непоколебимая нравственность. Как ориентир того, что это возможно, это достижимо.
Реальная польза мирянам от монахов - развитая, устойчивая, непоколебимая безмятежность. Как ориентир того, что это возможно, это достижимо.
Реальная польза мирянам от монахов - развитая, устойчивая, непоколебимая мудрость. Как ориентир того, что это возможно, это достижимо.

Утешение нужно скорее мирянам от монахов. Моральная поддержка нужна скорее мирянам от монахов.

Возможно, это просто красивая картинка. Но отклонения от нее разочаровывают.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Видимо, нужно нечто бОльшее чем сейчас, раз у вас проблемы с подаянием.


Кто вам сказал, что у нас проблемы? 
У нас как раз образцовый центр в этом плане центр. Никаких богатых спонсоров, никаких помещений "нахаляву". Платим дорогую аренду, всё делаем и обустраиваем и организуем сами. И делаем это исключительно на добровольные подношения буддистов и не-буддистов, которые к нам приходят. И так уже 3 года существуем. Получается, что люди сплотились и тянут центр - и делают это не по приказу сверху, а от чистого сердца. 




> Тогда им без разницы куда ходить - в церковь или буддийский храм. Разве что хочется экзотики...


Некоторым, возможно, без разницы. А некоторым нужен нормальный такой буддизм, чтобы его применять здесь-и-сейчас, а не в какой-то далёкой гипотетической перспективе.

----------

Ittosai (31.01.2013), Raudex (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Видимо, нужно нечто бОльшее чем сейчас, раз у вас проблемы с подаянием.


У нас, кстати говоря, для небольшой группы дела достаточно неплохо. Единственная серьёзная проблема - рекламу делать не умеем и даже  как-то стесняемся.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Кто вам сказал, что у нас проблемы?


Рад, что у вас в Петербурге всё хорошо! Но, в Москве, видимо, не настолько. И потом, вы сами намекали, что "душат" идею буддийского монашества в России, да и эмоциональное давление с вашей стороны тоже было. Когда проблем нет не давят ни на кого в теме про помощь.

----------


## Аурум

> У нас, кстати говоря, для небольшой группы дела достаточно неплохо. Единственная серьёзная проблема - рекламу делать не умеем и даже  как-то стесняемся.


Я очень рад за вас! А по поводу рекламы, так найдите среди прихожан спецов. И им работа, практика и заслуги, и вам польза!  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> *Утешение нужно скорее мирянам от монахов. Моральная поддержка нужна скорее мирянам от монахов.*


Я бы это выделил.

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Рад, что у вас в Петербурге всё хорошо! Но, в Москве, видимо, не настолько. И потом, вы сами намекали, что "душат" идею буддийского монашества в России, да и эмоциональное давление с вашей стороны тоже было. Когда проблем нет не давят ни на кого в теме про помощь.


У нас - скорее исключение. Тоже не великолепно, но хотя бы более-менее. А вот если говорить про монашество в целом, то да - будут проблемы.

----------

Аурум (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А вот если говорить про монашество в целом, то да - *будут проблемы.*


Сансара!  :Wink:

----------


## Ануруддха

> ЗЫ: Кстати, Аджан Джаясаро - прекрасный пример сельского священника. По его словам, 50% всего времени он тратит на работу с селянами ,)


Перед этим он заложил кое какую основу, это если в корень вопроса смотреть.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Поляков (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Перед этим он заложил кое какую основу...


Да, заложил. Вначале тоже много пытался медитировать, отшельничать. А потом, как он сам сказал, понял, что для его личной практики будет лучше, если он будет минимум половину всего своего времени впредь посвящать работе с мирянами. Не потому, что он чего-то достиг, а как раз потому, чтобы достигнуть ещё большего .) Ему понадобилось много лет, чтобы это понять. А некоторые изначально идут правильным путём.

С западными неофитами всегда так - они начинают не с того конца .)

----------

Raudex (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016), Карло (03.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вначале тоже много *пытался* медитировать, отшельничать.


"Пытался" звучит как-то пренебрежительно.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), Won Soeng (01.02.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну замените на _старался_, если не нравится ))

----------


## Ho Shim

> А вообще, вы правы в том смысле, что миряне монахам ничего не должны. Но вообще, если честно, то они вообще ничего не должны. Они могут даже не практиковать ничего, никуда не ходить и могут иметь какие угодно мнения и вести себя как угодно и так далее. Понимаете, куда я клоню, или не совсем?


Да, так получается, что могут. Нет законов шириата в буддизме и десятины. Не сюда вы клонили? Или не совсем?  :Wink:  Так получается, что пять обетов, в современном обществе, понятны большинству людей без монахов и буддизма.
Все в своих традициях знают про монахов, про то, что живут они на подаяние и как живут, про заслуги. Но так получается, что помогать или нет, это вопрос личного морального (или другого) выбора. Мне кажется, что это важно. Что это не слепая обязанность, механическая повинность, ритуал, а именно вопрос намерения человека.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Won Soeng (01.02.2013), Ануруддха (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Поляков (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, так получается, что могут. Нет законов шириата в буддизме и десятины. Не сюда вы клонили? Или не совсем?  Так получается, что пять обетов, в современном обществе, понятны большинству людей без монахов и буддизма.
> Все в своих традициях знают про монахов, про то, что живут они на подаяние и как живут, про заслуги. Но так получается, что помогать или нет, это вопрос личного морального (или другого) выбора. Мне кажется, что это важно. Что это не слепая обязанность, механическая повинность, ритуал, а именно вопрос намерения человека.


Конечно не слепая обязанность, не повинность и не ритуал. Однако Будда чаще всего начинал свои проповеди с предварительных речей о пользе щедрости, нравственности и о воздаянии на небесах. На это тоже не стоит закрывать глаза.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Raudex (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Да, заложил. Вначале тоже много пытался медитировать, отшельничать. А потом, как он сам сказал, понял, что для его личной практики будет лучше, если он будет минимум половину всего своего времени впредь посвящать работе с мирянами.


А если бы он сразу начал с мирянами работать был бы он нужен? Если монах без медитативного бэкграунда и образования, без жены, детей, работы и понимания связанных с этим проблем, то чему он может научить мирян? Это они его учить будут.

----------

Averin (31.01.2013), Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Ануруддха (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Да, заложил. Вначале тоже много пытался медитировать, отшельничать. А потом, как он сам сказал, понял, что для его личной практики будет лучше, если он будет минимум половину всего своего времени впредь посвящать работе с мирянами. Не потому, что он чего-то достиг, а как раз потому, чтобы достигнуть ещё большего .) Ему понадобилось много лет, чтобы это понять. А некоторые изначально идут правильным путём.
> 
> С западными неофитами всегда так - они начинают не с того конца .)


Думаю тут кто-то ошибается, либо сам дост. Джаясаро (что мне кажется маловероятным), либо тот кто интерпретирует его слова вне контекста и т.п. Во всяком случае - такой подход противоречит Благородному восьмеричному пути.

----------


## Буль

> Окажитесь на моём месте -- женщины-телохранителя тибетских монахов посреди толпы имбецилов -- и тогда посмотрим, что скажете.


Наверное то же, что сказали бы Вы на месте "женщины-телохранителя", сопровождающей в Абу-Даби группу активистов с пляжа "Дюны": "*Учитывайте местную специфику, Ваш внешний вид здесь может вызвать непонимание!*"

----------


## Топпер

> А если бы он сразу начал с мирянами работать был бы он нужен?


В Таиланде - нет. Но это по той причине, что достаточно "старых Аджанов"



> Если монах без медитативного бэкграунда


Вы его как измеряете?



> и образования


У него какое образование?



> без жены, детей, работы и понимания связанных с этим проблем, то чему он может научить мирян? Это они его учить будут.


Т.е. вы до того уже договариваетесь, что монах с женой и детьми лучше, чем монах без жены и без детей?

Кстати, ваша первая фраза противоречит последней. В последней вы про жену и детей пишите, подразумевая, что это уже достаточно неплохой фундамент. В то же время отказываете в жизненном опыте человеку, который стал монахом недавно. А ведь у него тоже таковой вполне может быть. И даже этот простой жизненный опыт, да ещё и пропущенный через призму монашеской жизни может быть полезным.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не факт, что это настоящие монахи. В Индии достаточно большое количество "работающих под монахов" нищих.


Индийские нищие, конечно, могут просить под видом монахов, но тхеравадинских монахов отличает, как правило, полная нейтральность и скромность, на мой взгляд, если видел настоящих таких монахов - можно почувствовать, и они вслух поют на пали. Как-то, если сам медитировал, медитативные накопления, наверно, можно почувствовать :Smilie:  

Конечно, могут быть продвинутые нищие. Но как-то не верится, чтобы они разучивали длиннейшие тексты и медитировали для достоверности. 

И от того, что мы даем поддельному монаху, думая, что он настоящий, мне кажется, наша заслуга не уменьшается. Точно также - даяние любому существу с искренним пожеланием является заслугой. Больше или меньше - этим вопросом сильно не запариваюсь. Если просят - надо хоть что-нибудь немного дать - ЛЮБОМУ. Так меня учили.

Ну, а если есть подозрения, что монах-то он, монах, но недобросовестный, то тут иные вещи.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вы его как измеряете?


В биографиях пишут обычно "отсидел 3-х летний ретрит" и т.д. Доступный способ измерения.




> У него какое образование?


А что там бывает обычно в тхераваде? Специализация по сутре, абхидхарме и пали?




> Т.е. вы до того уже договариваетесь, что монах с женой и детьми лучше, чем монах без жены и без детей?


Перечитал свое сообщение и не увидел там этого. Перефразирую: если у монаха нет опыта семейной жизни и работы до принятия монашества, то как он может "работать с мирянами", если не в курсе их ситуации и не понимает что к чему. Он их по книжке учить будет?

----------


## Maks

Можно осуждать мирян, что они не подносят достаточно даны монахам, или что подносят, но не тем, или что у них неправильное мировоззрение, или что не восточное воспитание и нет традиции подносить, или что подносят только тем, кому хотят подносить, а кому не хотят – не подносят, или что у них есть мнение, которого не должно быть, а оно есть.
Можно осуждать монахов, что они выбрали не тот путь, не ту практику, не того учителя, что они придерживаются не той традиции, которой надо, живут не в монастыре, что они недостаточно практикуют, что у них не достаточный опыт и образование, не соблюдают полностью Винаю и т.п.
Но суть всего этого – неприятие того, что есть.

Большинство людей вообще никого не поддерживают. Многие поддерживают только больших учителей или тех, кого хотят поддерживать (например, только монахов своей школы). Некоторые поддерживают монахов всех традиций и направлений. А единицы отдают все свое другим, независимо монах это или нет. И это не потому, что большинство какие-то неправильные. Просто так устроен мир.
Если кто-то кому-то что-то дал, то благодарность ему за это.
Если нет – то нет. Но разве за это надо осуждать?
Если мы осуждаем самих себя, то мы можем что-то исправить. Если мы осуждаем других, то разве мы принесем этим кому-либо пользу? Разве сможем их этим изменить так, как нам кажется правильно? Не окажется ли это просто бесполезным выплеском нашего негатива на других? Примут ли другие наши слова, если они придерживаются других взглядов и не просили нас высказываться по их поводу?

Все такие, какие есть.
Конечно, хочется, чтобы мы жили в буддийской стране, чтобы у нас была большая и крепкая сангха, чтобы все монахи усердно практиковали и достигали просветления, а все миряне поддерживали этих монахов, чтобы строились монастыри и все были счастливы.
Это желание - неудовлетворенность тем, что есть, которое превращается в осуждение окружающих. Но это тоже нормально. И не надо осуждать тех, кто осуждает других.

Это нормально, что кто-то поступает не так, как мы считаем правильно, что мы поступаем не так, как кто-то считает правильным. И что у кого-то рождается осуждение наших поступков, а у нас рождается осуждение чьих-то поступков.

Когда мы пишем очередной пост, то принимаем ли мы такую вот ситуацию с такими вот мирянами и монахами, как она есть, и отбрасываем ли осуждение?

----------

Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), SlavaR (31.01.2013), Won Soeng (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Леонид Ш (31.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> И от того, что мы даем поддельному монаху, думая, что он настоящий, мне кажется, наша заслуга не уменьшается. Точно также - даяние любому существу с искренним пожеланием является заслугой. Больше или меньше - этим вопросом сильно не запариваюсь. Если просят - надо хоть что-нибудь немного дать - ЛЮБОМУ. Так меня учили.


Что же, весьма мудро. Осталось только научиться думать что норковая шубка, купленная для себя с искренним благим пожеланием является заслугой... Только чьей и перед кем?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Вова Л. (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В биографиях пишут обычно "отсидел 3-х летний ретрит" и т.д. Доступный способ измерения.


Измерения *чего*? Духовного опыта? Так он, боюсь, сроком затвора напрямую не измеряется.
Кроме того не во всех традициях есть трёхлетние затворы.



> А что там бывает обычно в тхераваде? Специализация по сутре, абхидхарме и пали?


А вот я и не знаю. Насколько вообще у меня есть информация по данной линии, там особо ни то ни другое ни третье не жалуют.



> Перечитал свое сообщение и не увидел там этого. Перефразирую: если у монаха нет опыта семейной жизни и работы до принятия монашества, то как он может "работать с мирянами", если не в курсе их ситуации и не понимает что к чему. Он их по книжке учить будет?


А если есть?
А если есть к тому же опыт воздержания, как вы думаете, может он учить мирян не ходить, на пример, налево?

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Прошу прощения, у меня работа, обеденный перерыв закончился. Отвечу вечером.

----------


## Ho Shim

Тем временем, на Донбассе  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Содпа Т (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А если бы он сразу начал с мирянами работать был бы он нужен?


Поверьте, ещё как нужен. Потому что многим мирянам нужны наставления, простите, детского сада. Потому что они даже примитивных основ правильной жизни не понимают.

ЗЫ: Припоминаю историю про одного бирманского учёного монаха - большого знатока канона, абхидхаммы, винаи, комментариев, под-комментариев и т.д. Он много путешествовал по стране, и под конец жизни стал писать примитивные книжки по буддизму дошкольного уровня. Потому что увидел, какой уровень Дхаммы людям на самом деле необходим в массе -)

----------

Raudex (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Тем временем, на Донбассе


Прочитал,написано следующее:"У Игоря небольшая животноводческая ферма, выращивает свиней. Мама Игоря Падалко добавляет в кашу мясо."

Если они забивают свиней ради кормежки нищих,то невелика их заслуга(.

----------


## Буль

> Если они забивают свиней ради кормежки нищих,то невелика их заслуга(.


Знавал я одного оценщика чужих заслуг. Позже он переродился нищим. С тех пор он присмирел в своих оценках...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Евгений Ж (13.07.2014), Маркион (31.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Знавал я одного оценщика чужих заслуг. Позже он переродился нищим. С тех пор он присмирел в своих оценках...


Убийство ЖС одно из 5 неблагих деяний если вы не знали,я к этому клоню.

----------


## Топпер

> Прочитал,написано следующее:"У Игоря небольшая животноводческая ферма, выращивает свиней. Мама Игоря Падалко добавляет в кашу мясо."
> 
> Если они забивают свиней ради кормежки нищих,то невелика их заслуга(.


Дело в том, что он не буддист. Поэтому спрашивать с него, как с буддиста было бы чрезмерным. 
С другой стороны он хоть таким образом копит заслуги. По крайней мере на фоне других фермовладельцев. 

Заниматься мясным животноводством для буддиста, конечно, не есть хорошо. Но в данном случае можно поучится хорошей стороне. Всё-таки на протяжении нескольких лет кормить нуждающихся - это нужно иметь сильную мотивацию.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013), Ho Shim (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Дело в том, что он не буддист. Поэтому спрашивать с него, как с буддиста было бы чрезмерным. 
> С другой стороны он хоть таким образом копит заслуги. По крайней мере на фоне других фермовладельцев. 
> 
> Заниматься мясным животноводством для буддиста, конечно, не есть хорошо. Но в данном случае можно поучится хорошей стороне. Всё-таки на протяжении нескольких лет кормить нуждающихся - это нужно иметь сильную мотивацию.


Может и так,но мне это тяжело воспринять,для меня это как выбежать на улицу,убивать людей,ради кормежки других людей.

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Может и так,но мне это тяжело воспринять,для меня это как выбежать на улицу,убивать людей,ради кормежки других людей.


В этом плане - да.
Поэтому, собственно говоря, Будда и не советовал такой вид деятельности для буддистов.

----------

Eugeny (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> У вас просто идеалистический взгляд (о котором я в теме выше уже говорил). Когда монах - это, типа, тот, кто сел в пещере и сидит там, не выходя, до просветления. Но это абсолютно искажённое восприятие "правильного монаха" и неумелый взгляд на интенсивность развития Пути. Нельзя вот так сесть, упереться рогом в ретриты, и всего достичь. Не верите? Попробуйте сами.


Я правда не понимаю, зачем идти в монахи и не заниматься практикой бОльшую часть времени. Если азиат становится подобным монахом - еще могу как-то понять, но зачем это западному человеку, не знаю.




> А насчёт сельского священника - повторюсь, монах, даже не достигший ниббаны и каких-то там мега-достижений в медитации - при знании Дхаммы и более-менее умелом ведении буддийского образа жизни может дать миллиард ценных советов мирян


"Миллиард ценных советов" я тоже могу дать. Хотите? Если серьезно, то Вы же сами написали "при знании Дхаммы". Я не говорю, что нужно сначала обязательно достичь просветления, а уж потом учить. Человек, хорошо разбирающийся в учении - тоже большая редкость и он тоже будет очень востребован и без реализаций - тут Вы соврешенно правы. Но только монашество само по себе хорошего буддийского образования не предпологает, как и хорошее буддийское образование не подразумевает (в наше время) монашества.

----------

Vladiimir (31.01.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Я правда не понимаю, зачем идти в монахи и не заниматься практикой бОльшую часть времени.


Вы это не понимаете, потому что не понимаете до конца, что такое практика. У вас, видимо, практика - это только сидение в лотосе на подушке для медитации. 




> "Миллиард ценных советов" я тоже могу дать. Хотите? Если серьезно, то Вы же сами написали "при знании Дхаммы". Я не говорю, что нужно сначала обязательно достичь просветления, а уж потом учить. Человек, хорошо разбирающийся в учении - тоже большая редкость и он тоже будет очень востребован и без реализаций - тут Вы соврешенно правы. Но только монашество само по себе хорошего буддийского образования не предпологает, как и хорошее буддийское образование не подразумевает (в наше время) монашества.


Если есть некие действительно полезные советы, которые кому-то нужны и они извлекут из них пользу - конечно давайте такие советы просящим людям. Это - правильно. Но вы не сможете это делать постоянно и всем желающим - потому что вы мирянин и у вас нет на это времени и возможности. А у монаха есть.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я правда не понимаю, зачем идти в монахи и не заниматься практикой бОльшую часть времени. Если азиат становится подобным монахом - еще могу как-то понять, но зачем это западному человеку, не знаю.


Потому, что это тоже часть практики.



> "Миллиард ценных советов" я тоже могу дать. Хотите?


И возможно даёте. Но буддистам чаще хочется получать их от монахов.



> Если серьезно, то Вы же сами написали "при знании Дхаммы". Я не говорю, что нужно сначала обязательно достичь просветления, а уж потом учить. Человек, хорошо разбирающийся в учении - тоже большая редкость и он тоже будет очень востребован и без реализаций - тут Вы соврешенно правы. Но только монашество само по себе хорошего буддийского образования не предпологает, как и хорошее буддийское образование не подразумевает (в наше время) монашества.


Смотря на каком уровне излагать. Я вам по опыту могу сказать, что в большинстве случаев дальше основ разговор не идёт. Он просто не нужен. Люди не вмещают. 
Конечно, есть отдельные знатоки, которые и пали самостоятельно учат, и в Каноне досконально разбираются. Но таких знатоков во-первых мало, во-вторых им и нужно обращаться к самым учёным монахам. А в остальных случаях, для общения с практиками начального или среднего уровня (и тем более с небуддистами, которые тоже интересуются) столь уж глубоких знаний не требуется.

Более того, иногда даже люди приходят просто попить чаю. Иногда даже "образ монаха", как старающегося вести правильный образ жизни, важен для людей. Т.е. имея некий ориентир люди и сами стараются вести себя лучше. А это уже не мало.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Вова Л. (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.06.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Тао (02.02.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вы это не понимаете, потому что не понимаете до конца, что такое практика. У вас, видимо, практика - это только сидение в лотосе на подушке для медитации.


Вам не кажется, что Вы ведете себя не совсем красво, оценивая чужое понимание и додумывая за человека высказывания, которых он не делал? 




> Если есть некие действительно полезные советы, которые кому-то нужны и они извлекут из них пользу - конечно давайте такие советы просящим людям. Это - правильно. Но вы не сможете это делать постоянно и всем желающим - потому что вы мирянин и у вас нет на это времени и возможности. А у монаха есть.


У моей бабушки очень много времени и возможностей, чтобы давать любые советы. Не согласитесь ли поддерживать ее финансово?

----------

Vladiimir (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вам не кажется, что Вы ведете себя не совсем красво, оценивая чужое понимание и додумывая за человека высказывания, которых он не делал?


А как ещё оценивать ваше понимание, если вы не понимаете, что практика - это далеко не только сидение в пещерах?




> У моей бабушки очень много времени и возможностей, чтобы давать любые советы. Не согласитесь ли поддерживать ее финансово?


Станет монахиней и будет наставлять мирян в Дхамме у нас в Питере - посмотрим ,)

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У русских ещё не сложилось традиции делать подношения и дану буддийским монахам. В Бурятии по другому. Принято ламам жертвовать деньги, делать подношения.
> Русских буддистов всё же ещё очень, очень мало. Поэтому монахам бывает трудно, как тут не старайся.
> В этом плане важно строить буддийские монастыри в европейской части России на деньги крупных спонсоров-буддистов, тогда будет постепенно укрепляться буддийская вера в народе. Хорошо было бы ещё, если бы руководители страны стали поддерживать буддизм, как и православие.


Это вообще проблема всех небуддийских изначально стран - многие даже и не знают, что надо поддерживать монахов финансово. Мой геше первое время тут в Милане много лет назад был вообще в шоке, что народ приходит эдак интеллектуально послушать лекцию, и с умным видом уходит, а что нужно сделать какое-то подношение - не знает. И даже НЕ ДОГАДЫВАЕТСЯ  - потому как про монашескую жизнь вообще мало себе представляет. Думает, что это как приглашенные и оплаченные заранее кем-то лекторы - с жильем и работой.  Более того, народ предложением денег монаху даже боится его порой......обидеть. А монаху просить людей самому тоже не гоже.

Ну, пришлось ему в какой-то мере "зарабатывать" лекциями по Дхарме, - в смысле, разъезжать с лекциями- чтобы оплатили еду и переезд, и дали крышу на ночь, - хорошо хоть, у него возникло много преданных друзей в разных городах Италии и уж они все организовали с подношениями, как раз вовремя, потому что он два года очень сильно болел и его еле выходили. Он никогда не жаловался, старался помогать всем, чаем поить - когда самому есть нечего и прочее. Ну, мы его "контролируем"- с тех пор постоянно :Smilie:  Все ли у него есть необходимое.

Этому просто надо целенаправленно учить людей - объясняя и про заслуги, и про стиль монашеской жизни. Ничего не вижу зазорного. Люди ведь многие изначально бы это сделали бы, если бы знали, что это принято. Но они никогда не видели, как себя обычно ведут миряне в буддийских странах. И, действительно, лучше всего подносить деньги. 40 йогуртов сразу монаху не нужны. Ими не побреешься и не помоешься. Ну, разве что, если на чай едешь - что-то к чаю и какую-то еду взять на всех. 

А так мы договариваемся - что кто принесет. Средства для мытья посуды, губки, зубная паста, мыло, туалетная бумага и прочие, постоянно нужные в быту вещи - тем более, если монаха посещают гости, и это БЦ, - понятно какие нужны. И если ты на машине - не надо монаху все это на себе таскать. 

Обычно беру геше - везу в супермаркет - он сам покупает все, что нужно, я оплачиваю чек. И в большинстве случаев мне приходится неоднозначно настаивать - чтобы взял то и это, потому как человек старается как можно больше сэконосить мои деньги - в ущерб себе. А у меня просто. Могу - столько-то, что ему сразу и говорю. Заодно и себе домой покупки делаю - чтоб не висеть над ним и время потом не тратить.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Евгений Ж (13.07.2014), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А как ещё оценивать ваше понимание, если вы не понимаете, что практика - это далеко не только сидение в пещерах?


Когда я такое говорил?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Последняя встреча была посвящена снятию обетов. А Дхамму мы потом на квартире обсуждали. Не всё время, конечно, но и вопросы были и полемики. Зря вы с нами не пошли.


Это не только в этот раз - в нашей общине это положение дел является (было) системой. 
Мне это не нравится и пока монахов не было, мы организовывали чтение лекций по распечаткам перед медитацией и после обеда. Чтобы хоть что-то узнать о Дхамме.
При монахах мы никаких лекций не читаем, потому что читать их - долг монахов.

А так я знаю, что вы у себя в СПб читаете лекции, что очень похвально.

----------

Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не только в этот раз - в нашей общине это положение дел является (было) системой. 
> Мне это не нравится и пока монахов не было, мы организовывали чтение лекций по распечаткам перед медитацией и после обеда. Чтобы хоть что-то узнать о Дхамме.
> При монахах мы никаких лекций не читаем, потому что читать их - долг монахов.


Да, с этим есть недоработки, согласен. Это действительно минус монахам.



> А так я знаю, что вы у себя в СПб читаете лекции, что очень похвально.


Но тоже есть день без лекций. Мы больше дней в неделю работаем, поэтому пятница и суббота - связанны с Дхаммой, а вот воскресенье - "в свободном полёте". Специально программу жёстко не строим, т.к. люди с разными вопросами приходят. Иногда хорошо и "за жизнь" пообщаться. Да и по субботам, после чтения сутт и медитации "за жизнь" поговорить любим. Без этого слишком сухо получается.

Что касается московских встреч, то конечно в три часа в неделю сложно втиснуть всё.

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У меня от этой темы возникает ощущение, что люди монахами становятся не из-за каких-то своих внутренних убеждений, а ради мирян. И поэтому миряне им должны.


Да не!  :Smilie:  Просто здесь происходит сближение Тхеравады и Махаяны.

1. Люди становятся монахами ради всех живых существ (к коим, конечно, с натяжкой, можно отнести и мирян  :Smilie: ).
2. Если вникнуть глубше, то ваще нет никаких монахов и никаких мирян (Алмазная Сутра). Или так: "Монахи и миряне - это одно и то же, поэтому и монахи, и миряне должны сами себе"  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень хороший подход, как мне кажется. Когда люди голосуют ногами и даной, какой хороший монах, какой нет. Не без своих недостатков, конечно, но наиболее демократичъно) В конце концов, миряне монахам ничего не должны.


Люди "  голосуют" чаще всего на модные веяния. И по причине отсутствия правильной инфы и правильных взглядов. Как мне удалось заметить. Понимание того, что Дхарму нужно поддерживать именно начиная с Сангхи и мест, которые занимаются поддержкой правильного распространения Учения и его чистоты, обучением новых учителей, издательством книг и предоставлением возможности учителям приезжать и учить,  - приходит постепенно, после большого буддийского опыта. 

Это от неведенья миряне считают, что ничего не должны монахам. На самом деле - они в неоплатном долгу у монахов, учителей, монастырей и переводчиков, издателей буддийских тестов и распространителей распечатанных практик, а также у организаторов учений и приездов учителей. Без усилий этих людей ни у одного из нас не было бы условий вообще для практики Дхармы. Любой текст в сети на доступном нам языке, любой приезд учителя и вообще наша встреча с Дхармой - эти драгоценные условия, которые без устали поддерживал какой-то мирянин в сотрудничестве с монахом. Каждое, услышанное лично нами слово Дхармы, дошло до нас только благодаря их усилиям.

Я бы сказала, что все наши знания и умения по Дхарме появились ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО ПРИ ЗАБОТЕ ЭТИХ ЛЮДЕЙ. И мы  В НЕОПЛАТНОМ пока долгу перед ними. Взгляните просто - с чего у вас началась буддийская практика и кто ее продвигал вообще, давал возможность знакомиться с Дхармой и на учения ездить. Кроме Вашей благой кармы, УСЛОВИЯ - то для ее изучения что собой представляют? И эти условия лично нам предоставляют именно другие миряне - если подумать. А на что существуют монастыри и прочие структуры? Мегаспонсоров, увы, не так в мире много.

Это так твердо надо себе усвоить, дорогие миряне. Это ОНИ нам ничего не должны, но тем не менее....

----------

Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Галина_Сур (31.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013), Тао (02.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

То, что сейчас есть у нас - переводы текстов, книг, этот форум и наши достопочтимые учителя - это бесценные сокровища, которые нужно беречь, поддерживать и развивать!




> Я бы сказала, что все наши знания и умения по Дхарме появились ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО ПРИ ЗАБОТЕ ЭТИХ ЛЮДЕЙ. И мы  В НЕОПЛАТНОМ пока долгу перед ними. Взгляните просто - с чего у вас началась буддийская практика и кто ее продвигал вообще, давал возможность знакомиться с Дхармой и на учения ездить. Кроме Вашей благой кармы, УСЛОВИЯ - то для ее изучения что собой представляют? И эти условия лично нам предоставляют именно другие миряне - если подумать. А на что существуют монастыри и прочие структуры? Мегаспонсоров, увы, не так в мире много.
> 
> Это так твердо надо себе усвоить, дорогие миряне.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кажется, несколько забывается ещë вот какая функция монаха на Западе - он представляет собой и своим поведением буддизм как таковой. Официальное лицо буддизма (т.е. конгломерата дхармических религий) для широких масс. Потому что миряне такими лицами тоже конечно могут быть, но специализация у них другая. И если не будет монахов, то будут вместо них буддизм репрезентовать шизотерики или машиарбатовы. Наверное, никто особо не считал, сколько там зëрен позитивного отношения к Дхарме зародил у людей тот же бханте Топпер, всяким СМИ давая комментарии по поводу буддизма, но наверняка немало.  И чем больше таких "официальных лиц", создающих буддизму хорошую репутацию - тем быстрее появятся храмы и прочие официальные атрибуты.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013), Поляков (01.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Потому что миряне такими лицами тоже конечно могут быть, но специализация у них другая


Один автор ещё отмечал такой момент (говоря про буддизм в США, которым ныне "правят" в основном миряне-учителя), что Дхамма размывается, многие "неудобные" вещи замалчиваются, а даже если кто-то из мирян-учителей вдруг и начинает говорить, например, о важности отречения от чувственных удовольствий, о важности полного сексуального воздержания - то это из их уст звучит, как минимум, НЕ убедительно ))

----------

Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кажется, несколько забывается ещë вот какая функция монаха на Западе - он представляет собой и своим поведением буддизм как таковой.


Вот именно. Своим поведением.

----------


## Кхантибало

Хотелось бы узнать у Лены Пинчевской про поддержку мирян в монастырях Великобритании, где она так часто бывает. Она мне тогда ещё подарила несколько дисков, содержащих помимо лекций также и видеоматериалы. И там была запись по-моему с церемонии Паварана (после вассы). Насколько я помню по видео, большинство спонсоров были тайцы. Т.е. если я правильно понимаю, и там буддизм держится не на англичанах, а в первую очередь на тайцах-иммигрантах. Это правильно?

Вот тут рассказывается, что в американском монастыре еду обеспечивают тайцы
http://dhamma.ru/practice/abhaya.htm

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что касается помощи мирянам советом со стороны монахов.

Честно говоря, у меня у самой богатый жизненный опыт, который многим монахам и не снился, и во многих областях молодые монахи мне просто и не смогли бы ничего посоветовать - иногда они и сами спрашивают моего совета в некоторых вопросах или просят разобраться в какой-то бытовой ситуации.

Но вот я всегда ходила к своим мудрым учителям за советом в тех случаях, когда я не знала, какой сделать выбор на перепутье или в какой-то ситуации, где равные шансы при нескольких возможностях выбора. И вот хорошо знаю, насколько нужен совет МУДРОГО человека - потому как монах в такой ситуации не вовлечен в кипучую мою самсарную деятельность и может проникнуть в ситуацию, видя ее отсраненно и имея базу в отношении четко наработанной логики и способности к определенным техникам. Только, понятно, у него все-таки должен быть опыт в общении с мирянами.

Я получала настолько правильные советы - последствия которых стали исключительно ценными для меня в смысле практики и буддийского развития, даже если они относились только к быту. Монах в некотором смысле навроде доктора - если он себя обуздал. Он отслоит всю шелуху у тебя на уме и подведет тебя к правильному описанию ситуации, найдя в ней наилучшее решение. К тому же он знает, что полезнее для накопления заслуг, согласно Учению. Понятно, что без развитых буддийских качеств и большого жизненного опыта  монах не может помочь таким образом. 

И вот, к сожалению, ко многим учителям моложе меня я не за всеми советами могу пойти уже..... :Frown:

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот тут рассказывается, что в американском монастыре еду обеспечивают тайцы


Смотрел фотки открытия ретритного центра в Австралии от монастыря Аджана Брама - из мирянской поддержки тоже одни ланкийцы и тайцы. А белые - монахи. Даже как-то "стыдно стало за держву" ;-S 

http://www.jhanagrove.org.au/photos/...-ceremony.html

Поэтому даже не в двойне, а в тройне горжусь нашим центром - который существует в столь сложных условиях на пожертвованиях русских, а не азиатов. И призываю всех русских буддистов поступать соответственно, а не приходить на всё готовенькое от азиатов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013), Ритл (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Убийство ЖС одно из 5 неблагих деяний если вы не знали,я к этому клоню.


Да-да, я понимаю к чему Вы клоните. Так он и живёт теперь, будучи опарышем. Убийств "ЖС" не совершает, чужие заслуги не оценивает. А что поделать?-- карма...

----------


## Ритл

Если посмотреть  расписание работы БЦ  в СанктПетербурге, то видно , какая большая работа ведется там и на безвозмездной основе. При  этом, тем,кто там работает, приходится здесь что-то доказывать и объяснять.
   Не будем забывать, кому мы обязаны также возможностью общаться здесь совершенно бесплатно. Кто создал, организовал и поддерживает порядок здесь, на форуме. Здесь ищущие могут найти все, самые квалифицированные пояснения. 
 Кроме того и поддержку, кому потребуется.

----------

Bob (31.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Аурум (31.01.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Буль (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (31.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.06.2013), Михаил Угамов (31.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013), Чиффа (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И вот, к сожалению, ко многим учителям моложе меня я не за всеми советами могу пойти уже.....


А как же Янгдзи? Вот перерожденец моего Ринпоче придёт когда, например..... Понятно, он маленький будет по возрасту, но мне сейчас просто не к кому....

----------


## Eugeny

> Да-да, я понимаю к чему Вы клоните. Так он и живёт теперь, будучи опарышем. Убийств "ЖС" не совершает, чужие заслуги не оценивает. А что поделать?-- карма...


Перерождению опарышем способствует убийство ЖС(в лучшем случае )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А как же Янгдзи? Вот перерожденец моего Ринпоче придёт когда, например..... Понятно, он маленький будет по возрасту, но мне сейчас просто не к кому....


 Нико, к сожалению, он не сможет накопить достаточный жизненный опыт до моей смерти. А также "вспомнить" прошлые навыки так быстро. Я слышала советы молодых учителей - в чем-то они грамотные, но в чем-то им сложно понять пока - о чем я спрашиваю.....не сомневаюсь, что для другого поколения они будут полезны. Наших Учителей - которые ушли - уже не может заменить в этой жизни никто, думаю. 

Я сейчас езжу к старым ламам за советом. Но сейчас у меня есть гораздо меньше вопросов - что мне делать, а также я не смогу поговорить напрямую с Учителем на некоторые темы, а через переводчика - не хочу. Так что большинство ответов мне приходится сейчас самой искать в текстах....

----------

Нико (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

> Вот тут рассказывается, что в американском монастыре еду обеспечивают тайцы





> Смотрел фотки открытия ретритного центра в Австралии от монастыря Аджана Брама - из мирянской поддержки тоже одни ланкийцы и тайцы.


Когда я ожидал обратный рейс в аэропорту Бангкока, заметил монаха у своего гейта. Позже на пересадке в Стамбуле мы познакомились и пообщались. Он таец, летел в Барселону. У них там Ват и он уже много лет летает туда где то на пол года. 
С его слов в городе живёт около 1000 тайцев. На вопрос много ли испанцев ходит в Ват - он ответил что очень мало. 
Как я понял там тоже всё на тайцах держится. И если бы не эта волна иммиграции Азиатов на Запад в поисках лучшей жизни - не было бы там столько монастырей и храмов. Было бы как у нас. 
А прошло уже более полу века как они стали переезжать туда.

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (03.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А прошло уже более полу века как они стали переезжать туда.


К нам, увы, вообще не едут. Видимо Россия для азиатов - это ахтунгъ. Так что, походу, придётся рассчитывать тока на свои силы. Хотя, конечно, я был бы очень рад, если бы путь не 1000, а хотя бы 5-10 "набожных" тайцев проживало бы в Спб -( Уже даже такое их количество значительно подсобило бы. Так ведь даже и такого количества нету, и, наверное, не будет.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

Их можно понять. Они едут туда потому что там намного выше уровень жизни (цены ниже, зарплаты выше, кредиты доступнее, свобода, стабильность, гарантии и т.д.). Ну и конечно там теплее. 
А у нас ничего из выше перечисленного нет и скорее всего в ближайшие годы (а то и десятилетия) не будет. 
К слову - на мой взгляд нас даже Таиланд уже обгоняет во всю (по части выше приведённых пунктов).

P.S. И даже погода и температура не так важна, ведь в той же Норвегии есть монастырь(и?) (Тхеравадинские точно), впрочем их тоже поддерживают азиаты.

----------

Zom (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Измерения *чего*? Духовного опыта? Так он, боюсь, сроком затвора напрямую не измеряется.
> Кроме того не во всех традициях есть трёхлетние затворы.


Не во всех случаях, конечно, но стаж и медитативный опыт имеют прямую связь. У мирян же нет возможности по 6 месяцев в году сидеть в ретрите. И именно такой опыт интересен в первую очередь. А кому нужна житейская мудрость и социальная помощь, тому эффективнее к христианам обращаться, у них существует уже отлаженная система.

----------

Вова Л. (01.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> если у монаха нет опыта семейной жизни и работы до принятия монашества, то как он может "работать с мирянами", если не в курсе их ситуации и не понимает что к чему. Он их по книжке учить будет?


 У него есть опыт вообще социальной жизни с мирянами - покольку он вырос в семье мирянина и эта семья у него останется на всю жизнь. Обычно монахи многое видят и знают про мирян, а те монахи, к которым миряне ходят за советом - вообще кладезь разных людских тайн и опытов, потому что люди им открываются иногда в самом сокровенном - в надежде получить помощь. А также монастырь - такое же место с развитыми социальными отношениями, и с жизнью мирян они сталкиваются напрямую и там. Сами отношения между монахами, их учителями и прочее - ничем не отличаются своими целями и задачами от отношений людей в миру. И даже аспект отношений с женщинами для монаха вполне нагляден, хоть сам он и соблюдает целибат.

А если монах пользуется уважением и доверием в силу своего умения давать полезные советы, добрым сердцем и умением настоять на полезном и нравственно корректном, то его еще и СЛУШАЮТ и стараются применить советы. Монахи мирят людей и стимулируют их на благое, согласно Дхарме. И в какой-то мере постоянно осуществляют психологическую помощь. А миряне, зная о том, что у монаха есть собственные поведенческие ограничения - более открыты с ним. А также могут искренне раскаяться перед кем-то и получить ободрение и бесстрашие поступать правильно.

И в отличие от мирян, которые получают опыт через бесчисленные пробы и ошибки - бездумно, вовлеченные в эмоции, без умения обуздывать свой ум, монах все это так или иначе развивал целенаправленно, знает коренные тексты и бесчисленные примеры из сутр, размышлял над этим и видит ситуацию порой гораздо лучше. 

Не говоря уж о том,что, например мне говорили, что в Гоманге с некоторого времени есть и европейские предметы обучения, в том числе - математика, и что миряне-учителя удивляются способности монахов мыслить логически и их быстрой способности схватывать математику. Потому как многие монашеские дисциплины - заучивание текстов наизусть, логика и дебаты, умение концентрироваться на объекте и развитое терпение и самодисциплина, - крайне развивают способность анализировать различные ситуации и видеть их слабые и сильные черты, - мирян этому вряд ли учат. Да и времени на это у них, как правило, почти нет.

Тоесть, я бы сказала, что это совместная с мирянами практика Дхармы. Потому как тексты можно сколько угодно читать, но умения оттачиваются на живых людях.

----------

Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Думаю, в монашестве даже не самое главное - опыт в том или в этом... Дело в том, что у монаха (в идеале) во внешнем мире нет ничего "своего" (правда, "свое" у него может быть во внутреннем мире, - и основная проблема - это избавиться от "внутреннего своего"). 

Скажем, у мирянина есть жена, любовница, 10 тыс. долларов, квартира, машина. Может ли он совершенно не считать их своими? Если может, то это - великий практик  :Smilie: .

А успех медитации определяется не многолетними сидениями, а именно отсутствием (или минимизацией присутствия) "мое" в глубоких слоях сознания.

----------

Ритл (01.02.2013), Федор Ф (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Их можно понять. Они едут туда потому что там намного выше уровень жизни (цены ниже, зарплаты выше, кредиты доступнее, свобода, стабильность, гарантии и т.д.). Ну и конечно там теплее. 
> А у нас ничего из выше перечисленного нет и скорее всего в ближайшие годы (а то и десятилетия) не будет. 
> К слову - на мой взгляд нас даже Таиланд уже обгоняет во всю (по части выше приведённых пунктов).
> 
> P.S. И даже погода и температура не так важна, ведь в той же Норвегии есть монастырь(и?) (Тхеравадинские точно), впрочем их тоже поддерживают азиаты.


Ну, да. В Таиланд русские сами едут. Десятки тысяч уже. Православные храмы там строят) http://www.nr2.ru/thai/421678.html Если не фейк. Интересно, там тоже жалуются, что тайцы не поддерживают? Или уже поддерживают?

----------

Аурум (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, к сожалению, он не сможет накопить достаточный жизненный опыт до моей смерти. А также "вспомнить" прошлые навыки так быстро. Я слышала советы молодых учителей - в чем-то они грамотные, но в чем-то им сложно понять пока - о чем я спрашиваю.....не сомневаюсь, что для другого поколения они будут полезны. Наших Учителей - которые ушли - уже не может заменить в этой жизни никто, думаю. 
> 
> Я сейчас езжу к старым ламам за советом. Но сейчас у меня есть гораздо меньше вопросов - что мне делать, а также я не смогу поговорить напрямую с Учителем на некоторые темы, а через переводчика - не хочу. Так что большинство ответов мне приходится сейчас самой искать в текстах....


Во-во, некоторые вопросы Ламам настолько могут быть интимными, что не хочется третьих лиц. Мне удавалось с Ринпоче говорить напрямую, при том, что я тогда не знала тибетского языка, а Он не знал английского. Это была телепатия какая-то. Правда, со временем Он перестал слышать, и тогда уже другого выхода особо не было.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Думаю, в монашестве даже не самое главное - опыт в том или в этом... Дело в том, что у монаха (в идеале) во внешнем мире нет ничего "своего" (правда, "свое" у него может быть во внутреннем мире, - и основная проблема - это избавиться от "внутреннего своего"). 
> 
> Скажем, у мирянина есть жена, любовница, 10 тыс. долларов, квартира, машина. Может ли он совершенно не считать их своими? Если может, то это - великий практик .
> 
> А успех медитации определяется не многолетними сидениями, а именно отсутствием (или минимизацией присутствия) "мое" в глубоких слоях сознания.


Нет, понятия " мое" нет, разве что только у Татхагаты :Smilie:  Весь вопрос и у монаха, и у мирянина - насколько есть привязанность к этому " мое". Монах точно также может увлечься желанием что-то иметь и совершить падение. Успех медитации определяется через понимание того, что никакое " мое" и привязанность к нему не приводят к счастью, а только лишь к страданию. И в этом нет никакого различия между существами.

Единственное, монах постоянно и осознанно прорабатывает эту привязанность - в силу обетов. Мирянин может этим заниматься по возможности и желанию. У него основные обеты - это не причинять вред себе и другим существам.

----------

Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Каждый год к нам в Дальма-су приезжают монахи традиции Тхаравада. И Нероля всегда делает подношения. Не деньгами, так едой. Я  и наша группа благодарна  ей за помощь. Интересно, но нам по-немногу помогают и христиане, и миряне других традиций. Очень трогательно. 
> 
> Я думаю, в подношении самое главное - искренность и сердечность, а не сколько заслуг мы заработаем.
> 
>  Иногда я плачу, когда делаю подношение монахам. Я белугой рыдала,  не стесняясь слез, когда кормила Аджана Сумедо.  Это слезы не грусти, но очищения.


В Шри Ланке в деревнях даже мусульмане кормят монахов. А уж буддисты- так только приди, они будут биться за право положить еду в чашу монаха. Поэтому, конечно, жить в буддийской стране это единственный вариант пока, будучи в монашестве.

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Нет, вы неправильно поняли, что я сказал, извратив сам смысл. Надо будет перевести ту сутту, где Будда порицает мирянина за то, что тот не помогает обычным монахам, а выискивает только архатов. Вот и вы так делаете - делите изначально на "Гуру" и никчёмных монахов. И помогаете, естественно, только первым. Хотя по факту даже ничего не знаете о нём (выбранном Гуру), кроме того, что он долго монах и умеет красиво говорить.
> 
> ЗЫ: Поэтому, кстати, Будда и запретил монахам говорить о своих достижениях мирянам. Чтоб те не делили на "Этот монах хороший, а этот плохой. Будем помогать только первому, естественно". Поэтому есть чему у западных буддистов-мирян поучиться у азиатских - когда те дают дану не личности, а "монашеской одежде".


Сам факт того, что человек постригается в монахи и его кормят - это заслуга исключительно Будды. Из- за Татхагаты 2600 лет продолжается эта прекрасная традиция, и во имя него и Истины, им провозглашенной, монахам оказывается почтение и предоставлены возможности жить, не работая в миру. То есть это не принадлежит к личности, но принадлежит Истине.
Другое дело, что все мы - просто люди со своими симпатиями и антипатиями. Я вот Лену прекрасно понимаю, когда они пишет про слезы при Дане своему Учителю. Для меня сделать что- то для своего Учителя это великое благо, правда, он на таком уровне, что ему сотни людей круглосуточно готовы помочь. Тем не менее, чисто по- человечески "свой" учитель это свой учитель...

----------


## Жека

> К лаю собак привыкла давно.
> Окажитесь на моём месте -- женщины-телохранителя тибетских монахов посреди толпы имбецилов -- и тогда посмотрим, что скажете.


Я однажды тибетского монаха вечером провожала домой, ему часто угрожали нацики, пытались избить. Это ужасно, на самом деле. А тут говорят, нам монахи нужны, а я вот думаю, что монахам безопаснее жить не в России в отсутствии поддержки и понимания, а в стране, где это все сформировано. И приезжать на ретриты в Россию. 
Чтобы у нас укрепить буддизм, нужно политическое лобби. А его нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Не во всех случаях, конечно, но стаж и медитативный опыт имеют прямую связь.


Вообще Будда критерием выдвигал количество времени, проведённого в монашестве. Не медитативный стаж, замечу, а стаж упасампады.



> У мирян же нет возможности по 6 месяцев в году сидеть в ретрите. И именно такой опыт интересен в первую очередь.


И что в нём для мирян интересного?



> А кому нужна житейская мудрость и социальная помощь, тому эффективнее к христианам обращаться, у них существует уже отлаженная система.


Странный подход. Т.е. всем, например, тайцам или сингалам, или камбоджийцам, которые веками ходили в свои храмы за советами и помощью, нужно теперь обращаться в христианские церкви?

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Ритл (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, да. В Таиланд русские сами едут. Десятки тысяч уже. Православные храмы там строят) http://www.nr2.ru/thai/421678.html Если не фейк. Интересно, там тоже жалуются, что тайцы не поддерживают? Или уже поддерживают?


Четверть населения сделать православными?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Куда им. Это ни католики ни протестанты, умеющие миссионерствовать, сделать не смогли. Куда уж тут православным.  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Идеальный монах - тот, кто и отмедитировал свое, и житейскую мудрость имеет.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вообще Будда критерием выдвигал количество времени, проведённого в монашестве. Не медитативный стаж, замечу, а стаж упасампады.


При этом надо учесть, что для монаха есть обязательный период - васса, три месяца сезона дождей, когда он должен находиться в монастыре, отчасти это и есть ретрит (формально - период изготовления одежды). Соответственно чем больше монашеский стаж тем больше и медитативный.

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> При этом надо учесть, что для монаха есть обязательный период - васса, три месяца сезона дождей, когда он должен находиться в монастыре, отчасти это и есть ретрит (формально - период изготовление одежды). Соответственно чем больше монашеский стаж тем больше и медитативный.


Есть правило, что на время Вассы монах должен жить в одном месте, не более того.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Идеальный монах - тот, кто и отмедитировал свое, и житейскую мудрость имеет.

----------


## Raudex

> Это не только в этот раз - в нашей общине это положение дел является (было) системой. 
> Мне это не нравится и пока монахов не было, мы организовывали чтение лекций по распечаткам перед медитацией и после обеда. Чтобы хоть что-то узнать о Дхамме.
> При монахах мы никаких лекций не читаем, потому что читать их - долг монахов.
> 
> А так я знаю, что вы у себя в СПб читаете лекции, что очень похвально.


Вот это одна из проблем, ты видел наши встречи как русифицированные сингальские ритриты, а я хотел привить тайский подход. Кому нужны проповеди? Тем кто и так хорошо умеет читать? Это мы знаем, когда приходит 3 человека которым нечему друг друга учить - какой смысл в лекциях? Когда приходили новые люди, как ты помнишь, всегда находилось что сказать, все с радостью отвечали на вопросы.
Более того по тайскому порядку - я не имею права проповедовать, у меня нет соответствующего образования, а свою деятельность на данном этапе я видел как и большинство тайских монахов - быть полем для заслуг. К сожалению это мало кому оказалось нужно, мне упорно навязывали обязанность пастыря. К сожалению получить образования до нужного уровня я не смог - хотя были такие планы, а со временем пропало желание вести встречи, напрочь отшибло.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Идеальный монах - тот, кто и отмедитировал свое, и житейскую мудрость имеет.


Мы судим по результату - старый ачан угомонился и медит в лесу. А на самом деле практика она разнообразна, в разные этапы это разная деятельность, причём кризисы неминуемы. Многие известные монахи в молодости много учились и делали карьеру, соответственно мало медили и много нарушали. У некоторые это приходит к зрелым годам. К счасть в Азии ниому не приходит в голову разделять практику на правильную и неправильную. Все понимают что главное это продержаться в сане. А плоды так или иначе созреют.
Также отмечу что никто не знает чем там бхиккху на самом деле занимается в кути, может ужинает ежедневно или что похуже. Мы судим его когадл он при параде красиво сидит и складно вещает, но на деле всё это может быть просто профессионализмом. Потому лучше не судить монахов вообще, оставить его проступки на его совести.

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013), Ритл (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Есть правило, что на время Вассы монах должен жить в одном месте, не более того.


Формально да, но во времена Будды Шакьямуни не было и монастырей в современном понимании. Собственно, где массово и уединенно могли жить монахи в современном переложении? В монастыре, либо в уединенном ретрите.

Вот, что сообщает по этом поводу accesstoinsight.org:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...206.html#rains
This is a period of three months when bhikkhus must reside in one place and cannot wander, though they may undertake all their usual duties provided that they _do not take them away from their monasteries overnight_. 
...
From the beginning this was a time when a bhikkhu could live near a teacher, a senior bhikkhu who had specialized in meditation, in the Discipline, or in the Discourses.

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> При этом надо учесть, что для монаха есть обязательный период - васса, три месяца сезона дождей, когда он должен находиться в монастыре, отчасти это и есть ретрит (формально - период изготовления одежды). Соответственно чем больше монашеский стаж тем больше и медитативный.


Я уже писал - нет в Винае обязанности медить. Азиаты медят когда созревает такое желание, когад накопяться в нужном объёме заслуги. Нахождение в вате на Вассу - также не столь важный аспект, хоть его в Азии преподносят как нечто серьёзное, по Винае за срыв Вассы - дуката, самый мелкий признательный проступок.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Виная она ведь в общем о том, что _не нужно делать_. А сутры, наставления Будды, говорят о том, _что нужно_. И он в них говорил - медить  :Smilie: .

----------

AndyZ (01.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013), Юй Кан (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я уже писал - нет в Винае обязанности медить. Азиаты медят когда созревает такое желание, когад накопяться в нужном объёме заслуги. Нахождение в вате на Вассу - также не столь важный аспект, хоть его в Азии преподносят как нечто серьёзное, по Винае за срыв Вассы - дуката, самый мелкий признательный проступок.


Простите, конечно, но то, что Вы сейчас сказали это для меня нонсенс. Цель пострига - Ниббана. Как ее без практики обрести?
" Монахи, вот пустые кути, вот корни деревьев. Медитируйте, монахи, не будьте беспечны". Будда
То, что Виная не требует медитировать ну это же... Это свод правил поведения, существующий на благо внутри общины. А сама община существует ради достижения цели святой жизни- арахатства.

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Виная она ведь в общем о том, что _не нужно делать_. А сутры, наставления Будды, говорят о том, _что нужно_. И он в них говорил - медить .


Так скажем - Виная она про то как быть _хорошим монахом_, там тоде много чего описано что _нужно_ делать. А медитация это опция. Мы как то уже обсуждали эту тему, щас не хочу к ней возвращаться.
В контекте разговора нам важно понять именно кто есть хороший монах.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Простите, конечно, но то, что Вы сейчас сказали это для меня нонсенс. Цель пострига - Ниббана. Как ее без практики обрести?


Конечно цель Ниббана, но в течении жизни градус мотивации постоянно меняется, это же не значит что всем монахам сразу надо расстригаться чуть загрустив.


> " Монахи, вот пустые кути, вот корни деревьев. Медитируйте, монахи, не будьте беспечны". Будда
> То, что Виная не требует медитировать ну это же... Это свод правил поведения, существующий на благо внутри общины. А сама община существует ради достижения цели святой жизни- арахатства.


Это я так понял цитата из сутт (и неплохо бы посмотреть оригинал, сомневаюсь что правильный перевод), мы про Винаю говорим.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Не только хороший, но и правильный, тот кто в итоге, так скажем, будет востребован обществом как наставник, как указатель и показатель истины.

----------


## Raudex

> Не только хороший, но и правильный, тот кто в итоге, так скажем, будет востребован обществом как наставник, как указатель и показатель истины.


Вы понимаете - отличным наставником вполне может быть отвратительный в плане Винаи монах (нужны примеры?). А также может строгий лесной оказаться никаким учителем.
Виная - то за что бхиккху несёт личную ответственность. Это его обязанность. А сутты - это его права.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Четверть населения сделать православными?   
> Куда им. Это ни католики ни протестанты, умеющие миссионерствовать, сделать не смогли. Куда уж тут православным.


По-тихоньку, по-маленьку, с божьей помощью)

----------


## Zom

Боюсь у многих путаница возникает, когда говорят слова "медитация" и "практика". Некто под ними понимает весь Путь, а кто-то тока его 8-ой фактор ))
Если речь идёт только о восьмом факторе - то, очевидно, можно прекрасно, усердно, успешно и интенсивно практиковать - но при этом, как выясняется, "не медитировать" -) А если под медитацией понимается вся осуществляемая практика Пути (или большая его часть) - то, очевидно, даже без сидения в ретритах человек постоянно занимается медитацией. 

Для справки напомню также, что путь практики - последовательный. Будда никогда не говорил новичкам-монахам (а уж тем более мирянам) - "Вон там - подножья деревьев, пещеры и пустые жилища, идите и отсиживайте ретриты". А говорил совершенно иначе - вначале получите вменяемое теоретическое знание Дхаммы (исправьте и утвердите Правильные Воззрения), затем практикуйте нравственное поведение (вкупе с щедростью). Затем научитесь отречению (умеренность в еде, сдержанность себя от чувственных удовольствий, охрана дверей чувств). И уже только после полного и успешного освоения всего этого перечисленного - идите пробуйте отсиживать ретриты. 

Но кто нынче слушает Будду? .) Ну его - лучше вперёд на амбразуру с подушкой для медитации! (а потом плачутся, что ничё не получается - а у кого и хуже - крыша съезжает)).

ЗЫ: Есть сутта, где монах желает пойти затворничать, а Будда ему говорит - ты не готов. Иди назад и общайся в компании монахов.

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Вятко (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Дубинин (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Ритл (01.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Формально да, но во времена Будды Шакьямуни не было и монастырей в современном понимании.


Были. И Джетавана и Велувана, например.



> Собственно, где массово и уединенно могли жить монахи в современном переложении? В монастыре, либо в уединенном ретрите.


Иногда их миряне приглашали к себе. Например в амбар.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Будда никогда не говорил новичкам-монахам (а уж тем более мирянам) - "Вон там - подножья деревьев, пещеры и пустые жилища, идите и отсиживайте ретриты".


К примеру, в АН 5.176 Будда побуждает большую группу мирян не довольствоваться лишь поддержкой монахов, а "периодически входить и оставаться в уединении и восторге", что явно означает периоды серьезной медитационной практики.




> ЗЫ: Есть сутта, где монах желает пойти затворничать, а Будда ему говорит - ты не готов. Иди назад и общайся в компании монахов.


Так здесь же дело не в том, что медитировать рано, а что начинающий монах должен жить с другими монахами.

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> К примеру, в АН 5.176 Будда побуждает большую группу мирян не довольствоваться лишь поддержкой монахов, а "периодически входить и оставаться в уединении и восторге", что явно означает периоды серьезной медитационной практики.


Да, одно из редчайших наставлений для мирян, к слову. И, к тому же, нигде не сказано об уровне этих мирян. Скорей всего эти были готовы - пройдя и развив до должного уровня все остальные факторы Пути (включая практику длительного воздержания от чувственности)




> Так здесь же дело не в том, что медитировать рано, а что начинающий монах должен жить с другими монахами.


Нет - там именно дело в том, что медитировать ему было рано.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Скорей всего эти были готовы - пройдя и развив до должного уровня все остальные факторы Пути (включая практику длительного воздержания от чувственности)


Это ваше предположение основанное на вашем личных мнения. Сказано, что мирян там было полтысячи. 





> Нет - там именно дело в том, что медитировать ему было рано.


Ссылку помните?

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это ваше предположение основанное на вашем личных мнения. Сказано, что мирян там было полтысячи.


И что? Есть сутты, где сказано о тысячах сотапанн, сакадагаминов и анагаминов среди тогдашних мирян. Для них, очевидно, и давались подобные наставления. А остальным, также очевидно, надо было вначале попрактиковать предварительные этапы. К тому же, в наставлении также не сказано, насколько часто и насколько долго медить. Может пару часов на упосатху раз в дне недели. Почему бы и нет? В любом случае, важность последовательного развития этапов Пути это наставление никак не может отменять. А интенсивная медитация - этап заключительный.




> Ссылку помните?


Есть на паликанон аннотация - http://palikanon.com/english/pali_names/u/upaali_s.htm

3. Upāli Sutta. - Upāli (1) visits the Buddha and expresses a desire to retire to the solitude of the forest. Such a step is not desirable for those who have not attained to tranquillity of mind, says the Buddha, and explains his meaning by various similes. A full-grown elephant could disport himself in a deep lake according to his fancy, not so a hare or a cat. The sutta goes on to describe how, as a result of the arising of a Tathāgata in the world, a householder would listen to the Dhamma, renounce the world, give up all evil practices and gradually attain to full development of the four jhānas. Upāli is advised to live among the monks and not go into the forest. A.v.201ff.

Переведу (приблизительно): Упали навещает Будду и выражает желание уйти затворничать в лес. Такой шаг нежелателен, как говорит Будда, для тех, кто не обрёл спокойствия ума, и поясняет суть разными примерами. Взрослый слон может резвиться в глубоком озере как хочет, но никак не заяц или кошка. Сутта далее описывает, как, в следствие появления в мире Татхагаты, домохозяин слушает Дхамму, затем оставляет мирскую жизнь, затем отбрасывает все порочные практики и постепенно обретает полное развитие четырёх джхан. Упали даётся совет жить среди монахов и не ходить в лес.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Вятко (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Не медитативный стаж, замечу, а стаж упасампады.


Т.е. вообще можно ничего не делать, а стаж идет? Круто.




> И что в нём для мирян интересного?


Вы серьезно это спрашиваете? 

Можно, конечно, ограничить деятельность мирян исключительно рамками даны, может это даже не плохо. Но это у нас не нужно никому, на это нет спроса, и работать это не будет.

----------

Averin (01.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. вообще можно ничего не делать, а стаж идет? Круто.


Вопросы к Будде. Он ввёл такое правило.



> Вы серьезно это спрашиваете?


Более чем.



> Можно, конечно, ограничить деятельность мирян исключительно рамками даны, может это даже не плохо. Но это у нас не нужно никому, на это нет спроса, и работать это не будет.


Проблема в том, что у нас и медитация голая работать не будет. И если дана хотя бы худо-бедно позволяет буддизму развиваться в правильном направлении, то голая медитация не даст фактически ничего.

Если по правильному, то начинать надо не с медитации, а с развития правильных взглядов, щедрости и нравственности. И именно про эти пункты у нас забывают. Точнее не хотят видеть.

Вот, например, ваша община почему в Дацане и вихаре практикует, а не своё собственное помещение снимает?

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вопросы к Будде. Он ввёл такое правило.


Хотелось бы видеть точную формулировку этого правила.




> И если дана хотя бы худо-бедно позволяет буддизму развиваться в правильном направлении.


Она позволяет жить монахам, но если те могут ничего не делать, то и никакого развития не будет.




> Вот, например, ваша община почему в Дацане и вихаре практикует, а не своё собственное помещение снимает?


Это хорошие места для практики. И к тому же мы снимаем.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы видеть точную формулировку этого правила.


Зачем? Чтобы продолжать спорить со мной?
Читайте джатаку о друзьях-животных. Там всё сказано.



> Она позволяет жить монахам, но если те могут ничего не делать, то и никакого развития не будет.


Мы ранее уже обсуждали, что монахи много что делают в азиатских странах. Часто они просто нарасхват.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ещё по сабжу вспомнил превосходную сутту, которую всем буддистам нужно заучить наизусть. Чтобы не брались вначале за то, за что следует браться в конце. Или, скажем, не ставили телегу впереди лошади.

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/mn/mn107.htm

В этой сутте чётко показано, что монах-новичок вначале должен тренировать себя в том, чтобы жить в соответствии с Патимоккхой. При этом медитировать ему ещё РАНО. И в промежутке между жизнью в соответствии с Патимоккхой и медитацией - ещё много всего разного, чего нужно достичь.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Вятко (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Боюсь у многих путаница возникает, когда говорят слова "медитация" и "практика". Некто под ними понимает весь Путь, а кто-то тока его 8-ой фактор ))
> Если речь идёт только о восьмом факторе - то, очевидно, можно прекрасно, усердно, успешно и интенсивно практиковать - но при этом, как выясняется, "не медитировать" -) А если под медитацией понимается вся осуществляемая практика Пути (или большая его часть) - то, очевидно, даже без сидения в ретритах человек постоянно занимается медитацией. 
> 
> Для справки напомню также, что путь практики - последовательный. Будда никогда не говорил новичкам-монахам (а уж тем более мирянам) - "Вон там - подножья деревьев, пещеры и пустые жилища, идите и отсиживайте ретриты". А говорил совершенно иначе - вначале получите вменяемое теоретическое знание Дхаммы (исправьте и утвердите Правильные Воззрения), затем практикуйте нравственное поведение (вкупе с щедростью). Затем научитесь отречению (умеренность в еде, сдержанность себя от чувственных удовольствий, охрана дверей чувств). И уже только после полного и успешного освоения всего этого перечисленного - идите пробуйте отсиживать ретриты. 
> 
> Но кто нынче слушает Будду? .) Ну его - лучше вперёд на амбразуру с подушкой для медитации! (а потом плачутся, что ничё не получается - а у кого и хуже - крыша съезжает)).
> 
> ЗЫ: Есть сутта, где монах желает пойти затворничать, а Будда ему говорит - ты не готов. Иди назад и общайся в компании монахов.


Это да, но без формальной сидячей практики все равно не обойтись.

----------


## Zom

Не знаю. Будда, очевидно, говорит о том, что можно обойтись.

ЗЫ: В прошлую субботу к нам в центр пришла пара, и девушка сказала - я сажусь медитировать и даже минуты не могу высидеть, как начинается дикое раздражение. Было бы забавно, если бы я ей сказал - "Милочка, вам нужно 10-дневный ретритик отсидеть"... )))

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не знаю. Будда, очевидно, говорит о том, что можно обойтись.


Например?

----------


## Zom

> Например?


Ну так прочитайте внимательно - http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/mn/mn107.htm

----------


## Ануруддха

Запретить надо медитировать, от этого нирвана иногда случается  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (01.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Угу, у одного бывшего юзера этого самого форума, который перемедитировал до паранойи, уже случилась )

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Угу, у одного бывшего юзера этого самого форума, который перемедитировал до паранойи, уже случилась )


Ну так Срединный Путь

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Т.е. вообще можно ничего не делать, а стаж идет? Круто.


А чо вас забавляет, сидеть и соблюдать Винаю, это не кое что даже, это много, и очень не просто, даже элементарно научиться не вовлекаясь в просцесс и не пыятаясь себя развлечь - просто ничего не делать, ограничивая себя во многом...

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Мы ранее уже обсуждали, что монахи много что делают в азиатских странах. Часто они просто нарасхват.


Нормальный постоянно постриженный монах всегда в делах, спрос очень велик, настолько что даже временным монахам, которые ничерта не знаю и не умеют - приходиться вовлекаться по полной.

----------

Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Это да, но без формальной сидячей практики все равно не обойтись.


а кто спорит, вот только начинать надо точно не с неё, до неё надо реально созреть, в Азии это все понимают прекрасно.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Зачем? Чтобы продолжать спорить со мной?


Нет, конечно. Но хотелось бы убедиться, что Будда давал возможность монахам просто время проводить в ничегонеделании.  




> Мы ранее уже обсуждали, что монахи много что делают в азиатских странах. Часто они просто нарасхват.


Здесь же говорим не про Азию, а про наши реалии. Монах просто соблюдающий винаю здесь не востребован.

----------

Vladiimir (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А чо вас забавляет, сидеть и соблюдать Винаю, это не кое что даже, это много, и очень не просто, даже элементарно научиться не вовлекаясь в просцесс и не пыятаясь себя развлечь - просто ничего не делать, ограничивая себя во многом...


Вот все что вы перечислили можно назвать опытом, вполне духовным. Не знаю насколько он нужен мирянам, но он есть и о нем можно рассказывать заинтересованным людям.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Во-во, некоторые вопросы Ламам настолько могут быть интимными, что не хочется третьих лиц. Мне удавалось с Ринпоче говорить напрямую, при том, что я тогда не знала тибетского языка, а Он не знал английского. Это была телепатия какая-то. Правда, со временем Он перестал слышать, и тогда уже другого выхода особо не было.


  Если б ты знала, как мне не хватает придти к Учителю, "просканироваться" и встретить его проникающий взгляд.....полный мудрости. А насчет понимания без слов - да. И даже понимания на расстоянии.....

----------

Нико (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, конечно. Но хотелось бы убедиться, что Будда давал возможность монахам просто время проводить в ничегонеделании.


Речь шла не про ничегонеделание. Это уже вы добавили. Речь шла про то, как оцениваются монахи в Сангхе. И разу уж вы не верите монаху на слово, приведу цитатц из соответствующей джатаки:



> Учитель выбранил приверженцев шести и, желая наставить монахов в Дхамме, обратился ко всем с вопросом: «Кто, по-вашему, братия, заслуживает лучшего помещения, лучшего питья и лучшей еды?»
> Некоторые монахи отвечали: «Тот, кто рожден кшатрием, но принял монашество». Другие возражали: «Нет, тот, кто родился брахманом или мирянином, но принял монашество». Иные бхиккху рассуждали: «Тот, кто сведущ в Уставе, кто способен наставить в Дхамме, кто причастился к первой, второй, третьей или четвертой высшей мудрости». Третьи говорили: «Вступивший в Поток или тот, кто возродится лишь однажды; либо тот, кто вовсе не возродится: Арахат, овладевший тремя ступенями познания; причастившийся шести откровениям». И вот, когда каждый из присутствовавших высказался о том, у кого первое право на помещение, еду и питье и почему, Учитель молвил: «Нет, братия, вы не правы: мое учение отнюдь не ставит условием, что первым должен получить помещение, еду и питье тот, кто родился кшатрием, а потом принял монашество; не важно и то, что принял монашество тот, кто рожден брахманом или мирянином; *не имеет первого права и тот монах, который следует Уставу, или начитан в сутрах, либо постиг высшие установления веры; не возвеличивает и достижение любой из ступеней мудрости или обретение Плода от вступления в Поток, арахатства и тому подобного.* Нет, бхиккху: *по моему учению, нужно вставать перед старшим, обращаться к нему почтительно и любезно, кланяться и оказывать всякие иные знаки уважения, старшему полагается лучшее место, лучшее питье и лучшая еда. Вот единственное мерило, монахи, и посему кто старше – тот и достойнее*. Среди нас, бхиккху, находится мой старший ученик Сарипутта: вслед за мной и он вращал колесо Дхаммы и поэтому, без сомнения, заслуживает такой же кельи, какую отвели мне, но Сарипутте вчера вовсе не досталось места, и он вынужден был провести всю ночь под деревом. Если вы, бхиккху, уже и сейчас выказываете такую непочтительность к старшим, на что только вы не решитесь по прошествии некоторого времени?





> Здесь же говорим не про Азию, а про наши реалии. Монах просто соблюдающий винаю здесь не востребован.


В Азии монах потому и востребован, что в обществе есть правильное отношение к Дхамме. А у нас нужно не монахов мирянами-инструкторами заменять, а правильное отношение к Дхамме взращивать.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Евгений Ж (13.07.2014), Карло (04.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Raudex, вы планируете написать повесть или книгу о своем монашеском опыте?




> Нормальный постоянно постриженный монах всегда в делах, спрос очень велик, настолько что даже временным монахам, которые ничерта не знаю и не умеют - приходиться вовлекаться по полной.

----------

AndyZ (01.02.2013), Eugeny (02.02.2013), Styeba (05.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Митяй (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Нет - там именно дело в том, что медитировать ему было рано.


Вот это сутта http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...livaggo-e.html (Upalisutta)

Монах Упали в ней говорит о своем желании жить в лесу (без упоминания медитации). Будда отвечает, что его монахи отправляются жить в лес только когда освоят медитацию (джаны), а до тех пор нужно жить в общине монахов.

----------

Поляков (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Raudex, вы планируете написать повесть или книгу о своем монашеском опыте?


 :Big Grin:  вы серьёзно?

----------


## Averin

Чтобы книга стала популярной нужен острый сюжет. Так что пусть лучше Wolf (Леонид Ш) напишет, у него много острых впечатлений осталось  :Cool:

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> вы серьёзно?


Хотя бы рассказ или что-то подобное. Я думаю многим было бы интересно да и полезно. Ведь это касается не только Вас лично, как показали темы связанные с Вашим уходом из монашества.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

Блог русского монаха в Таиланде, как раз пишет про свою жизнь http://denis-siritecho.livejournal.com/

----------

AndyZ (01.02.2013), Ittosai (01.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Митяй (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Блог русского монаха в Таиланде, как раз пишет про свою жизнь http://denis-siritecho.livejournal.com/


да Денис любит это) Только он давно уже мирянин, если что

----------

Averin (01.02.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Блог русского монаха в Таиланде, как раз пишет про свою жизнь http://denis-siritecho.livejournal.com/


Я немного не про это. Все-таки у Родекса был опыт монашества в России, со всеми трудностями и реалиями. Это, мне кажется, наиболее ценно. В Россию, как оказывается, нельзя взять и перенести азаитский опыт напрямую.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Хотя бы рассказ или что-то подобное. Я думаю многим было бы интересно да и полезно. Ведь это касается не только Вас лично, как показали темы связанные с Вашим уходом из монашества.


Желание то как то систематизировать опыт - есть, но неизбежно выльется всякое личное, а тут многовато недоброжелателей.

----------

Велеслав (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Желание то как то систематизировать опыт - есть, но неизбежно выльется всякое личное, а тут многовато недоброжелателей.


"Волков бояться — в лес не ходить"  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (01.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Речь шла не про ничегонеделание.


Наверно, важно все-таки ничегонеделание _внутреннее_. А внешнее в результате этого получится правильное, делай что-то или не делай...  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> "Волков бояться — в лес не ходить"


а я в лес и не планирую :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (01.02.2013), Pema Sonam (01.02.2013), Нико (01.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

да, я серьезно и только с наилучшими побуждениями! ваш опыт просто бесценен!!! вы можете написать то, что сами посчитаете нужным, и даже если кто-то недолюбливает вас это проблемы того человека. БОЛЬШИНСТВО же ценит вас и ВАШ опыт! И даже если вы расстриглись - вы все равно остаетесь важным человеком для нас!




> вы серьёзно?

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вообще-то замена монахов на инструкторов-мирян вполне логична в рамках более широкой замены Дхармы на систему психотерапии, использующей некоторые элементы первой (я не сторонник, если что).

----------

Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще-то замена монахов на инструкторов-мирян вполне логична в рамках более широкой замены Дхармы на систему психотерапии, использующей некоторые элементы первой (я не сторонник, если что).


Да. Это вполне логично.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чтобы книга стала популярной нужен острый сюжет. Так что пусть лучше Wolf (Леонид Ш) напишет, у него много острых впечатлений осталось


Кстати, как он? Меня он заблокировал, но все-таки хочется узнать. как у него дела. Вернулся?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вообще-то замена монахов на инструкторов-мирян вполне логична в рамках более широкой замены Дхармы на систему психотерапии, использующей некоторые элементы первой (я не сторонник, если что).


Странно, а кто предлагал заменять монахов инструкторами-мирянами? Речь идет о том, что если у монаха нет достаточной квалификации для передачи Дхармы (т.е. медитативного опыта и/или образования), то не удивительно, что народ не особо рвется присоединится к группе слепых, ведомых слепым и предпочитает послушать учение мирянина, который медитативынй опыт имеет и получил соответствующее образование. Если у монаха квалификация есть, либо если народ видит его стремление ее достичь - тогда другое дело, тогда будет поддержка. Но если человек чуть ли не в заслугу себе ставит то, что он не особо тратит время на сидячую практику, то стоит ли удивляться, что народ не особо понимает, зачем его поддерживать.

----------

Ho Shim (02.02.2013), Vladiimir (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Поляков (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, как он? Меня он заблокировал, но все-таки хочется узнать. как у него дела. Вернулся?


До апреля в Шри-Ланке. В Мальвесса вихара. Где и был.

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А у нас нужно не монахов мирянами-инструкторами заменять, а правильное отношение к Дхамме взращивать.


Никто и не заменяет, учителя-миряне занимают пустое пространство. Если бы монахи проявляли больше упорства, были более активны, преодолевали трудности и все такое, короче, действовали как подвижники прошлого, то в мирянах-учителях не было бы необходимости. Т.е. продвинутые в дхарме миряне все-равно остались бы, но были бы еще монахи. Вот тогда бы настала красота и гармония.

----------

Averin (01.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Я лично не против учителей мирян. Но надо смотреть, чему они учат и как. В США, например, по факту получается так, что из-за учительства учителей мирян Дхамма превратилась в (как выразился Дост. Бодхи) "учение как осознанно менять подгузники младенцу" )) И на этом, по сути, ВСЁ.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Поляков (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Но надо смотреть, чему они учат и как.


Конечно, надо смотреть чему учат. И мирян наверное более пристально стоит изучать, чем монахов, т.к.  возможностей косячить у них поболее будет и приватности побольше. Хотя и монахи встречаются очень неоднозначные.

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (03.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Никто и не заменяет, учителя-миряне занимают пустое пространство. Если бы монахи проявляли больше упорства, были более активны, преодолевали трудности и все такое, короче, действовали как подвижники прошлого, то в мирянах-учителях не было бы необходимости. Т.е. продвинутые в дхарме миряне все-равно остались бы, но были бы еще монахи. Вот тогда бы настала красота и гармония.


Ну вот опять монахи виноваты. Мало активности проявляют  :Smilie:  Так куда её проявлять, если тут многие говорят, что либо им монахи не нужны вовсе, а хватает инструкторов-мирян, либо готовы поддерживать только особо продвинутых монахов.

С таким настроем монахов и не будет никогда. Потому, что продвинутые поедут в Европу и Америку или в Азии останутся,  где условия лучше. А Россия может себе позволить только непродивнутых пока. Да и то сомнительно.
Условия то не монахи создают, а миряне.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Ну вот опять монахи виноваты. Мало активности проявляют  Так куда её проявлять, если тут многие говорят, что либо им монахи не нужны вовсе, а хватает инструкторов-мирян, либо готовы поддерживать только особо продвинутых монахов.
> 
> С таким настроем монахов и не будет никогда. Потому, что продвинутые поедут в Европу и Америку или в Азии останутся,  где условия лучше. А Россия может себе позволить только непродивнутых пока. Да и то сомнительно.
> Условия то не монахи создают, а миряне.


Вообще забавно получается. Миряне недовольны монахами и не хотят их кормить, а монахи недовольны мирянами и утверждают, что при такой поддержке неоткуда браться хорошим монахам. "Низы не хотят, а верхи не могут". Налицо революционная ситуация.

----------

Ho Shim (02.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Аурум (01.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кхантибало (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще забавно получается. Миряне недовольны монахами и не хотят их кормить, а монахи недовольны мирянами и утверждают, что при такой поддержке неоткуда браться хорошим монахам. "Низы не хотят, а верхи не могут". Налицо революционная ситуация.


Которой воспользуется православие  :Smilie: 

Всё, на сегодня прощаюсь. Уехал затвор (который с медитацией  :Smilie: ) проводить.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (01.02.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Условия то не монахи создают, а миряне.


Условия для чего? Для того, чтобы монахи становились "продвинутыми" практикующими? По-моему, подобные условия каждый создает себе сам.

----------

Аурум (01.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я лично не против учителей мирян.


В каких-то вещах (в том числе в подгузниках) учителя-миряне просто необходимы. Разве может человек, у которого никогда не было жены, научить, как правильно, по-буддийски, с ней ругаться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Речь о другом. А именно - что "осознанными подгузниками" подменяется сама цель буддизма. То есть, по сути, что кроме подгузников буддизм ни для чего не нужен больше. Вот такие расклады с массовой Дхаммой сейчас в США.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Речь о другом. А именно - что "осознанными подгузниками" подменяется сама цель буддизма. То есть, по сути, что кроме подгузников буддизм ни для чего не нужен больше. Вот такие расклады с массовой Дхаммой сейчас в США.


Да я понял, дорогой Зом  :Smilie: . Просто топорно шучу  :Wink: .

----------

Zom (01.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так скажем - Виная она про то как быть _хорошим монахом_, там тоде много чего описано что _нужно_ делать. А медитация это опция. Мы как то уже обсуждали эту тему, щас не хочу к ней возвращаться.
> В контекте разговора нам важно понять именно кто есть хороший монах.


Похоже, что Будда не считал правильными тех монахов, у которых нет желания упражняться в медитации (т.е. сосредоточении и мудрости (прозрении)):




> (AN 3.81) Сутта про осла
> 
> Представьте, монахи, как осел идет следом за стадом коров [думая]: "Я тоже корова! Я тоже корова!" Но у него не такой, как у коров, окрас. У него не такой, как у коров, голос. У него не такие, как у коров, копыта. Но, он идет следом за стадом коров [думая]: "Я тоже корова! Я тоже корова!"
> 
> Подобным образом, монахи, некий  монах идет следом за сообществом монахов [думая]: "И я тоже монах! И я тоже монах!" Но у него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей нравственности. У него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей мысли. У него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей мудрости. Но он идет следом за сообществом монахов [думая]: "И я тоже монах! И я тоже монах!"
> 
> Поэтому, монахи, так вы должны тренировать себя: "Сильным будет наше желание упражняться в высшей нравственности. Сильным будет наше желание упражняться  в высшей мысли. Сильным будет наше желание упражняться в высшей мудрости". Так, монахи, вам следует тренировать себя.


Упражняться в высшей мысли (сосредоточении) и упражняться в высшей мудрости (различении, прозрении) это и значит, как я понимаю, упражняться в практике медитации.

----------

Averin (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Аурум (02.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Похоже, что Будда не считал правильными тех монахов, которые, уже развив целиком предварительные 6 этапов, не хотели дальше практиковать медитацию. 

Но явно он считал правильными тех монахов, которые не занимались медитацией, но развивали предыдущие этапы.

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Угу, у одного бывшего юзера этого самого форума, который перемедитировал до паранойи, уже случилась )


Так самодеятельностью и не надо заниматься и думать будто медитации можно научиться через интернет или прослушав двух дневные наставления. Или придумывать себе свою Дхарму и ей следовать. Полноценный ретрит, под руководством _опытного_ в медитативной практике наставника. Или нахождение в монастыре и следование его правилам и канонам. Все остальное - это повышенный риск.

----------

Averin (01.02.2013), Аньезка (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Вова Л. (01.02.2013), Жека (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> У вас просто идеалистический взгляд (о котором я в теме выше уже говорил). Когда монах - это, типа, тот, кто сел в пещере и сидит там, не выходя, до просветления. Но это абсолютно искажённое восприятие "правильного монаха" и неумелый взгляд на интенсивность развития Пути. Нельзя вот так сесть, упереться рогом в ретриты, и всего достичь. Не верите?


A зачем тогда становиться монахом кроме как возможности ПОЛНОСТЬЮ отдаться медитации (_а не работе, семье, и т.д._)  что бы потом после Пробуждения уже можно было бы учить всех. И тогда монах заслуживает всей почтительности и т.д. 

Учить других до Пробуждения, проблематично... Доктор исцели себя сам!


Я понимаю что в древние времена не было книг по Дхамме и единственный способ изучить учение в деталях, и сохранять учение было через монашество... Сейчас есть книги, компьютеры, и т.д.

----------


## Zom

> Действительно. Сейчас какой-то "медитационный бум". Все стремятся посидеть подольше в ретритах,


Вообще сутта очень хорошая. Там аж целых 4 метафоры приводится о том, как правильно практиковать развитие Пути. Сравнивается с постройкой дома (сначала нужно выстроить 1 этаж, затем второй и т.д., прежде чем переходить к крыше), потом метафора с постепенным изучением Вед (нам не очень понятная), затем более понятная с математикой (никто никогда не берётся за высшую математику, не освоив вначале арифметику, затем алгебру и т.д.). Ну и наконец в конце сутты метафора о дороге к Раджагахе (где приятные сады и парки этого города, очевидно, сравниваются с 4 джханами). Но чтобы дойти до Раджагахи, нужно вначале пройти предыдущие пункты, указанные на карте. А западники как подходят к вопросу - считают себя уже профессорами математики, считают что их дом построен целиком и осталась только одна крыша, и думают что находятся в двух шагах от города .) И самое печальное, подобное ошибочное понимание проецируют на то "чем на самом деле должен заниматься монах" -(

----------

Raudex (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Речь о другом. А именно - что "осознанными подгузниками" подменяется сама цель буддизма. То есть, по сути, что кроме подгузников буддизм ни для чего не нужен больше. Вот такие расклады с массовой Дхаммой сейчас в США.


Самвеги нет у людей. От чего спасаться, если не веришь также в прошлые и будущие жизни? Так великое Учение приспосабливают в потребам дня сегодняшнего

----------

Велеслав (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так самодеятельностью и не надо заниматься и думать будто медитации можно научиться через интернет или прослушав двух дневные наставления. Или придумывать себе свою Дхарму и ей следовать. Полноценный ретрит, под руководством _опытного_ в медитативной практике наставника. Или нахождение в монастыре и следование его правилам и канонам. Все остальное - это повышенный риск.


Я вот не могу понять, прочему человек не может делать метту или апанасати до прохождения других этапов. Какой в этом риск? Речь же не о том, чтобы запереться в пещере, а потихоньку - потихоньку взращивать и взгляды, и ощутить вкус медитации, и нравственность построить.

----------

Ho Shim (02.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Вообще сутта очень хорошая.


Какая сутта? Ссылку на нее похоже стерли.




> А западники как подходят к вопросу


Вообще говоря, учитилей медитации в Азии намного больше чем на Западе.

----------


## Zom

> Какая сутта? Ссылку на нее похоже стерли.


http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/mn/mn107.htm

В этой сутте, к слову, пропущен ещё этап развития правильных воззрений (который должен идти ещё до развития нравственности-патимоккхи), что упоминается в некоторых других суттах. 




> Вообще говоря, учитилей медитации в Азии намного больше чем на Западе.


Я имел в виду западных буддистов, а не только/не столько учителей.




> Я вот не могу понять, прочему человек не может делать метту или апанасати до прохождения других этапов. Какой в этом риск? Речь же не о том, чтобы запереться в пещере, а потихоньку - потихоньку взращивать и взгляды, и ощутить вкус медитации, и нравственность построить.


Почему не может. Может. Но больше для пробы пера, так сказать. Потому что, как показывает МН 107, если предыдущие этапы не развиты, а ты занимаешься формальной медитацией - то это толком ничего тебе не даст - хоть 100 ретритов отсиди. К слову, насчёт вкуса к медитации - есть и иной вариант. Когда этот вкус ощущается как отвратительный - и всё дальнейшее желание заниматься ей пропадает напрочь. Таких случаев, как я в теме уже упоминал - очень и очень много. Поэтому лучше последовать совету Будды и не браться с начала за то, за то, за что следует браться в конце.

----------

Богдан Б (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Друзья, вам не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее?  :Smilie: ))

----------

Raudex (02.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

[QUOTE=Zom;547407]http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/mn/mn107.htm

В этой сутте, к слову, пропущен ещё этап развития правильных воззрений (который должен идти ещё до развития нравственности-патимоккхи), что упоминается в некоторых других суттах. 



Я имел в виду западных буддистов, а не только/не столько учителей.



Почему не может. Может. Но больше для пробы пера, так сказать. Потому что, как показывает МН 107, если предыдущие этапы не развиты, а ты занимаешься формальной медитацией - то это толком ничего тебе не даст - хоть 100 ретритов отсиди. К слову, насчёт вкуса к медитации - есть и иной вариант. Когда этот вкус ощущается как отвратительный - и всё дальнейшее желание заниматься ей пропадает напрочь. Таких случаев, как я в теме уже упоминал - очень и очень много. Поэтому лучше последовать совету Будды и не браться с начала за то, за то, за что следует браться в конце.[/QUOTE
Ну это все очень индивидуально, кто-то имеет способности нырнуть в медитацию и обрести спокойствие, а потом уже на это наложить мудрость. У меня нет впечатления, что Будда запрещал новичкам медитацию, это не так.

----------


## Нико

> У меня нет впечатления, что Будда запрещал новичкам медитацию, это не так.


Какое мудрое отсутствие впечатления!

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Какое мудрое отсутствие впечатления!


Так буддизм наблюдает

----------

Нико (02.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

“Избегайте дурных дел, Способствуйте благим делам,* И очищайте ум*.Это есть учение всех Будд” Dhp1,183http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/kn/dhp/dhp.14.budd.html
“Существует только один путь,* бхикку,**к очищению существ,к преодолению горя и печали,к исчезновению боли и страданий,к постижению истины, достижению Благородного Пути, к достижению Ниббаны. А именно,Четыре основы осознанности”
*Под словом «бхикку» здесь имеются ввиду не только те, кто получил высшее посвящение в монахи в общине Будды. Под этим словом также имеются ввиду те, кто осознал опасность круговорота самсары, бесконечной череды перерождений, и кто ищет освобождения из этого порочного круговорота. Часто эту строку переводят так: «Постойте, вы же видели угрозы самсары…» D. 22 http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...22.0.bpit.html
Путь очищения ума, практический метод, который просветленный Будда передал нам, называется камматтхана (Kammaṭṭhāna) – метод медитации. Основа практики, которая является наиболее совершенным и прямым методом ментального развития, ведущим к очищению ума, описана в священных текстах, в Махасатипаттхане Сутте из Дигхи Никайи (Mahasatipaṭṭhāna Sutta, Dīgha Nikāya, большая проповедь о четырёх основах осознанности из «Долгих проповедей»). Она называется сатипаттхана випассана камматтхана (Satipaṭṭhāna Vipassanā Kammaṭṭhāna) – медитация прозрения, основанная на четырех основах осознанности.

----------


## Zom

> У меня нет впечатления, что Будда запрещал новичкам медитацию, это не так.


Так нигде и не говорится "запрещал". Говорится - не призывал к этому новичков. Под новичками мы понимаем, естественно, людей, у которых предварительные этапы не развиты. А, например, какие-нить аскеты-не-буддисты вполне себе могли сразу браться за самадхи и випассану (примеры чего в каноне есть), потому что всё, что надо, уже выполнили до встречи с Буддой. Тот, кто готов - силь ву пле - "вон там - пустые жилища....". Но правда в том, что реально-то очень мало кто действительно готов.




> Путь очищения ума, практический метод, который просветленный Будда передал нам, называется камматтхана (Kammaṭṭhāna) – метод медитации. Основа практики, которая является наиболее совершенным и прямым методом ментального развития, ведущим к очищению ума, описана в священных текстах, в Махасатипаттхане Сутте из Дигхи Никайи (Mahasatipaṭṭhāna Sutta, Dīgha Nikāya, большая проповедь о четырёх основах осознанности из «Долгих проповедей»). Она называется сатипаттхана випассана камматтхана (Satipaṭṭhāna Vipassanā Kammaṭṭhāna) – медитация прозрения, основанная на четырех основах осознанности.


Удивительно. Вроде Будда дал Восьмеричный Путь, а не Одноричный Путь Сатипаттхана-Випассаны. Вам не кажется?

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Будда дал Восьмеричный Путь


Где бы ни возникали четыре основы осознанности, там возникает и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.
Как же Благородный Восьмеричный Путь возникает в практике сатипаттхана випассана?
Каждый шаг и каждый вздох, сделанный осознанно в настоящем моменте, активизирует факторы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
Даже когда мы делаем всего лишь шаг «правая идёт так» с полным вниманием, с осознанностью, возникают факторы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
В каждый момент, когда человек осознанно наблюдает «правая идёт так», «левая идёт так» или «подъём», «падение» с четким осознанием и тщательным вниманием, отслеживая движение стопы или живота, эти тщательное внимание и забота суть нравственность, сила.
Тщательное усилие и забота о том, чтобы оставаться с объектом медитации, не теряясь в желаниях, ненависти и неосмотрительности, внимательное усилие оставаться с медитационным упражнением является нравственным поведением.
В каждый момент, когда ум умело обращается к объекту медитации и остается осознанным в настоящем моменте, осознанно отслеживая «правая идет так», осознанно отслеживая «левая идет так», сосредотачивается на «подъём», сосредотачивается на «падение», без замешательства, не блуждая или теряясь, остаётся сфокусированным на объекте медитации, прилагает усилие, чтобы остаться с объектом медитации, осознавая тело, чувства, ум, умственные качества и процессы, это направленное усилие ведет к развитию мгновенного сосредоточения, кханика самадхи (Khaṅika Samādhi) и более глубоким уровням сосредоточения.
Ум, сосредоточенный таким образом, составляет группу сосредоточения Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
Когда человек развивает сосредоточение, возникает мудрость. Осознавание «подъём», осознавание «падение», разглядывание ума, разглядывание тела, понимание причины и следствия, постижение и понимание непостоянства, страдания, безличность, глубокое осознание трех характеристик и достижение Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
Это есть знание и мудрость жизненной истины, верного пути, истинного пути, пути, ведущего к прекращению всех страданий. Это правильное понимание составляет группу мудрости Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.
Таким образом, в осознанном отслеживании «подъём» и «падение» сила, самадхи, паннья и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь способны возникнуть и быть доведены до совершенства.

----------


## Zom

> Таким образом, в осознанном отслеживании «подъём» и «падение» сила, самадхи, паннья и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь способны возникнуть и быть доведены до совершенства.


Да, факторы Пути задействуются в медитации. Но - задействуются уже развитые факторы. Если их нет, то нечего задействовать. А развивать, очевидно, факторы нужно ДО медитации. В медитации же нужно довести развитые факторы до совершенства, когда они уже созрели.

Поэтому если вы практикуете только Сатипаттхану - а остальное игнорируете - то вы не идёте Благородным Восьмеричным Путём. Вы идёте одноричным.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), Raudex (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Да, факторы Пути задействуются в медитации. Но - задействуются уже развитые факторы. Если их нет, то нечего задействовать. А развивать, очевидно, факторы нужно ДО медитации. В медитации же нужно довести развитые факторы до совершенства, когда они уже созрели.
> 
> Поэтому если вы практикуете только Сатипаттхану - а остальное игнорируете - то вы не идёте Благородным Восьмеричным Путём. Вы идёте одноричным.


Про игнорирование никто не говорит, но развивать можно параллельно с практикой - прогресс будет очевиден.Каким образом вы оцените степень развития факторов у человека До медитации? Предполагается, что человек, который пришел к буддизму и  медитации, осознал опасность круговорота сансары и ищет выход. Конечно, если он соблюдал как минимум 5 предписаний До медитации, его прогресс в практике будет ощутимей. На время медитации все соблюдают 8 предписаний и это дает возможность достичь прогресса.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Vladiimir (02.02.2013), Кхантибало (02.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Zom, не подменяйте понятия. Никто не говорит, что нравственность не нужна (см. сутту Про осла АН 3.81). Образец поведения, лично для меня, востребован больше, чем мастер "сосредоточения". На поведение человека (в нем, как я полагаю, отражается его нравственность) я, на пример, обращаю внимание в первую очередь. Ну и делаю соответствующие выводы.

----------

Аурум (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> На время медитации все соблюдают 8 предписаний и это дает возможность достичь прогресса.


Этого недостаточно.

В МН 107 Будда поясняет правильную последовательность поэтапности практики. И там он говорит, что к сидячей формальной медитации следует приступать, когда остальные вещи были хорошо освоены. В пример приводится постройка дома. Никто не начинает крышу строить, пока остальные этажи не выстроены.

Опять же приводится пример с математикой. На более современном примере это можно объяснить так. Мы не можем вот так взять, и сразу начать решать сложные математические теоремы и вычисления. Например, взять Перельмана с его доказательством гипотезы Пуанкаре. Вы думаете он вот так, сходу, со школьной скамьи сидел и её доказывал? 40 лет, начиная с первого класса сидел её решал и доказывал? Очевидно - он так не делал. Но как он делал? Вначале он хорошо освоил арифметику. Сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление. Когда он хорошо научился это делать, он перешёл на следующий этап, стал изучать какие-то простые уравнения. Это ему было легко делать только потому, что предыдущий этап был целиком освоен. Затем он перешёл ещё к следующему этапу - алгебре, а дальше к тригонометрии, потом к высшей математике. А потом к доказательству сложнейших теорем. Всё это он мог делать только тщательно освоив предыдущий этап. Но он бы потерпел фиаско, если бы сидел и "c нуля" долбил бы доказательство гипотезы Пуанкаре, наивно полагая, что тем самым у него одновременно развивается и арифметика, и алгебра, и тригонометрия и остальные навыки и умения в математике. Почему? Потому что это неправильный способ, он не даёт результата. Не так эти вещи надо осваивать, и невозможно предварительные вещи хорошо освоить, начав сразу со сложнейших.

Или вот взять пример с гитарой. Я на неё много времени потратил. Только дурак берётся за попытку исполнять сложные соло, не освоив до совершенства предварительные этапы, разные нужные навыки. Вначале нужно много-много времени потратить на постановку правой и левой руки. Огромное время нужно потратить на освоение ритмики. Не меньше нужно потратить на правильное звукоизвлечение медиатором. Затем различные технические приёмы. Затем нужно знать теорию - структуры ладов и гамм. Затем нужно хорошо освоить различные базовые клише. И уже только потом - всё это в совершенстве освоив - можно переходить к импровизации или сложным соло. Но если вы захотите сразу взяться за импровизацию и сложные соло - то это будет игра курам на смех )) И уж совершенно точно вы никакого успеха не добьётесь, если будете долбить эти соло и импровизацию бесконечно долго. Почему? Потому что подход в корне неверный. Начинать надо не с конца, а с начала. 

Аналогично, как говорит сам Будда, и в буддийском Пути. 

Если вы думаете, что на ретрите вы отпрактикуете сразу всё - то это ошибка. На ретирте вы должны воспользоваться наработанными вещами, чтобы практиковать высочайшие этапы развития самадхи и випассаны. А если у вас этих наработанных вещей нет - то у вас нет развития самадхи, нет развития випассаны. Вы лишь тратите время на то, что на это количество дней вы насильственно ограничиваете себя в ряде вещей. Например, не практикуя воздержание, вы, скажем, на 10 дней решаете "потерпеть". Но это не развитие - это именно что "временное воздержание" - потому что не таким способом это нужно развивать, если мы говорим действительно о подлинном развитии, о качестве отречения, как необходимой базе для медитации. Необходимые вещи для ретрита нужно развивать до ретрита, а не на ретрите. Необходимые вещи для медитации нужно развивать до медитации, а не в медитации.

Вот зачем и нужна именно буддийская жизнь с постепенной ежедневной плавно развивающейся практикой - а не голые семинары по типу "съездил раз в год на 10 дней, заплатил, прошёл".

Вот, очень хорошо это же отмечает Дост. Тханиссаро:

Несколько лет назад я был переводчиком Аджана Сувата на ретрите в IMS. На второй-третий день ретрита он повернулся ко мне и сказал: «Я заметил, что когда эти люди медитируют, они ужасно суровы». Можно было окинуть взглядом комнату и увидеть, что все сидящие были очень серьёзны, лица напряжены, закрытые глаза сжаты. Складывалось ощущение, как будто у них на лбах было написано «нирвана или смерть».

Он соотнёс эту мрачность с тем фактом, что большинство западных людей приходят на курсы медитации без какой-либо подготовки в других буддийских учениях. У них не было опыта щедрости в соответствии с учением Будды о даянии. У них не было опыта развития нравственности в соответствии с буддийскими правилами поведения. Они подошли к учениям Будды без их проверки в повседневной жизни, поэтому у них не было чувства доверия, которое необходимо в преодолении сложных аспектов медитации. Они считали, что должны опираться только на одну лишь решительность.

Если посмотреть на то, как учат здесь (на Западе) медитации, нравственности и щедрости - то это будет полной противоположностью тому, как это делается в Азии. Здесь люди подписываются на ретрит, чтобы обучиться медитации, и только когда они приезжают в ретритный центр, они узнают о том, что им предстоит соблюдать определённые предписания во время ретрита. А затем, по окончании ретрита, они узнают о том, что прежде чем им позволят отправиться назад домой, им нужно стать щедрыми. Всё вверх тормашками.

----------

Eugeny (02.02.2013), SlavaR (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я вот не могу понять, прочему человек не может делать метту или апанасати до прохождения других этапов. Какой в этом риск? Речь же не о том, чтобы запереться в пещере, а потихоньку - потихоньку взращивать и взгляды, и ощутить вкус медитации, и нравственность построить.


Не имел в виду под медитацией развитие брахма-вихар - это скорее размышления. Но чтобы действительно практиковать анапанасати и использовать ее полноценно как инструмент работы с умом необходимо получить наставления и затем базовый опыт, который при необходимости будет скорректирован наставником. А это возможно только при полноценном ретрите, как минимум 7-10 дней. Если вы это будете проделывать самостоятельно то есть определенные риски, кроме того, что вы просто можете что-то делать неправильно.

----------

Thaitali (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не имел в виду под медитацией развитие брахма-вихар - это скорее размышления. Но чтобы действительно практиковать анапанасати и использовать ее полноценно как инструмент работы с умом необходимо получить наставления и затем базовый опыт, который при необходимости будет скорректирован наставником. А это возможно только при полноценном ретрите, как минимум 7-10 дней. Если вы это будете проделывать самостоятельно то есть определенные риски, кроме того, что вы просто можете что-то делать неправильно.


Ну как раз в семь дней я не верю, это попса такая. Я про то, что разные люди по- разному приходят к Дхамме. Такой вот сухой подход, что сначала там панча сила, а потом апанасати ... Не знаю. Это все настолько тонко, что лучше не выискивать точные рецепты в книгах, а найти достойного Наставника и следовать его инструкциям. 
А вот в групповые ретриты я не верю.

----------


## Eugeny

Вот тут у народа помешанность на 7 и 8 факторе, а меня от размышления над 3 признаками существования  и 4 благородными истинами ещё больше штырит(то есть от первого фактора,правильное воззрение(понимание )Да и от чтения сутт  бывает расширяет сознание. И вообще сутты надо не просто читать, а прилагать усилие что бы понять, то есть первое понимание после прочтения обычно ложно, нужно над ней посидеть хотя бы полчасика подумать с усилием,сутты это своего рода коаны только круче так как даны непосредственно из уст Будды.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ну как раз в семь дней я не верю, это попса такая. Я про то, что разные люди по- разному приходят к Дхамме. Такой вот сухой подход, что сначала там панча сила, а потом апанасати ... Не знаю. Это все настолько тонко, что лучше не выискивать точные рецепты в книгах, а найти достойного Наставника и следовать его инструкциям.


Ну в такой строго последовательный подход я тоже не очень верю. Панча сила, метта, щедрость безусловно важны, но они не являются единственным критерием движения как абсолютные условия. Судя, к примеру, по тому как Гоенка проводил Випассану в тюрьме после чего преступники просили прощения у своих жертв и вообще в истории множество и других примеров.

Здесь скорее должен быть сбалансированный подход - нравственность подкрепляет медитацию, медитация укрепляет нравственность (обобщенно если).

----------

Ho Shim (03.02.2013), Thaitali (02.02.2013), Аньезка (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Жека (02.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Базовую нравственность как раз лучше развивать не в пещере.  :Smilie:  на ком там отрабатывать щедрость? Многие прекрасно отсиживают медитации, но стоит им выйти на улицу - никакой стабильности ума нет, и правильного поведения нет.

Что касается медитации - это лишь вспомогательное средство для работы над умом и телом, и без отречения, пусть даже его зачатков, - оно не работает.

Последовательность всегда для эффективной практики в любой буддийской традиции такая - принятие 4 БИ - как единственного средства спасения, ознакомление с основами Пути, постепенное накопление навыков и знаний через методы.

Тобишь, человек должен знать, ЗАЧЕМ это ему нужно, как и каких результатов позволяет достичь.

Там у Зома все правильно.

Ритриты для человека без правильной мотивации совершенно бесполезны. Имхо.

----------

Zom (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Евгений Ж (13.07.2014), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Кроме того, можно прекрасно развивать отречение, щедрость, метту, нравственность, бдительность, охрану дверей чувств - совершенно никак не занимаясь сидением на подушке или участием в ретритах. Есть тому множество живых примеров. И напротив - есть много и таких примеров, когда человек отсиживает длительные ретриты, а потом не может даже элементарные нравственные правила соблюдать. 

Короче говоря, медитация является действительно важным инструментом, без которого "никак" - уже после всего того, что нужно развить до неё. Можно отпрактиковать метту, щедрость и нравственность и отречение от чувственности до уровня Матери Терезы - так что дальше их просто уже не развить - это потолок - но без дальнейшего погружения в медитацию прогресса в духовном пути не будет. Вот на таком уровне медитация действительно крайне необходима.

----------

Joy (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Кроме того, можно прекрасно развивать отречение, щедрость, метту, нравственность, бдительность, охрану дверей чувств - совершенно никак не занимаясь сидением на подушке или участием в ретритах. Есть тому множество живых примеров. И напротив - есть много и таких примеров, когда человек отсиживает длительные ретриты, а потом не может даже элементарные нравственные правила соблюдать. 
> 
> Короче говоря, медитация является действительно важным инструментом, без которого "никак" - уже после всего того, что нужно развить до неё. Можно отпрактиковать метту, щедрость и нравственность и отречение от чувственности до уровня Матери Терезы - так что дальше их просто уже не развить - это потолок - но без дальнейшего погружения в медитацию прогресса в духовном пути не будет. Вот на таком уровне медитация действительно крайне необходима.


Sadhu!

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Кроме того, можно прекрасно развивать отречение, щедрость, метту, нравственность, бдительность, охрану дверей чувств - совершенно никак не занимаясь сидением на подушке или участием в ретритах.


Все это можно развивать на интеллектуальном уровне. В процессе медитации (правильной, под руководством опытного учителя) происходит понимание и осознание на интуитивном уровне, проходя 16 ступеней прозрения( The 16 Stages of Insight).  Глубина этого понимания у всех разная, зависит от кармы и т.д. Никто не говорит, что после одного ритрита наступит Ниббана. Но осознанность повысится, придет понимание причинно-следственных связей. И поступки становятся более нравственными и т.д. не потому, что кто-то так сказал, а потому что человек это осознал интуитивно.
Могу предположить, что люди, которые не считают медитацию необходимой для продвижение на Пути для всех, сами не проходили подобных ритритов или просто не достигли пока понимания ее важности.

----------

Alexeiy (02.02.2013), Ho Shim (03.02.2013), Vladiimir (02.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Кроме того, можно прекрасно развивать отречение, щедрость, метту, нравственность, бдительность, охрану дверей чувств - совершенно никак не занимаясь сидением на подушке или участием в ретритах.


Судя по тому, что автор этих строк сам медитирует и участвует в ретритах то "отречение, щедрость, метту, нравственность, бдительность, охрану дверей чувств" он уже полностью развил ("до уровня Матери Терезы"). Или пропагандирует идеи на которые сам не опирается...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Да, очень много медитировал и проверил на практике, что медитация не работает или очень плохо работает без развития предварительных этапов. Что и подтверждается словами Будды. Поэтому сейчас не фанатею от ретритов, как то делают некоторые, и сейчас не считаю медитацию первостепенной задачей в практике, хотя для различных экспериментов и наблюдений её использую - иногда более интенсивно, иногда менее. В целом за всё время сделал вывод, что те значимые результаты, которых я добился по мере практики Пути, я бы вполне себе получил и без формально-ретритной медитации. Об этом, кстати, я уже как-то говорил на форуме. Хотя, конечно, есть некоторые интересные состояния, которых можно достичь по мере интенсива - но удержать их и сделать стабильными у меня покамест не получилось. Очевидно - опять-таки из-за отсутствия должного развития предварительных вещей.

----------

AlexТ (02.02.2013), Eugeny (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> проверил на практике, что медитация не работает или очень плохо работает


 а что на это говорит ваш учитель?
а фанатеть от ритритов не нужно, вряд ли это получится. Это очень тяжелая внутренняя работа, часто неприятная и болезненная.
удержать интересные состояния - это тоже не нужно для практики, ведь все изменится, независимо от нашего желания. Хотя, возможно, у вас другая техника.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Мне кажется, есть такой очень важный (для преодоления) подводный камень в медитации. Даже опытные медитирующие часто проводят какую-то четкую границу между сидением на подушке и повседневной жизнью. По-видимому, эта граница изначально проводится в уме (еще до сидения и уже после сидения). (Мы как-то с коллегами спорили в дзенском разделе о "формальной" и "неформальной" практике). Как только граница проведена (а это происходит бессознательно), ни формальная практика медитации, ни повседневная жизнь не будут течь так, как нужно. Я когда-то для себя "открыл" эту фишку и страшно удивился, как такое, лежащее на поверхности соображение, может все время ускользать от внимания...

----------


## Ануруддха

> Да, очень много медитировал и проверил на практике, что медитация не работает или очень плохо работает без развития предварительных этапов.


Ну так и получается - пропагандирует но сам своей теорией не пользуется: 


> Пять дней интенсивной медитации, ждём всех желающих (но мест осталось не так много).

----------


## Жека

Я вот подумала, оставь я медитацию на неопределенные годы вперед... Это было бы намного тяжелей, даже невыносимее. Восторг и счастье в медитативном поглощении дает силу и энергию идти дальше, убеждает в правоте Будды, а прямое наблюдение аниччи, например, когда видишь этот неуправляемый поток внутри, несущийся куда- то откуда -то... разве это можно сравнить с интеллектуальным изучением, что все, мол, непостоянно? 
Даже простая метта практика полчаса это тепло в теле, ясность в уме, хороший сон...Лишать себя этого во благо туманного будущего? Непонятно.

----------

Alexeiy (02.02.2013), Averin (02.02.2013), Styeba (05.02.2013), Ануруддха (02.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (03.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну так и получается - пропагандирует но сам своей теорией не пользуется:


Надо ж как-то новичков привлечь. А там, в процессе, уже и объяснить можно будет.




> Я вот подумала, оставь я медитацию на неопределенные годы вперед... Это было бы намного тяжелей, даже невыносимее. Восторг и счастье в медитативном поглощении дает силу и энергию идти дальше, убеждает в правоте Будды, а прямое наблюдение аниччи, например, когда видишь этот неуправляемый поток внутри, несущийся куда- то откуда -то... разве это можно сравнить с интеллектуальным изучением, что все, мол, непостоянно?
> Даже простая метта практика полчаса это тепло в теле, ясность в уме, хороший сон...Лишать себя этого во благо туманного будущего? Непонятно.


Ну может вы почти просветлённая, откуда мне знать ) А так - у людей поспрашивайте - сидеть тяжко, в голове сумбур, ноги и спина болят. Вот и всё, что они выносят из медитации для себя.

----------

Raudex (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я вот подумала, оставь я медитацию на неопределенные годы вперед... Это было бы намного тяжелей, даже невыносимее. Восторг и счастье в медитативном поглощении дает силу и энергию идти дальше, убеждает в правоте Будды, а прямое наблюдение аниччи, например, когда видишь этот неуправляемый поток внутри, несущийся куда- то откуда -то... разве это можно сравнить с интеллектуальным изучением, что все, мол, непостоянно? 
> Даже простая метта практика полчаса это тепло в теле, ясность в уме, хороший сон...Лишать себя этого во благо туманного будущего? Непонятно.


Я не думаю, что Зом настолько упрощал вопрос. Просто в беседе мы не можем подчеркивать сразу несколько аспектов. 

Просидеть на подушке полчаса в день - это не так сложно, как кажется. А вот убрать границу между "собой" и ближним своим в повседневной жизни, ощутить его проблемы как свои, сорадоваться, помогать безвозмездно - это куда более сложная задача...

----------

Ритл (03.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Даже опытные медитирующие часто проводят какую-то четкую границу между сидением на подушке и повседневной жизнью.  Я когда-то для себя "открыл" эту фишку и страшно удивился, как такое, лежащее на поверхности соображение, может все время ускользать от внимания...


опытный учитель вам всегда первым укажет на это и пояснит, что медитацию(осознанность) нужно стараться практиковать ВСЕГДА, во время медитации, повседневных дел и обязанностей.

----------

Ритл (03.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> опытный учитель вам всегда первым укажет на это и пояснит, что медитацию(осознанность) нужно стараться практиковать ВСЕГДА, во время медитации, повседневных дел и обязанностей.


Опытный учитель укажет (и Будда Сатипаттхану не зря придумал)... Более того, это во многих книжках написано. Речь-то о другом. Чтобы пережить это на уровне живота  :Smilie: .

----------


## Федор Ф

Все факторы Пути взаимосвязаны и взаимопроникновенны (об этом сутта МН 117 Махачаттарисака Сутта "Великие сорок"). Одно несомненно - Правильные взгляды - основа Пути. А дальше - четко разграничивать  факторы не стоит, да и сложно это сделать. Например, когда получаешь знание, приходит понимание Дхаммы - одновременно появляется и интуитивное, внутреннее вИдение того, что постигаешь интеллектуально (для такого видения и существует медитация. как метод). При правильном понимании безнравственным быть невозможно. Тоже нравственность не развивается отдельно от других факторов. И много еще существует различных вариантов взаимодействия факторов (40). Так что, необязательно развивать сначала один фактор, потом другой. Наверное, кому-то и нужно так, а кто-то может все факторы объединить в единый процесс. Таким образом, Путь может растянуться на несколько жизней, а может - лишь на несколько дней.

----------

Thaitali (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Да, очень много медитировал и проверил на практике, что медитация не работает или очень плохо работает без развития предварительных этапов.


если не развивать нравственность, щедрость и т.д. то не будет ощутимого прогресса в практике медитации. Все это очень помогает. Но это не значит, что  медитация не работает и не нужна.

----------

Ритл (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> (об этом сутта МН 117 Махачаттарисака Сутта "Великие сорок"). Одно несомненно - Правильные взгляды - основа Пути. А дальше - четко разграничивать факторы не стоит, да и сложно это сделать.


Просто существует разная степень развития факторов. И даже если ты не практикуешь медитацию вообще - всё равно ты развиваешь и сосредоточение и осознанность. Даже ребёнок это делает и даже животные. Вопрос лишь в градации. Поэтому МН 117 вовсе не говорит о том, что "можно начать откуда угодно". Начинать всегда нужно с основ, а не с конца Пути.




> если не развивать нравственность, щедрость и т.д. то не будет ощутимого прогресса в практике медитации. Все это очень помогает. Но это не значит, что медитация не работает и не нужна.


Повторюсь, она работает и нужна уже когда всё достаточно развито. До этого её можно не трогать вообще.

----------

Raudex (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> она работает и нужна уже когда всё достаточно развито. До этого её можно не трогать вообще.


И как вы определите, что все уже достаточно развито? На любом этапе медитация принесет пользу и свои плоды, а что с ними человек будет делать дальше, уже другой вопрос.

----------

Ритл (03.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Просто существует разная степень развития факторов


Разумеется




> Поэтому МН 117 вовсе не говорит о том, что "можно начать откуда угодно".


Я тоже этого не говорю. Я говорю о том, что не обязательно каждый фактор отдельно развивать, возможен (или даже необходим) синтез факторов.




> Начинать всегда нужно с основ, а не с конца Пути.


Начинать нужно всегда с Правильных взглядов. Вот без них медитация, действительно, ни к чему хорошему не приведет. 
Правильные же взгляды обрести можно сразу во время получения знания, а можно формировать очень долго - это от способностей зависит.

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И как вы определите, что все уже достаточно развито?


Можно это двояким способом проверить. Первый способ - посмотреть на сами практикуемые вещи. Взять ту же нравственность. Минимальный уровень - 5 правил. Как увидеть, развит этот уровень нравственности или нет? Очевидно, понаблюдать за собой. Употребляете алкоголь - нет? Врёте? Убиваете может насекомых или крадёте письменную ручку на стойке в отеле? ) Держите ли эти правила незапятнанными, или бывают периоды, когда их серьёзно нарушаете, пусть и ненадолго? А может надолго и вообще их плохо держите? Явно можно это определить. Далее берём 8 правил, как более продвинутый уровень нравственности - способствующий как раз медитации. Без сексуальной активности можете жить? Без развлечений типа кино или музыки? Если можете, то как долго? Насколько трудно вам это даётся? Очевидно, тоже можно увидеть, насколько хорошо вы владеете таким уровнем нравственности. Далее возьмём умеренность в еде. Кушаете только полезную пищу в умеренных количествах раз/два в день? Или ходите в кафе или рестораны, готовите себе вкусности, покупаете торты, пьёте вкусные напитки? Тоже можно легко увидеть, насколько хорошо вы этим этапом овладели. Насколько хорошо умеете очищать и охранять ум от неблагих состояний в повседневности? Удаётся постоянно и долго жить без впадения в жажду, раздражение, лень/апатию, сомнения, беспокойство? Насколько быстро и ловко вы умеете уводить его от этих состояний? И удаётся ли это вообще, а если да, до какой степени и надолго ли? Тоже можно вполне себе всё это можно увидеть. Ну и с остальным, что не упомянул, аналогично.

Второй способ - проверить это непосредственно в формальной медитации. Очевидно, если вы овладели всеми этими вещами - то у вас должно легко и непринуждённо возникать глубокое и устойчивое самадхи. Возникает? Если да - поздравляю, вы круто продвинулись и, может, до ниббаны вам не так уж далеко осталось. А если не получается - то, видимо, то, что нужно было развить и освоить, так и не было развито и освоено.




> На любом этапе медитация принесет пользу и свои плоды, а что с ними человек будет делать дальше, уже другой вопрос.


Давайте посмотрим реально, что она может дать. Вот вы сидите, скажем, 60 минут, практикуя анапанасати. Какие качества в этот период можно развить, скажем так, среднестатистическому мирянину? Как я вижу это - можно развить: терпение, усердие, сосредоточение, невозмутимость, осознанность, успокоение, мудрость. Что-то ещё? По-моему, нет. Звучит, вроде, полезно и плодотворно. Однако. Не все эти качества вы сможете развить за эти 60 минут. А только те, которые будут задействованы (а могут быть задействованы из них далеко не все - а то и вообще только одно). И более того, точно также это можно развить и вне этой медитации - в процессе повседневной саморефлексии, осуществляемой в любом месте в любое время; или в процессе какой-либо работы/занятия. Разумеется, если конечно вы будете это делать, эту саморефлексию/занятие. Отсюда вывод простой: если вы медитируете таким образом 60 минут в день - вы можете развить что-то из вышеупомянутого чуть-чуть. А можно не медитировать, но даже за день умудрится развить ещё лучше и гораздо больше это же самое качество/качества. Зависит от того, прилагаете вы усилия к этому или нет. И тут совершенно неважно - сидите вы в сидячей формальной медитации - или же делаете что-то где-то как-то в процессе дня. Теперь представим, что вы стараетесь практиковать и развивать качества постоянно по мере дня. А другой человек только лишь формально медитирует каждый день, но вне медитации усилий к этому не прилагает. Получается, что медитатор будет развивать себя гораздо хуже, чем не-медитатор. То есть в итоге всё равно всё будет зависеть не от того, сидел кто-то и медитировал или нет - а от того, КАК ИМЕННО он живёт своей повседневной жизнью, как именно он тренирует ум в повседневности. Вот именно по этой самой причине вполне можно обойтись и без формальной медитации. Кроме того, как верно отметила выше Пема - есть кое-что, что вы не сможете развить в формальной медитации.

----------

Makc (06.02.2013), Raudex (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (30.06.2013), Поляков (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Кстати, формальная медитация без должной зрелости ума может принести даже вред... Человек начинает себя чувствовать выше других, выше, например, жены, которая не медитирует. Ему начинает казаться, что он что-то эдакое понимает в буддизме, чего просты смертные не понимают, и т. д., и т. п....

А тут еще возникают некие "особые" состояния сознания, на которые очень легко "купиться" по неопытности. Помню, много лет назад во время медитации полностью исчезло тело. Как я этим возгордился! Стыдно вспоминать  :Frown: .

----------

Raudex (02.02.2013), Zom (02.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013), Федор Ф (03.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Тема плавно перешла в тему "Работает ли медитация"

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Тема плавно перешла в тему "Работает ли медитация"


-) Ну это всё к тому, что не медитацией единой "качественность" монаха надо определять .)

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, формальная медитация без должной зрелости ума может принести даже вред... Человек начинает себя чувствовать выше других, выше, например, жены, которая не медитирует. Ему начинает казаться, что он что-то эдакое понимает в буддизме, чего просты смертные не понимают, и т. д., и т. п....


Вы удивитесь, но аналогично происходит со строгими соблюдателями Винаи. Когда он совершенно не боролся с самомнением а потом вдруг начал строгое соблюдение, полгода, год, два - с ним происходит дивная метаморфоза, он начинает смотреть на других бхиккху как на навоз. :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (03.02.2013), Zom (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Велеслав (03.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Тао (02.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013), Федор Ф (03.02.2013), Юй Кан (02.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все это можно развивать на интеллектуальном уровне. В процессе медитации (правильной, под руководством опытного учителя) происходит понимание и осознание на интуитивном уровне, проходя 16 ступеней прозрения( The 16 Stages of Insight).  Глубина этого понимания у всех разная, зависит от кармы и т.д. Никто не говорит, что после одного ритрита наступит Ниббана. Но осознанность повысится, придет понимание причинно-следственных связей. И поступки становятся более нравственными и т.д. не потому, что кто-то так сказал, а потому что человек это осознал интуитивно.
> Могу предположить, что люди, которые не считают медитацию необходимой для продвижение на Пути для всех, сами не проходили подобных ритритов или просто не достигли пока понимания ее важности.


Тут никто не спорит о важности медитации. 

Но без понимания - для чего она нужна - нельзя, нужна целая понятийная база и знание основ, поскольку нравственность развивают на основе понимания закона о карме. Никакого интутивного осознавания тут не должно быть - голое и предельное знание основ, аналитическое размышление.

----------

Zom (02.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Надо ж как-то новичков привлечь. А там, в процессе, уже и объяснить можно будет.


Вводим в заблуждение значится...




> А так - у людей поспрашивайте - сидеть тяжко, в голове сумбур, ноги и спина болят. Вот и всё, что они выносят из медитации для себя.


А это как раз говорит о том, что ретрит спланирован неправильно, в том числе из-за малого количества времени. В процессе ретрита боли уходят второй планы, возникает ясность мысли и вообще положительные эмоции.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы удивитесь, но аналогично происходит со строгими соблюдателями Винаи. Когда он совершенно не боролся с самомнением а потом вдруг начал строгое соблюдение, полгода, год, два - с ним происходит дивная метаморфоза, он начинает смотреть на других бхиккху как на навоз.


Я люблю такие штуки называть "закон сохранения эго". У монаха есть большое преимущество перед мирянами в том, что он не "завязан" на внешнем, на чувстве собственности (и его производных) в отношении внешних объектов. Но эго - хитрец из хитрецов. Все, чего его лишили во внешнем мире, оно пытается добрать внутри  :Smilie: .

----------

Мира Смирнова (30.06.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Короче говоря, медитация является действительно важным инструментом, без которого "никак" - уже после всего того, что нужно развить до неё.


Ходят слухи, что вы медитацией занимаетесь. Считаете, что прошли предварительные этапы?

----------


## Averin

> Вы удивитесь, но аналогично происходит со строгими соблюдателями Винаи. Когда он совершенно не боролся с самомнением а потом вдруг начал строгое соблюдение, полгода, год, два - с ним происходит дивная метаморфоза, он начинает смотреть на других бхиккху как на навоз.


Так ведь такое и от просто становление монахом может случается, постригся и теперь все обязаны меня уважать, как минимум.

----------

Vladiimir (02.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вводим в заблуждение значится...


Ну почему. Если человек хочет помедитировать - почему бы не представить ему такую возможность? Мы ведь не насильно загоняем, а приглашаем желающих. А там уже люди сами делают выводы.




> А это как раз говорит о том, что ретрит спланирован неправильно, в том числе из-за малого количества времени. В процессе ретрита боли уходят второй планы, возникает ясность мысли и вообще положительные эмоции.


Очень по-разному бывает. Кому-то много времени плохо, а мало - хорошо. Кому-то наоборот. У кого-то что-то получается и ясность наступает, у кого-то наоборот килесы охватывают весь ум так, что человек не знает куда бежать.

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Ходят слухи, что вы медитацией занимаетесь. Считаете, что прошли предварительные этапы?


Прочитал предыдущие страницы, вопрос снимается. 

Зом, правильные вещи говорит, считаю, было бы глупо спорить. Единственный момент, не очень понятно как без "формальной медитации", успокоения ума и фокусировки внимания, можно развивать другие элементы 8БП. Например, нравственность - даже 5 правил соблюдать сложно, настолько сильно желание. Вроде и принял решение блюсти, но энергии ненадолго хватает. А при некотором успокоении цепляния естественным образом отваливаются, отпадает необходимость в сознательном усилии и напряжении. Короче, я за совмещение.

----------

Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Например, нравственность - даже 5 правил соблюдать сложно, настолько сильно желание. Вроде и принял решение блюсти, но энергии ненадолго хватает.


Ну а как это делают люди, которые никогда не медитируют? Многочисленные азиаты-миряне, например? Да и монахи тоже, большая часть которых вообще не медитирует. Более того, они и целибат умудряются держать. Повторюсь, что все необходимые качества _можно_ развивать без медитации. Более того, даже _лучше_ развивать их без медитации - так чтобы вам не требовалось формально где-то сидеть, чтобы они развивались. Но если можете развивать их только в медиатции и больше никак - тогда явно лучше медитировать, чем вообще ничего не делать -)

ЗЫ: Я лично в медитации сейчас из всех упомянутых мной качеств стараюсь развивать то, которое хуже всего будет развиваться вне её - а именно - сосредоточение. Это качество, конечно, можно развивать и в работе или хобби или, скажем, во время прогулки. Но обычно в этих случаях много отвлечений, а при формальной медитации обычно их нет, или мало. Однако, как я выяснил для себя на практике, даже при установлении очень мощного сосредоточения (экагатты), медитация глубже всё равно не продвигается. Видимо, из-за недостатка развитости других качеств ума и факторов Пути (одним голым сосредоточением сыт не будешь). Поэтому в настоящий момент больше внимания уделяю другим качествам, а медитативное сосредоточение практикую так - время от времени. Вот, например, пойду в понедельник-вторник посижу .)

----------

Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Да и монахи тоже, большая часть которых вообще не медитирует. Более того, они и целибат умудряются держать.


Им приходится, окружение давит.Ни бухла, ни девок..   




> Повторюсь, что все необходимые качества _можно_ развивать без медитации.


Можно, конечно, через поведение постепенно менять ум. Но можно непосредственно действовать сразу на ум, тогда правильные качества проявляются спонтанно.

----------


## Raudex

> Вводим в заблуждение значится...
> 
> А это как раз говорит о том, что ретрит спланирован неправильно, в том числе из-за малого количества времени. В процессе ретрита боли уходят второй планы, возникает ясность мысли и вообще положительные эмоции.


Ну почему,у питерской группы разные занятия, есть и медитация, если не для желающих углубить и достигнуть чего либо то по крайней мере для тех кто просто решил попробовать её на вкус, я тоже ходил на ритриты и не редко. И считаю не зря, по крайней мере понял чётко что мне это ещё пока рано.

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Велеслав (03.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я люблю такие штуки называть "закон сохранения эго". У монаха есть большое преимущество перед мирянами в том, что он не "завязан" на внешнем, на чувстве собственности (и его производных) в отношении внешних объектов. Но эго - хитрец из хитрецов. Все, чего его лишили во внешнем мире, оно пытается добрать внутри .


Вы на монахов современных некоторых вблизи посмотрите...... :Smilie:  Точно такая же привязанность к внешним объектам - к удобствам, еде и прочему может быть. Нежелание выполнять неприятные вещи. И с этим надо справляться, как любому существу - с внутренним и внешним - они у всех присутствуют. 

Порой миряне с этим вопросом справляются лучше. Потому как наглядно ежедневно могут наблюдать, что материальные объекты не приводят к счастью.




> Единственный момент, не очень понятно как без "формальной медитации", успокоения ума и фокусировки внимания, можно развивать другие элементы 8БП. Например, нравственность - даже 5 правил соблюдать сложно, настолько сильно желание. Вроде и принял решение блюсти, но энергии ненадолго хватает. А при некотором успокоении цепляния естественным образом отваливаются, отпадает необходимость в сознательном усилии и напряжении. Короче, я за совмещение.


 А что вы называете формальной медитацией? Сидение? Фокусировать внимание можно среди бытового хаоса - тренировать осознанность и памятование - через постоянное наблюдение за тем, что происходит в уме и бытовыми действиями. Сначала это будет не очень успешно, но навык приходит от усердия и при старании, этот навык можно развить вообще без сидения, постоянно координируя свои 10 благих. Тем более - постоянно меняющиеся условия в быту - прекрасный тренажор - всегда свежий, всегда неожиданный, всегда в новых условиях и при новом стечении обстоятельств. И вообще, привычку следить за умом надо нарабатывать так, чтобы она работала везде - в самых экстримных ситуациях. 

А уж там дальше для некоторых вещей, и правда, надо сидеть серьезно. Но при четких наставлениях и с подробным описанием - как сидеть и что нарабатывать. ОТ умелого наставника.

----------

Zom (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Так ведь такое и от просто становление монахом может случается, постригся и теперь все обязаны меня уважать, как минимум.


Не, насчёт обязаны - это вы зря, к почтению и поклонам привыкаешь очень быстро, вообще не воспринимаешь как что то особенное, тем более что молодому монаху самому кланяться приходиться постоянно, всем кто старше, особенно на Ланке где надо распластаться ничком и ещё пробухтеть гату на пали, довольно длинную, и тут уж не сделаешь морду утюгом и не пройдёшь мимо, если перед тобой старший - изволь сделать "ку", к счастью хорошему ачану и бухнуться в ножки в радость, да и полезно с себя сбить спесь, тем более обычно старший монах всегда отвечает на приветствие, даже очень важные монахи тяу кана и тяу куны. Ну за исключением некоторых особо коричневых....
Если кто то из мирян нарочито не уважает, то просто смотришь на него с сочувсвием, цыкают на таких обычно другие миряне. У нас же не было никакой досады и чванства, поверьте, хлопот от этого почтения гораздо больше чем бонусов. Если Винаю иногда и нарушают то этикет блюдут очень строго, а это хлопотно. Хотя мы конечно в своём кругу иногда в шутку обыгрываем эту тему  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (03.02.2013), Zom (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Велеслав (03.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Нико (03.02.2013), Ритл (03.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы на монахов современных некоторых вблизи посмотрите...... Точно такая же привязанность к внешним объектам - к удобствам, еде и прочему может быть. Нежелание выполнять неприятные вещи. И с этим надо справляться, как любому существу - с внутренним и внешним - они у всех присутствуют.


Не спорю. Но я говорил об "идеальном" варианте. А то, что в жизни на каждом шагу у всех возникают омрачения, так это верно  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Но я говорил об "идеальном" варианте.


"Идеальных вариантов" нету.

----------


## AlexТ

> Тема плавно перешла в тему "Работает ли медитация"



Работает мудрость которая искореняет клеши.  А просто джханы, не всегда. Я читал о паре которая достигла все 8 джхан (сильной версии) и всё равно женились, а сейчас за большие деньги консультируют людей... Да и джатаках есть истории когда супер аскет  (_будуший Будда Готама_) владеющий джханами, упал... Был соблазнен голой женщиной....


Думаю что лучше развитие мудрости, особенно о анатте.

----------


## Поляков

> Фокусировать внимание можно среди бытового хаоса - тренировать осознанность и памятование - через постоянное наблюдение за тем, что происходит в уме и бытовыми действиями.


осознанно менять подгузники младенцу? ))

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> берём 8 правил, как более продвинутый уровень нравственности - способствующий как раз медитации.


На правильно организованном ретрите  все эти правила соблюдаются в течение 14-21 дня. Это как раз и способствует возникновению глубокого и устойчивого самадхи и не только. И позволяет достичь хороших результатов за относительно короткое время. Но соблюдать предписания и медитировать надо действительно искренне, не отклоняясь, в чем опытный учитель помогает.

Зом, вы так и не ответили, у вас есть учитель, который направляет(направлял) вас в практике?




> Вот именно по этой самой причине вполне можно обойтись и без формальной медитации. Кроме того, как верно отметила выше Пема - есть кое-что, что вы не сможете развить в формальной медитации.


Великий Будда указал, что есть только один, *единственный путь* к преодолению страданий и достижению Ниббаны. И дал технику - медитации Випассана. Это позволяет пройти путь быстрее и качественнее, очищая ум от загрязнений. Очищенному уму проще выполнять все предписания в жизни и развивать необходимые качества. В процессе формальной медитации, практикуемой правильно, происходит *автоматическое* очищение ума от загрязнений.
Можно почитать Махасатипаттхану Сутту из Дигхи Никайи, чтобы убедиться в этом.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Ануруддха (03.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ну а как это делают люди, которые никогда не медитируют? Многочисленные азиаты-миряне, например? Да и монахи тоже, большая часть которых вообще не медитирует.


В Таиланде например, многочисленные миряне часто медитируют, приходя в храм на 10 дней. А храмов бесчисленное множество и в каждом есть места для мирян-медитаторов. Каждый мужчина хоть раз в жизни постригался в монахи на какое-то время, принося заслуги себе и своей семье. Дети с 7 лет тоже формально медитируют в храмах, а мальчики пробуют монашеский опыт.
А среди монахов бОльшая часть все же медитирует, и обучает медитации и правильному поведению мирян.
Вы сколько времени провели в тхеравадинских странах и монастырях, чтобы делать такие выводы?

----------

Ануруддха (03.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> На правильно организованном ретрите все эти правила соблюдаются в течение 14-21 дня. Это как раз и способствует возникновению глубокого и устойчивого самадхи и не только. И позволяет достичь хороших результатов за относительно короткое время. Но соблюдать предписания и медитировать надо действительно искренне, не отклоняясь, в чем опытный учитель помогает.


А, к слову, вы знаете, что ретриты в современном виде - это вообще говоря новодел конца 19-начала 20 века? Их раньше никогда не было -) Но люди придумали. Если по-англицки читаете, будет небезынтересно ,) - http://meaningness.wordpress.com/201...ts-meditation/




> Зом, вы так и не ответили, у вас есть учитель, который направляет(направлял) вас в практике?


Конечно есть. Самый главный учитель - Будда. Такие ценные советы подсказывает, на что ни один из современных учителей не способен. Просто надо его наставления изучать. А многим это делать лень, легче отдаться на волю некоего Гуру и тупо повторять, что он скажет, не ставя под сомнение ни единое его слово.




> Великий Будда указал, что есть только один, единственный путь к преодолению страданий и достижению Ниббаны. И дал технику - медитации Випассана.


Вот канон почитаете хорошо, и сами потом над этой фразой посмеётесь. Я понимаю конечно вашу привязанность к современным випассанистам, у которых кроме Махасатипаттхана сутты ничего больше нет - но поверьте, это очень узкий и очень сильно урезанный взгляд на практику Пути. Это не Восьмеричный Путь, нет. Это Одноричный Путь Сатипаттханы.




> А среди монахов бОльшая часть все же медитирует, и обучает медитации и правильному поведению мирян.
> Вы сколько времени провели в тхеравадинских странах и монастырях, чтобы делать такие выводы?


Мало кто медитирует. Спросите у Раудекса. Я сам за свои поездки медитаторов тоже почти не видел. Аджан Джаясаро с многолетним стажем жизни в Тае также об этом говорил. На Ланке вообще почти никто не медитирует (в Тае больше из-за нововведений). Но хороших буддистов там очень-очень много (предупреждая вопрос - нет, я там не был, но слышал от тех, кто был).

----------

Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

Медитировать или нет, и как это делать - это личное дело каждого, его карма. И предлагать посмеяться над словами Будды. Отрицать эту часть Пути могут только те, кто не пережил на своем опыте все то, о чем говорит Будда. Вы наверное в каком-то другом Таиланде были :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Отрицать эту часть Пути могут только те,


То есть всё-таки признаёте, что это только _часть_? И нет, я нигде не сказал, что её отрицаю. Было бы глупо отрицать часть Пути, верно ведь?

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> осознанно менять подгузники младенцу? ))


Подгузник при хорошей скорости(если ребенок "навалил" и его еще подмыть надо), - это минут 5-10 - его еще и одеть надо, и "бомбу" тщательно завернуть и убрать. Если ребенка менять в машине или в "полевых" условиях - может занять больше времени. Если вы можете сохранять неприрывную осознанность эти 10 минут, - это вполне себе хороший результат для начинающего и даже не очень начинающего. 

Зом говорил о штатовском подходе к медитации. Я не совсем согласна. Если человек копит буддийские знания и знакомится с текстами - он на подгузниках не останавливается и естесственным образом движется дальше. Искусственно задержать его не даванием чего-то нельзя. Он сам будет стремиться к последующим знаниям. А также опытный наставник обычно дает продвинутым ученикам более продвинутые практики, или тогда это неумелый наставник.

----------


## Thaitali

> То есть всё-таки признаёте, что это только _часть_? И нет, я нигде не сказал, что её отрицаю. Было бы глупо отрицать часть Пути, верно ведь?


 Путь - он укаждого свой, это более обширное понятие. Его части зависят от кармы.  А Единственный Путь к Ниббане указал Великий Буда.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Медитировать или нет, и как это делать - это личное дело каждого, его карма. И предлагать посмеяться над словами Будды. Отрицать эту часть Пути могут только те, кто не пережил на своем опыте все то, о чем говорит Будда. Вы наверное в каком-то другом Таиланде были


Если мне кажется, что я на своем опыте пережил то, о чем говорил Будда, я тут же прекращаю медитацию и начинаю искать ошибки (ту скрытую бессознательную эгоцентрическую идею, которая лежит в основе этих мыслей)  :Smilie: .

----------

Тао (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Если мне кажется, что я на своем опыте пережил то, о чем говорил Будда, я тут же прекращаю медитацию и начинаю искать ошибки (ту скрытую бессознательную эгоцентрическую идею, которая лежит в основе этих мыслей) .


Когда "кажется, креститься надо".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда "кажется, креститься надо".


Эт тоже можна  :Smilie: . Но лучше поискать корни заблуждений. Ибо экзальтация - злейший враг медитации... 

Где-то Аджан Чаа высказался по поводу того, что, если вы нашли какое-то особое блаженное состояние, то бегите оттуда подальше. Ибо если ощущается страдание, то мы инстинктивно стремимся его преодолеть. Если же случается "безмятежность" или какие-то другие "особые" продвинутые состояния, то там можно увязнуть надолго. Потом они прекращаются, и человек еще сильнее страдает  :Frown: .

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ибо экзальтация - злейший враг медитации...


Ага, особенно блаженство при обретении шаматхи. ))) Блаженная податливость там тела и ума. )




> Если же случается "безмятежность" или какие-то другие "особые" продвинутые состояния, то там можно увязнуть надолго. Потом они прекращаются, и человек еще сильнее страдает .


Ну да, прекращаются, если они фальшивые.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ага, особенно блаженство при обретении шаматхи. ))) Блаженная податливость там тела и ума. )


А Вы его веником, это блаженство, или тапком  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> А Вы его веником, это блаженство, или тапком .


Достичь бы сперва. Потом тейблом по фейсу. )))

----------


## Топпер

> Глубина этого понимания у всех разная, зависит от кармы и т.д. Никто не говорит, что после одного ритрита наступит Ниббана. Но осознанность повысится, придет понимание причинно-следственных связей. И поступки становятся более нравственными и т.д. не потому, что кто-то так сказал, а потому что человек это осознал интуитивно.
> Могу предположить, что люди, которые не считают медитацию необходимой для продвижение на Пути для всех, сами не проходили подобных ритритов или просто не достигли пока понимания ее важности.


Вы как давно в буддизме? Вы можете предположить, что люди, которуе не считают медитацию необходимой возможно больше  (а возможно даже успешнее) вас практикуют?

----------

Eugeny (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Условия для чего? Для того, чтобы монахи становились "продвинутыми" практикующими? По-моему, подобные условия каждый создает себе сам.


Например условий в удовлетворении четырёх необходимостей. А без них практики не будет. И здесь уж вопрос за мирянами.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так ведь такое и от просто становление монахом может случается, постригся и теперь все обязаны меня уважать, как минимум.


Небуддисты - не обязаны. А те, кто назвался буддистом - наверно всё-таки в каком-то пусть и минимальном виде обязаны. Если за личные качества не уважают, то хотя бы, как часть бхиккхусангхи. 
В конце концов если уж другие монахи не считают таким уж плохим непараджичного монаха, то странно было бы видеть от буддистов-мирян подобных оценок.

В Азии интересно в этом смысле, что люди даже мальчикам-саманерам кланяются и выказывают всяческие знаки уважения. Хотя понятно, что десятилетний мальчик - это всего лишь десятилетний мальчик.

----------

Raudex (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Все это можно развивать на интеллектуальном уровне. В процессе медитации (правильной, под руководством опытного учителя) происходит понимание и осознание на интуитивном уровне, проходя 16 ступеней прозрения( The 16 Stages of Insight).  Глубина этого понимания у всех разная, зависит от кармы и т.д. Никто не говорит, что после одного ритрита наступит Ниббана. Но осознанность повысится, придет понимание причинно-следственных связей. И поступки становятся более нравственными и т.д. не потому, что кто-то так сказал, а потому что человек это осознал интуитивно.
> Могу предположить, что люди, которые не считают медитацию необходимой для продвижение на Пути для всех, сами не проходили подобных ритритов или просто не достигли пока понимания ее важности.


Знаете что я вам скажу? Ещё до Буддизма я очень много медитировал, и при этом взгляды у меня были аморальные, суть медитаций  сводилась к тому, что после них у меня был приход медитативный, эдакий побег от депрессий в медитативный приход, и вот однажды не развивая другие факторы домедитировался так, что у меня было ощущение, что все это сон, люди персонажи этого сна, и их жизни ничего не стоят,мол можно их убивать и ничего страшного, в те времена во мне преобладали адвайтические воззрения, типа нужно домедитироваться до того, что бы осознать себя вездесущим брахманом, и осознать что все иллюзия,так вот домедитировавшись до такого состояния безграничности восприятия и иллюзорности у меня разболелась голова и стала раскалываться, и потом произошел весь откат медитативного опыта, теперь то я понимаю, что это из за не развитых факторов нравственности и воззрений. Так что про медитацию можете даже и не говорить.Будь медитации достаточно, все йоги, джайны, даосы и представители других направлений имеющих в запасе медитацию уже давно достигли бы ниббаны, но этого нет и не будет, будь этого достаточно Будда не говорил бы о других факторах. Я смотрю у людей бывает такой стереотип раз Будда сказал, что медитация ведет к ниббане, то они решают, что он имел ввиду что одной медитации достаточно, для того что бы достичь ниббаны, однако он так же говорил что отказ он дурных мыслей ведет к ниббане и от дурных речей, это же не значит что лишь отказавшись от дурных речей можно прийти к ниббане, то же самое относительно медитации она лишь фактор на пути. А путь по моему мнению спиралеобразен развитие одних факторов помогает развитию других.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Наталья (01.04.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

> в те времена во мне преобладали адвайтические воззрения


А вы придерживались Ямы и Ниямы?

----------


## Eugeny

> А вы придерживались Ямы и Ниямы?


Яма и нияма это йога ,а не адвайта,так что конечно не придерживался.Мне были ближе тогда всякие Ошо,карлы ренцы, Балсекары рамеши и.т.д

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

> Яма и нияма это йога ,а не адвайта


Я всегда считал и вроде как даже читал (не помню где) - что Яма и Нияма это база для практикующих почти всех направлений Индуизма - во всяком случае в наше время.
Но я могу и ошибаться. Сейчас на скорую руку погуглил, но не нашел ни подтверждения ни опровержения.
Ну да ладно, суть не в этом.

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Вы можете предположить, что люди, которуе не считают медитацию необходимой возможно больше  (а возможно даже успешнее) вас практикуют?


надеюсь, что это так

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> То есть всё-таки признаёте, что это только _часть_? И нет, я нигде не сказал, что её отрицаю. Было бы глупо отрицать часть Пути, верно ведь?


Дело в том, что Сатипаттхана это не часть Пути, это, как бы выразиться, сердцевина, сокровищница. Но практиковать ее под силам только ооочень высоким практикам. Поэтому говорить о том, что Сатипаттханы - мало для практики, это не совсем корректно. До нее нужно дорасти. Это безумно, неописуемо трудно, даже полчаса в день прожить, правильно ее практикуя.
На Ланке есть традиция декламировать на пали эту сутту, но это как попугай повторяет слова, - никакого смысла. 
А вообще, мне кажется, Вы зря переживаете, что люди слишком рано и много медитируют. По моим наблюдениям, даже среди монахов таких- подавляющее меньшинство. В основном, монахи заняты не меньше мирян: поддержка монастырей, обучение, строительство, ритуалы, и т.д. Многие даже не скрывают, что медитировать просто некогда.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.02.2013), Styeba (05.02.2013), Thaitali (04.02.2013), Ануруддха (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Небуддисты - не обязаны. А те, кто назвался буддистом - наверно всё-таки в каком-то пусть и минимальном виде обязаны. Если за личные качества не уважают, то хотя бы, как часть бхиккхусангхи. 
> В конце концов если уж другие монахи не считают таким уж плохим непараджичного монаха, то странно было бы видеть от буддистов-мирян подобных оценок.
> 
> В Азии интересно в этом смысле, что люди даже мальчикам-саманерам кланяются и выказывают всяческие знаки уважения. Хотя понятно, что десятилетний мальчик - это всего лишь десятилетний мальчик.


Я вот довольно много размышляла над этим. С одной стороны, выражение почтения монахам в Тае и других буддийских странах- это просто традиция, как, например, кланяться в ноги родителям. Это не плохо, это хорошо, но надо понимать, что традиция есть традиция, и люди ее боятся нарушить из- за страха, а не из-за настоящей Веры, Саддхи, в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху. Мало кто верит, но много кто- просто следует культурным нормам. 
Другой аспект в том, что такое трепетное отношение неизбежно влечет за собой использование монашества дурными людьми ( а че, постригся и не работай и тебе все кланяются). Будда предупреждал об этом и предупреждал самих монахов не впасть в гордыню. По сути, это его подвиг - то, что он создал такую линию взаимоотношений между отшельниками и мирянами и изменил статус аскетов на высокий и почтенный. И каждый монах должен отлично это понимать- почтение оказывается не ему как личности, а Сангхе как владелице Истины.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.02.2013), Thaitali (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (04.02.2013), Ануруддха (04.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Небуддисты - не обязаны. А те, кто назвался буддистом - наверно всё-таки в каком-то пусть и минимальном виде обязаны. Если за личные качества не уважают, то хотя бы, как часть бхиккхусангхи.


Ну я говорил не о том, должен ли мирянин уважать или нет, а об ожиданиях монаха про его отношения с мирянами. Будет ли его расстраивать то что он не видит уважения от мирян, будет ли считать мирян ниже себя.

----------


## Жека

> Ну я говорил не о том, должен ли мирянин уважать или нет, а об ожиданиях монаха про его отношения с мирянами. Будет ли его расстраивать то что он не видит уважения от мирян, будет ли считать мирян ниже себя.


У настоящего монаха вообще не может быть никаких ожиданий. Сколько в Каноне потрясающих примеров скромности арахантов! Дост. Сарипутта, например, встречает другого монаха, который его не знал, и беседует с ним на равных, не кичась там: о, да я - главный ученик Будды, я великий, кланяйся мне! 
Никогда.
Мой Учитель совершенно безразличен к внешним знакам почтения. Например, недавно в центр приехали люди, которые не знают его в лицо. Одна женщина, увидя его на улице, подошла и спросила, где выкинуть мусор, а потом сунула пакет ему в руки! Он спокойно взял и выкинул его в урну, не говоря ей, да что вы делаете! Я - главный монах тут, у меня сотни учеников, книги, я знаю президентов страны и они мне кланяются!
Нет. Просто взял пакет мусора и выкинул в урну.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (04.02.2013), Наталья (01.04.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Другой аспект в том, что такое трепетное отношение неизбежно влечет за собой использование монашества дурными людьми ( а че, постригся и не работай и тебе все кланяются).


Вы попробуйте, даже если жульничать и жить насквозь цинично - всё равно это будет трудной и неблагодарной долей. Потому что чивара накладывает массу обязательств, а те кто вам поклоняется только и ждут момента что б вас поймать на косяках.


> Мой Учитель совершенно безразличен к внешним знакам почтения. Например, недавно в центр приехали люди, которые не знают его в лицо. Одна женщина, увидя его на улице, подошла и спросила, где выкинуть мусор, а потом сунула пакет ему в руки! Он спокойно взял и выкинул его в урну, не говоря ей, да что вы делаете! Я - главный монах тут, у меня сотни учеников, книги, я знаю президентов страны и они мне кланяются!
>  Нет. Просто взял пакет мусора и выкинул в урну.


Ну что - этот монах профи, всего лишь выкинул мусор в урну , а смотрите как на вас это подействовало :Big Grin:  И ведь ничего высокодуховного или мегавинайского не пришлось изображать, просто движение руками. На вроде советской книжки "Ленин и дети"
Странно почему миряне так болезненно относятся к поклонам, и так ревнуют к ним. Наверное их мало уважают в жизни. Но я уже написал выше - знаки почтения они докучны, нет в них ничего приятного, зато сильная ответственность. Упиваться ими вы будете первую неделю после пострига, не более того. Потом будете смотреть на это как на ритуальную необходимость.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> У настоящего монаха вообще не может быть никаких ожиданий.


О, миряне так "хорошо" в этом разбираются. Что и как должно быть у настоящего монаха.... Остальные кончено же ненастоящие, а игрушечные.

----------

Bob (04.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Нико (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну я говорил не о том, должен ли мирянин уважать или нет, а об ожиданиях монаха про его отношения с мирянами. Будет ли его расстраивать то что он не видит уважения от мирян, будет ли считать мирян ниже себя.


Вообще то монах выше мирянина, он выше божеств. Этому прямо и косвенно нас постоянно учили. Об этом и в суттах есть. А что ожидание? Я ожидал что мне дадут дану в деревне на пиндапате, если б не ожидал - ходил бы в другую, в третью, в пятую, десятую. И там бы не дали тогда на выбор: или нарушал бы правила или расстригся.
В вашем примере - если миряне говорят что буддисты - то уважение к бхиккху сангхе ожидать от них логично. Буддийские формы проявления уважения также известны и прописаны в суттах - почтительное приветствие и дана чаттаро ниссая.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Дело в том, что Сатипаттхана это не часть Пути, это, как бы выразиться, сердцевина, сокровищница. Но практиковать ее под силам только ооочень высоким практикам. Поэтому говорить о том, что Сатипаттханы - мало для практики, это не совсем корректно. До нее нужно дорасти. Это безумно, неописуемо трудно, даже полчаса в день прожить, правильно ее практикуя.
> На Ланке есть традиция декламировать на пали эту сутту, но это как попугай повторяет слова, - никакого смысла. 
> А вообще, мне кажется, Вы зря переживаете, что люди слишком рано и много медитируют. По моим наблюдениям, даже среди монахов таких- подавляющее меньшинство. В основном, монахи заняты не меньше мирян: поддержка монастырей, обучение, строительство, ритуалы, и т.д. Многие даже не скрывают, что медитировать просто некогда.


 Да что вы говорите? Я практиковал до Буддизма и Сатипаттхану и Сосредоточение, при чем минимум 6 часов в день , в выходные дни по 12 часов доходило, результаты я описал постом выше, еще раз повторю это лишь факторы Сатипаттхана это седьмой фактор пути, одной лишь сатипаттханой ниббаны не достичь.

----------

Карло (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Вообще то монах выше мирянина, он выше божеств.


Про божеств не знаю, отношений с ними нет. Здесь дело в том, что значит "выше" на практике, какие роли за этим стоят?

----------


## Averin

> Я практиковал до Буддизма и Сатипаттхану и Сосредоточение, при чем минимум 6 часов в день , в выходные дни по 12 часов доходило, результаты я описал постом выше


Вы же там писали, что хотели стать вездесущим брахманом, а не сатипаттхану практиковали?

Ведь нет медитации самой по себе, разные люди даже называя что-то одним словом могут делать совершенно разное.

Сатипаттхана включает в себя отслеживание динамики и причинно-следственных отношений всех качеств психики, поэтому при правильном подходе эта практика отсекает вредные последствия сама по себе.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Эт тоже можна . Но лучше поискать корни заблуждений. Ибо экзальтация - злейший враг медитации... 
> 
> Где-то Аджан Чаа высказался по поводу того, что, если вы нашли какое-то особое блаженное состояние, то бегите оттуда подальше. Ибо если ощущается страдание, то мы инстинктивно стремимся его преодолеть. Если же случается "безмятежность" или какие-то другие "особые" продвинутые состояния, то там можно увязнуть надолго. Потом они прекращаются, и человек еще сильнее страдает .


​Вы немного не правы (или я Вас не понял  :Smilie:  по поводу переживания каких-то возвышенных состояний. По-моему у человека, который долго практикует, такие состояние неизбежны. На это указывают и все учителя. По крайне мере в дзен понятие "кеншо" и "сатори" именно об этом. Вопрос в том, чтобы не цепляться за эти состояния и продолжать практику дальше. Я сейчас читаю автобиографию Хакуина где он критикует учителей, которые не испытали сатори, но проповедают Дхарму. Он говорит, что настоящее сатори это когда прыгаешь от радости как сумасшедший и в его личной практике было множество таких моментов.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> ​Вы немного не правы (или я Вас не понял  по поводу переживания каких-то возвышенных состояний. По-моему у человека, который долго практикует, такие состояние неизбежны. На это указывают и все учителя. По крайне мере в дзен понятие "кеншо" и "сатори" именно об этом. Вопрос в том, чтобы не цепляться за эти состояния и продолжать практику дальше. Я сейчас читаю автобиографию Хакуина где он критикует учителей, которые не испытали сатори, но проповедают Дхарму. Он говорит, что настоящее сатори это когда прыгаешь от радости как сумасшедший и в его личной практике было множество таких моментов.


Я не берусь говорить о таких глубоких вещах как сатори. Думаю, и в дзен, и в Тхераваде (да и в других школах) есть множество _подобий_ пробужденных состояний. Сами эти подобия не страшны, если, как Вы верно отметили, к ним не цепляться. С Хакуином, конечно, я бы не стал спорить, как и с другими великими (они между собой, правда, спорят  :Smilie: , напр., Банкей скептически относился ко многим "классикам", Доген тоже был в восторге далеко не от всех). Но по логике вещей "прыгать от радости" в этой интерпретации означает на глубоком уровне сознания сравнить свое "омраченное" состояние с достигнутым "облегчением". Если человек часто прыгает от радости, то, значит, облегчение было временным, и омрачения периодически возвращаются... Впрочем, откуда мне знать об этом? Это так, замечания по ходу  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (04.02.2013), Тао (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Цитата Сообщение от Raudex Посмотреть сообщение
> Вообще то монах выше мирянина, он выше божеств.


Прям выше божеств.

----------


## AndyZ

> Если человек часто прыгает от радости, то, значит, облегчение было временным, и омрачения периодически возвращаются... Впрочем, откуда мне знать об этом? Это так, замечания по ходу .


Вы же помните по поводу "протирания зеркала постоянно"?  :Smilie:  Даже Будда не перестал медитировать и практиковать после своего просветления.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы же помните по поводу "протирания зеркала постоянно"?  Даже Будда не перестал медитировать и практиковать после своего просветления.


"Если вы ищете Будду, вы попадете к демону Будды. Если вы ищете патриархов, вы попадете к демонам патриархов. Что бы вы ни искали, все принесет страдание. Лучше не иметь ничего, что стоило бы искать"
Ринзай.
 :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вот довольно много размышляла над этим. С одной стороны, выражение почтения монахам в Тае и других буддийских странах- это просто традиция, как, например, кланяться в ноги родителям. Это не плохо, это хорошо, но надо понимать, что традиция есть традиция, и люди ее боятся нарушить из- за страха, а не из-за настоящей Веры, Саддхи, в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху. Мало кто верит, но много кто- просто следует культурным нормам.


Культурные нормы - они не из вакуума взялись. Они что-то выражать призваны. Демонстрировать некие внутренние настрои. А вот когда они не соблюдаются, встаёт вопрос, а есть ли это уважение внутри человека? Если он не проявляет почтения (кстати это один из путей накопления благой каммы, почитать тех, кто достоин уважения (не только монахов) ), не помогает то в чём это почтение выражается?



> Другой аспект в том, что такое трепетное отношение неизбежно влечет за собой использование монашества дурными людьми ( а че, постригся и не работай и тебе все кланяются).


А как можно использовать в своих целях поклоны? Я, честно говоря, не представляю себе этого.



> Будда предупреждал об этом и предупреждал самих монахов не впасть в гордыню.


Чтобы монахи не впадали в гордыню, есть Сангха. А вот для мирян поучать монахов - вот это гордыня точно, ибо старшего монаха даже младшие монахи и саманеры не поучают. А миряне себе такое позволяют.



> По сути, это его подвиг - то, что он создал такую линию взаимоотношений между отшельниками и мирянами и изменил статус аскетов на высокий и почтенный. И каждый монах должен отлично это понимать- почтение оказывается не ему как личности, а Сангхе как владелице Истины.


Не только его. Но и всей Сангхи, которая сохранила Дхамму и Винаю. Всей Сангхи, которая хотя бы минимально старается соответствовать статусу монаха. А минимально старается соответствовать та часть монахов, которые не совершили Параджику.

----------

Bob (04.02.2013), Raudex (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Карло (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну я говорил не о том, должен ли мирянин уважать или нет, а об ожиданиях монаха про его отношения с мирянами. Будет ли его расстраивать то что он не видит уважения от мирян, будет ли считать мирян ниже себя.


я думаю, что это важнее для самого мирянина. Если он декларирует свою приверженность Трём Драгоценностям, а сам при наличии бхиккхусангхи никак им не помогает и не выказывает уважения, тогда встаёт вопрос, а в чём вообще выражается это его уважение и приверженность?

----------


## Averin

> А вот для мирян поучать монахов - вот это гордыня точно


Если монах может получить каких то ценных знаний от мирянина, то в чем проблема? И особую "гордыню" не обязательно для этого иметь.




> ибо старшего монаха даже младшие монахи и саманеры не поучают. А миряне себе такое позволяют.


Из сутт также можно узнать, что при жизни Будды отношения между монахами и мирянами отличались здравой критикой. 
*Миряне учили монахов* и даже старших монахов, получая от них благодарность за это (напр. СН 41).

----------

Vladiimir (04.02.2013), Нико (04.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> я думаю, что это важнее для самого мирянина.


Ну раз важнее, значит это его дело, что ему нужно, а что нет на данный момент.

----------

Vladiimir (04.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да что вы говорите? Я практиковал до Буддизма и Сатипаттхану и Сосредоточение, при чем минимум 6 часов в день , в выходные дни по 12 часов доходило, результаты я описал постом выше, еще раз повторю это лишь факторы Сатипаттхана это седьмой фактор пути, одной лишь сатипаттханой ниббаны не достичь.


Будда называл Сатипаттхану самым прямым путем к освобождению.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Будда называл Сатипаттхану самым прямым путем к освобождению.


Сатипаттхана - это сложнейшая и тончайшая техника жизни. Насколько я помню ПК, ее практикуют даже архаты (Анурудха, напр.). Для того, чтобы ее практиковать абсолютно правильно, видимо, нужно достичь ниббаны  :Smilie: .

Когда начинают обсуждать различия разных школ буддизма, я всегда интересуюсь, отрицает ли какая-либо школа Сатипаттхану. Пока еще никто не сказал, что отрицает  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

> Если монах может получить каких то ценных знаний от мирянина, то в чем проблема? И особую "гордыню" не обязательно для этого иметь.


Если знания мирские - то никаких проблем. А про поучения я имею в виду различные варианты того, как должны вести себя "настоящие монахи". Вот это точно не есть хорошо.



> Из сутт также можно узнать, что при жизни Будды отношения между монахами и мирянами отличались здравой критикой. 
> *Миряне учили монахов* и даже старших монахов, получая от них благодарность за это (напр. СН 41).


Читта был, как минимум сотапаной. Кто из наших домохозяев может похвастаться тем же?




> Ну раз важнее, значит это его дело, что ему нужно, а что нет на данный момент.


Ну от таких мирян я лично и не жду никакой помощи. От них только проблемы бывают.

----------

Raudex (04.02.2013), Карло (06.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

В Патимоккхе есть 16 правил преподавания Дхаммы

57. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках зонтик: это правило должно соблюдаться.
58. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках посох: это правило должно соблюдаться.
59. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках нож: это правило должно соблюдаться.
60. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках оружие: это правило должно соблюдаться.
61 (62). Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, носит кожаную (не кожаную) обувь: это правило должно соблюдаться.
63. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, едет в повозке: это правило должно соблюдаться.
64. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который лежит, не будучи больным: это правило должно соблюдаться.
65. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, сидит, обхватив руками колени: это правило должно соблюдаться.
66. Я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, на котором одет головной убор: это правило должно соблюдаться.
67. Я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, у которого покрыта голова: это правило должно соблюдаться.
68. Сидя на земле, я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, сидящего на сидении: это правило должно соблюдаться.
69. Сидя на низком сидении, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, сидящего на высоком сидении: это правило должно соблюдаться.
70. Стоя, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который сидит, не будучи больным: это правило должно соблюдаться.
71. Идя сзади, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, идущего впереди, если он не болен: это правило должно соблюдаться.
72. Идя сбоку от дороги, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, идущего по дороге, если он не болен: это правило должно соблюдаться.

И возможно кому-то покажется, что это дискриминация, что монахи ставят себя таким образом, но тем не менее Будда ввёл такие правила.

Для некоторых буддистов кажется оскорбительным, что монахи не здороваются за руку. Но опять же, что мы можем узреть в славословиях Трём Драгоценностям: "Достойная *почтительного приветствия*, Несравненное поле заслуг для мира".

----------

Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 57. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках зонтик: это правило должно соблюдаться.


А если дождь идёт?

----------


## Averin

> Читта был, как минимум сотапаной. Кто из наших домохозяев может похвастаться тем же?


Да кто же их знает.

----------

Vladiimir (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да кто же их знает.


Тоже самое можно сказать и про наших монахов. Кто же знает, что они игрушечные? Вполне может статься, что и самые настоящие.

----------


## Топпер

> А если дождь идёт?


А зачем под дождём учить?

----------


## Нико

> ]А зачем под дождём учить?


Иногда случается, тут особенно. Я знаю правило про зонтик и шапку, но иногда не получается соблюдать. ЕСДЛ разрешает в таких случаях.

----------


## Топпер

> Иногда случается, тут особенно. Я знаю правило про зонтик и шапку, но иногда не получается соблюдать. ЕСДЛ разрешает в таких случаях.


В этом случае наверное и монах сидит под зонтом и все остальные? Тогда это нормально.

----------


## Нико

> В этом случае наверное и монах сидит под зонтом и все остальные? Тогда это нормально.


Ну да, сидят же. Его Святейшество в этих случаях жалко, он даже в морозных условиях не кутается в дополнительные тёплые одежды. (

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Для некоторых буддистов кажется оскорбительным, что монахи не здороваются за руку. Но опять же, что мы можем узреть в славословиях Трём Драгоценностям: "Достойная *почтительного приветствия*, Несравненное поле заслуг для мира".


А Виная запрещает здороваться за руку с монахом? Или, скажем, обнять его? Разве такие формы приветствия обязательно непочтительны?

----------


## Топпер

> А Виная запрещает здороваться за руку с монахом? Или, скажем, обнять его? Разве такие формы приветствия обязательно непочтительны?


Конечно непочтительны. Здороваются за руку или похлопывают по плечу и т.п. с равным. А почтительное приветствие это складывание рук в анджали и поклон (не обязательно до земли. Он может быть обозначен лёгким кивком головы например. Но всё-таки это более почтительно, чем рукопожатие).

----------

Bob (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Нико (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Конечно непочтительны. Здороваются за руку или похлопывают по плечу и т.п. с равным. А почтительное приветствие это складывание рук в анджали и поклон.


Возможно, это имеет глубокие исторические корни. Я, правда, здороваюсь за руку со студентами, которые намного младше меня. Причем делаю это первым, чтобы они не чувствовали неловкость  :Smilie: . Стараюсь, чтобы в дискуссии они не чувствовали, что я выше их по статусу и говорили то, что думают. Загнивающие западные нравы  :Smilie: . Правда, я их считаю абсолютно равными себе... (применяю, так сказать, "равностность" на практике  :Wink: ).

Похлопывание по плечу - это можно иногда интерпретировать как фамильярность. Обмнимают же обычно очень близких и дорогих людей.
Ну, а рукопожатие - это просто взаимное уважение и демонстрация того, что ты доброжелательно относишься к собеседнику.

----------

Averin (04.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Ритл (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно, это имеет глубокие исторические корни. Я, правда, здороваюсь за руку со студентами, которые намного младше меня. Причем делаю это первым, чтобы они не чувствовали неловкость


Так по этикету так и положено: старший подаёт руку младшему, тогда это нормально. Но если младший старшему - нет. 
Правда это всё-таки касается мирян и мирских отношений.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так по этикету так и положено: старший подаёт руку младшему, тогда это нормально. Но если младший старшему - нет. 
> Правда это всё-таки касается мирян и мирских отношений.


Да, конечно. Мне просто интересно было, оговорено ли "рукопожатие" в Винае (я ее слабо знаю).

Кстати, те правила, которые Вы процитировали, имеют глубокий смысл, особенно если вникнуть в исторический контекст того времени. Будда делал то, что должен был делать. Он формировал правильное отношение к Сангхе. Ради тех же мирян, у которых (особенно богатых и влиятельных) высокомерие зашкаливало.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, конечно. Мне просто интересно было, оговорено ли "рукопожатие" в Винае (я ее слабо знаю).


Не было в то время рукопожатия. Но я специально привёл некоторые пункты, которые могут показаться излишними, типа сидения на более высоких сидениях, чем монах и т.п. И специально упомянул про почтительное приветствие. Из этого можно понять, что рукопожатие, которое по своей сути должно демонстрировать равенство (именно поэтому в странах победившего феминизма стало нормой здороваться за руку даже с женщинами) не должно применяться мирянами к монахам.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не было в то время рукопожатия. Но я специально привёл некоторые пункты, которые могут показаться излишними, типа сидения на более высоких сидениях, чем монах и т.п. И специально упомянул про почтительное приветствие. Из этого можно понять, что рукопожатие, которое по своей сути должно демонстрировать равенство (именно поэтому в странах победившего феминизма стало нормой здороваться за руку даже с женщинами) не должно применяться мирянами к монахам.


Да, мне тоже кажется, что "рукопожатие" - это более позднее изобретение. Возможно, наши форумские эрудиты найдут истоки такой формы приветствия. Я, кстати, проведя некоторое время заграницей, начал путаться, когда надо с женщиной здороваться за руку, а когда не надо. Потому что на Западе, не поздоровавшись с женщиной за руку, но поздоровавшись за руку с мужчинами, наносишь оскорбление женщине. И я бы не сказал, что мы - правы, а они - нет. Жизнь идет вперед, социальные отношения претерпевают существенные изменения. Аничча... (как и говорил Будда Гаутама)  :Smilie: .

----------


## Averin

> Но я специально привёл некоторые пункты, которые могут показаться излишними, типа сидения на более высоких сидениях, чем монах и т.п. И специально упомянул про почтительное приветствие. Из этого можно понять, что рукопожатие, которое по своей сути должно демонстрировать равенство (именно поэтому в странах победившего феминизма стало нормой здороваться за руку даже с женщинами) не должно применяться мирянами к монахам.


Правила которые вы привели синим шрифтом направлено на то, чтобы мирянин не был выше, причем когда монах учит. Равенство в этикете они не запрещают.

----------

Vladiimir (04.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Правила которые вы привели синим шрифтом направлено на то, чтобы мирянин не был выше, причем когда монах учит. Равенство в этикете они не запрещают.


А то, что я привёл ниже говорит о почтительном приветствии. Вы, как тхеравадин, по идее, должны это каждый день по утрам читать.

что касается равенства: у равного себе нечему учится. Вот возьмём даже наш разговор: вы априорно уже считаете, что мы равны по статусу и начинаете со мной спорить. Естественно, что ничего полезного для себя, вы от меня в принципе в такой ситуации получить не можете. Даже теоретически. И даже если учесть, что сейчас это можно оправдать как-то отсутствием у меня буддийского образования, то будь я даже с таковым, ситуация бы не поменялась.

На самом же деле монах выше мирянина хотя бы по степени обетов и принадлежности к Сангхе. Бхиккхусангха - поле заслуг. Азиатские буддисты это понимают. Но там - воспитание в русле традиционного буддизма. У нас же - самостийное плавание, которое вполне закономерно начинается с отрицания необходимости получения Прибежища у монаха, а заканчивается отрицанием самого монашества. Про корни этого явления я писал вчера в соседней теме.

----------

Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А то, что я привёл ниже говорит о почтительном приветствии. Вы, как тхеравадин, по идее, должны это каждый день по утрам читать.
> 
> что касается равенства: у равного себе нечему учится. Вот возьмём даже наш разговор: вы априорно уже считаете, что мы равны по статусу и начинаете со мной спорить. Естественно, что ничего полезного для себя, вы от меня в принципе в такой ситуации получить не можете. Даже теоретически.


Дорогие коллеги, ну зачем конфликтовать на ровном месте? Ведь разговор действительно интересный и содержательный... 

У равного есть чему поучиться. И даже есть чему поучиться у низшего. Можно поучиться даже у домашних животных, и даже у неодушевленных предметов типа камня или процессов типа дождя...

----------

Averin (04.02.2013), Ритл (04.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну и чтобы учить, монах должен сам знать Дхамму.

----------


## Averin

> что касается равенства: у равного себе нечему учится.Вот возьмём даже наш разговор: вы априорно уже считаете, что мы равны по статусу и начинаете со мной спорить. Естественно, что ничего полезного для себя, вы от меня в принципе в такой ситуации получить не можете. Даже теоретически.


Опять поспорю с вами: нет, это не так, я часто учусь у равных, и по моему опыту это дает очень хороший результат, потому что как раз дает возможность спорить без страхов и зависимостей (часто начальнику говорить правду - будут проблемы), не соглашаться и в итоге прийти к именно своему мнению, а не проглоченному чужому.

Насчет нас - я не считаю нас ни равными, ни ниже, ни выше.

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и чтобы учить, монах должен сам знать Дхамму.


Вот ещё один пример. Вы в одной фразе уже:
1. Берёте на себя право оценивать знания монаха
2. Даёте ему указания. 

Корни сего явления я уже описал вчера.. В то время, как для начала лучше бы начали с себя. Хотя бы с того, чтобы воздерживались от подобных речей.

----------


## Топпер

> Опять поспорю с вами: нет, это не так, я часто учусь у равных, и по моему опыту это дает очень хороший результат, потому что как раз дает возможность спорить без страхов и зависимостей (часто начальнику говорить правду - будут проблемы), не соглашаться и в итоге прийти к именно своему мнению, а не проглоченному чужому.
> 
> Насчет нас - я не считаю нас ни равными, ни ниже, ни выше.


Если вдруг случится (не дай бог конечно) приехать ко мне за Прибежищем, кланяться то в этом случае хотя бы будете? Во время официальной церемонии?  :Smilie: 

Что касается "споров без страхов и зависимостей" - как вы думаете, мне эти ваши споры нужны? Или вы хотите пользу только для себя получать?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот ещё один пример. Вы в одной фразе уже:
> 1. Берёте на себя право оценивать знания монаха
> 2. Даёте ему указания. 
> 
> Корни сего явления я уже описал вчера.. В то время, как для начала лучше бы начали с себя. Хотя бы с того, чтобы воздерживались от подобных речей.


Коллеги, брейк  :Smilie: . Не гоже мне, дзенскому безбожнику и гостю здесь, вмешиваться во внутриконфессиональные разбирательства. Но мы ведь уходим от темы разговора. Кто здесь считает, что монашество не нужно? Я _уверен_, что оно нужно. И разговор здесь о том, как гармонизировать отношения между монахами и мирянами, а не о выяснении, кто правильно трактует Винаю, а кто неправильно  :Frown: .

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Если вдруг случится (не дай бог конечно) приехать ко мне за Прибежищем, кланяться то в этом случае хотя бы будете? Во время официальной церемонии?


А разве смысл поклона в том, чтобы признать себя ниже а монаха выше?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот ещё один пример. Вы в одной фразе уже:
> 1. Берёте на себя право оценивать знания монаха


А почему нет? Миряне оценивают и поведение и знания монаха. В каноне есть случаи, где миряне отказывали в уважении и поддержке монахам, чье поведение они считали недостойным. Да и Виная, в значительной степени, формировалась в ответ на жалобы мирян (т.е. в ответ на недовольство мирян монахами).




> 2. Даёте ему указания.


Указаний я не давал.

----------


## Топпер

> А разве смысл поклона в том, чтобы признать себя ниже а монаха выше?


Если учесть, что монах не кланяется в ответ. Что это может значить? Я так понимаю, что мирянин выказывает уважение монаху и желание учится. Пускай даже формальные.

----------

AndyZ (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему, нет? Миряне оценивают и поведение и знания монаха. В каноне есть случаи, где миряне отказывли в уважении и поддержке монахам, чье поведение они считали недостойным. Да и Виная, в значительной степени, формировалась в ответ на жалобы (на недовольство) мирян монахами.


Миряне жаловались Будде. В некоторых случаях он отклонял жалобы. В некоторых, понимая, что люди всё-равно будут судачить о монахах, вводил определённые правила. Но не забывайте о том, что в Индии вообще любые аскеты считались настолько выше мирян, что даже варновые различия оказывались перед этим ничтожными. 
Когда монахи приходили даже цари сажали их на свой трон, садились у ног монахов и смиренно слушали проповедь. Но я понимаю, что это не для наших мирян. Опять же, до этого дорасти надо. Мне когда-то, когда я был начинающим мирянином тоже было вначале сложно кланяться монахам и почтительно слушать их.



> Указаний я не давал.


Жаль, что вы не видите этой стороны. Ну да ладно, может быть когда-нибудь увидите.

----------

Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Если учесть, что монах не кланяется в ответ. Что это может значить? Я так понимаю, что мирянин выказывает уважение монаху и желание учится. Пускай даже формальные.


Уважение. Но не кто-то выше\ниже.

----------

Averin (04.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Если вдруг случится (не дай бог конечно) приехать ко мне за Прибежищем, кланяться то в этом случае хотя бы будете? Во время официальной церемонии?


Именно на Прибежище не поеду, но если на церемонии буду, то конечно.




> Что касается "споров без страхов и зависимостей" - как вы думаете, мне эти ваши споры нужны? Или вы хотите пользу только для себя получать?


Насчет вас знать не могу. Если насчет мотивации, то это скорее для себя, упорядочить понимание и проверит его, и для читающих, поделиться мыслями.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если учесть, что монах не кланяется в ответ. Что это может значить? Я так понимаю, что мирянин выказывает уважение монаху и желание учится. Пускай даже формальные.


Я бы сказал, что в поклоне монаху мирянин выказывает _уважение к Сангхе_, а не к конкретному человеку (что тоже, конечно, не исключается, а тока приветствуется  :Smilie: ). А уважение предполагает _открытость_ к обучению, временный отказ от своих собственных шаблонов мышления. Так что все, в общем, прагматично. Будда вообще был здравомыслящим и не фанатичным человеком  :Smilie: .

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013), Тао (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Миряне жаловались Будде. В некоторых случаях он отклонял жалобы. В некоторых, понимая, что люди всё-равно будут судачить о монахах, вводил определённые правила. Но не забывайте о том, что в Индии вообще любые аскеты считались настолько выше мирян, что даже варновые различия оказывались перед этим ничтожными. 
> Когда монахи приходили даже цари сажали их на свой трон, садились у ног монахов и смиренно слушали проповедь. Но я понимаю, что это не для наших мирян. Опять же, до этого дорасти надо. Мне когда-то, когда я был начинающим мирянином тоже было вначале сложно кланяться монахам и почтительно слушать их.
> 
> Жаль, что вы не видите этой стороны. Ну да ладно, может быть когда-нибудь увидите.


В каноне есть случаи, где миряне отказывали в уважении и поддержке монахам, чье поведение они считали недостойным. И таким образом влияли на их поведение.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Именно на Прибежище не поеду, но если на церемонии буду, то конечно.


Ок.



> Насчет вас знать не могу. Если насчет мотивации, то это скорее для себя, упорядочить понимание и проверит его, и для читающих, поделиться мыслями.


Насчёт меня: в таких случаях это потеря времени. Я с некоторыми людьми на форуме стараюсь не общаться. И в первую очередь не из-за их знаний которые, как правило достаточно велики, а из-за их общего настроя.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Нико (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В каноне есть случаи, где миряне отказывали в уважении и поддержке монахам, чье поведение они считали недостойным. И таким образом влияли на их поведение.


Конечно же. Но я советую вам начать с примера других мирян, которых в Каноне описано гораздо больше, и которые оказывали всяческую поддержку и уважение монахам. Поверьте, для вас это будет гораздо продуктивнее.

----------

Богдан Б (05.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> И в первую очередь не из-за их знаний которые, как правило достаточно велики, а из-за их общего настроя.


Я готов менять свои мнения, но и соглашаться с тем что я считаю не совсем верным не могу.

----------

Велеслав (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я бы сказал, что в поклоне монаху мирянин выказывает _уважение к Сангхе_, а не к конкретному человеку (что тоже, конечно, не исключается, а тока приветствуется ). А уважение предполагает _открытость_ к обучению, временный отказ от своих собственных шаблонов мышления. Так что все, в общем, прагматично. Будда вообще был здравомыслящим и не фанатичным человеком .


Совершенно верно. 
Конкретный монах может быть и не очень хорошим человеком. Но пока он монах (пока не нет Параджики), он как бы тоже член Сангхи. Именно поэтому на форуме я и говорю некоторым нашим участникам, пишущемися тхеравадинами, что даже если они не хотят уважать наших "ненастоящих монаховтм", а ориентируются исключительно на далёких "настоящих монахов тм", то всё таки полезно уважать хотя бы рясу, если уж не уважают человека.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013), Тао (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я готов менять свои мнения, но и соглашаться с тем что я считаю не совсем верным не могу.


Поэтому я и говорю, что с таким настроем сложно получить что-либо полезное. Всё-равно своё мнение в этом случае остаётся ключевым.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я готов менять свои мнения, но и соглашаться с тем что я считаю не совсем верным не могу.


На самом деле, очень хорошо, что такие разговоры происходят. Они полезны всем, и мирянам, и монахам, и даже просто посторонним, далеким от буддизма людям. Ведь все мы считаем, что знаем, как правильно, а как нет. А ведь это практически всегда не соответствует реальности (исключая архатов и Будд  :Smilie: ). Поэтому, хотя бы временно отказаться от своей "точки наблюдения" и посмотреть на вещи со стороны других - всегда и всем полезно...

----------

Averin (04.02.2013), Велеслав (04.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Прям выше божеств.


именно

----------

Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> именно


Патамучта до царя - далеко, до божеств - высоко, а монах - вот он, рядом... Пользуйтесь им во благо всех живых существ!

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]именно


Чем именно? Я очень почитаю настоящих монахов, но выше божеств их считать?

----------


## Нико

> Патамучта до царя - далеко, до божеств - высоко, а монах - вот он, рядом... Пользуйтесь им во благо всех живых существ!


В каком смысле?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чем именно? Я очень почитаю настоящих монахов, но выше божеств их считать?


Дык божества - эта ж, сагласна марксистско-ленинскому мировоззрению, они тока в галаве у неуравнавешенных субъектав  :Smilie: . А монахи - вот они, реальные как зажигалка...

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дык божества - эта ж, сагласна марксистско-ленинскому мировоззрению, они тока в галаве у неуравнавешенных субъектав . А монахи - вот они, реальные как зажигалка...


Да, я уже успела догадаться. Когда у меня плохое настроение, лучше БФ ничего нет.

----------

Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, я уже успела догадаться. Когда у меня плохое настроение, лучше БФ ничего нет.


Можете считать это мини-прибежищем  :Wink: . Здесь Вас не бросят в беде и тоске! Ну разве что не накормят  :Frown: .

----------


## Raudex

> Чем именно? Я очень почитаю настоящих монахов, но выше божеств их считать?


именно, выше статусом

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Можете считать это мини-прибежищем . Здесь Вас не бросят в беде и тоске! Ну разве что не накормят :


Я сама себе накормлю, если что. А вот шутки юмора только здесь есть. Питание для ума. )))))

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> именно, выше статусом


Почему статус монаха вдруг стал выше статуса божества? Буддийского, уточню?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почему статус монаха вдруг стал выше статуса божества? Буддийского, уточню?


А патамучта у божества докУмента нет  :Smilie: . А монаха - усы и ряса, - вот его докУменты!

----------


## Нико

> А патамучта у божества докУмента нет . А монаха - усы и ряса, - вот его докУменты!


Ах, да! Я почему-то забыла проследить этот нюанс. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему статус монаха вдруг стал выше статуса божества? Буддийского, уточню?


Потому-что в этом разделе только не- буддийские божества водятся.

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Топпер: "Поэтому я и говорю, что с таким настроем сложно получить что-либо полезное. Всё-равно своё мнение в этом случае остаётся ключевым."
>     Бесполезно объяснять, если с детства не привито уважение к людям или вообще к живым существам, что это такое. Если они уже с устоявшимся воззрением, ничто не поколеблет их(... соглашаться с тем что *я считаю* не совсем верным не могу), это как бросать зёрна в песок. Также позиция: и нашим и вашим, не красит, Юй Кан как-то говорил уже об этом.


Александр, здесь ничего страшного не происходило. И бханте реагировал, хоть и консервативно, но очень корректно. И на него нападали тоже без злобы. Буддизм только крепнет в таких разговорах. Иначе будет застой, стагнация. Система, замкнутая сама на себе, не способна к выживанию. Поэтому нужна постоянная обратная связь (feedback)  :Smilie: .

----------

Велеслав (05.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Вот кстати что на интересующую тему сказано в Милиндапаньхе:



> — Есть, государь, изречение Блаженного: ≪Знай, Васиштха, дхарма — старшее в людях и в этой жизни, и после смерти>. Однако и тот из мирских почитателей, кто обрел слух (т.е. стал сотапаной) и не съедет вниз, усвоил воззрение, внял проповеди,— *и тот должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха или послушника, даже если это люди-из-толпы*. Но на это есть основание. Основание это вот какое: монаха делают монахом двадцать присущих ему свойств и два внешних признака. Поэтому-то и пристало монаха стоя и с почтением приветствовать, чтить и уважать. А эти двадцать присущих монаху свойств, которые делают его монахом, и два внешних признака вот какие: лучшая сдержанность, высшие обеты, поведение, житье в монастыре, смирение, самоутеснение, терпение, кротость, уединенные скитания, преданность уединению, занятия созерцанием, стыдливость и совестливость, усилие, небеспечливость, изучение [трех] предметов, оглашение [Устава], [монашеские] беседы, преданность нравственности и прочему, бесприютность, безущербное следование правилам поведения, ношение желтой одежды и бритье головы3. Вот, государь, каковы двадцать присущих монаху свойств, которые делают его монахом, и два его внешних признака. Для монаха все эти достоинства — обычное его достояние. Обладая такими качествами целиком, неущербно и сполна, он сможет взойти на лучшую, высшую ступень — на ступень опытности 4, на ступень, где стоят святые; он приблизился уже к святости. Так что и тому мирскому почитателю, кто обрел слух,— и ему следует стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. ≪И у него, и у сбросивших путы — одно монашество, мое же состояние иное≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. ≪Он принадлежит к лучшей из общностей5, я же не принадлежу≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. ≪Ему слушать чтение Уставных Начал разрешено, мне — не разрешено≫6,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть чело- век-из-толпы. ≪Он постригает и посвящает других, умножая Учение Победителя, а мне это недоступно≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из- толпы. ≪Он неослабно блюдет бесценные правила поведения, а я им не следую≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. ≪Он принял монашеский облик, уподобившись в этом Просветленному, а мой облик совсем не таков≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. ≪Он подмышки не бреет, не мажется, благоухает только нравственностью7, а у меня в обычае носить украшения и драгоценности≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из- толпы. И еще, государь. ≪Все те двадцать свойств, которые де- лают человека монахом, и два внешних признака у монаха есть. Он и сам имеет их все, и других им научает. А у меня нет ни обладания ими, ни этой возможности учить≫,— понимая это, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из- толпы. Еще, государь. Скажем, если царевич у придворного жреца выучился науке и узнал, каков кшатрииский долг, то он и позже, уже став помазанным на царство царем, приветствует учителя стоя и с почтением: ≪Ведь это он меня научил≫. Вот точно так же, государь, понимая, что перед ним — учитель, носитель унаследованного знания, и тот мирской почитатель, кто обрел слух, и он должен стоя и с почтением приветствовать монаха, будь тот хоть человек-из-толпы. А еще вот с какой стороны, государь, ты можешь убедиться в величии и несравненном достоинстве монашеской ступени: если, государь, обретший слух мирской почитатель достигает святости, то перед ним только две дороги, и не более: либо в тот же день уйти в по- кой, либо принять монашество8. Незыблемо, государь, посвящение, велика и возвышенна монашеская эта ступень. 
> — Да, почтенный Нагасена, понят, поистине разрешен этот вопрос твоим мощным и острым умом. Никто, кроме человека, подобного тебе дарованием, не смог бы так распутать этот вопрос9.

----------

Bob (04.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> О, миряне так "хорошо" в этом разбираются. Что и как должно быть у настоящего монаха.... Остальные кончено же ненастоящие, а игрушечные.


При чем тут судить? Взаимоотношения монахов и мирян предполагают обоюдную ответственность. Во времена Будды миряне во многом помогли сформировать Винаю тем, что они " судили" монахов и ждали от них безупречности. А вы хотите чтобы робу надеть и типа все, святой и неприкосновенности?

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вообще то монах выше мирянина, он выше божеств. Этому прямо и косвенно нас постоянно учили. Об этом и в суттах есть. А что ожидание? Я ожидал что мне дадут дану в деревне на пиндапате, если б не ожидал - ходил бы в другую, в третью, в пятую, десятую. И там бы не дали тогда на выбор: или нарушал бы правила или расстригся.
> В вашем примере - если миряне говорят что буддисты - то уважение к бхиккху сангхе ожидать от них логично. Буддийские формы проявления уважения также известны и прописаны в суттах - почтительное приветствие и дана чаттаро ниссая.


Вот ваша беда в том, что вы ото всех всего ожидали, а вам никто и ничего не должен

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> я думаю, что это важнее для самого мирянина. Если он декларирует свою приверженность Трём Драгоценностям, а сам при наличии бхиккхусангхи никак им не помогает и не выказывает уважения, тогда встаёт вопрос, а в чём вообще выражается это его уважение и приверженность?


Сангха вообще- то это сообщество ариев, а не всех монахов

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> При чем тут судить? Взаимоотношения монахов и мирян предполагают обоюдную ответственность. Во времена Будды миряне во многом помогли сформировать Винаю тем, что они " судили" монахов и ждали от них безупречности. А вы хотите чтобы робу надеть и типа все, святой и неприкосновенности?


Только ведь эти миряне, надо заметить, поддерживали монахов. Потому и ожидали от них безупречного поведения. А не ставили условия: "сначала станьте Арахантами, а потом мы вас будем поддерживать".



> Вот ваша беда в том, что вы ото всех всего ожидали, а вам никто и ничего не должен


Это не только его беда. Это беда всего российского буддизма. Потому, как если и дальше никто ничего не будет должным, монахи так и будут периодически расстригаться.



> Сангха вообще- то это сообщество ариев, а не всех монахов


Это Арьясангха. Но на деле, в реальности её представляет бхиккхусангха.

----------

Eugeny (05.02.2013), Styeba (05.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013)

----------


## Averin

> Потому, как если и дальше никто ничего не будет должным, монахи так и будут периодически расстригаться.


А для чего они постригались тогда, чтобы быть полем заслуг именно для русских? Что-то я перестал вас понимать.

----------

Аньезка (07.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А для чего они постригались тогда, чтобы быть полем заслуг именно для русских? Что-то я перестал вас понимать.


Для чего постригались - это надо у каждого постригшегося индивидуально спрашивать. Причин может быть множество.

----------

Eugeny (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Для чего постригались - это надо у каждого постригшегося индивидуально спрашивать. Причин может быть множество.


Если от монашества отказываются на основании того, что в России мало данников, то какова истинная ценность таких причин?

----------

Neroli (05.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Фил (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если от монашества отказываются на основании того, что в России мало данников, то какова истинная ценность таких причин?


Нормальная ценность. Полагаю, что выше, чем у многих азиатских монахов. Если бы убрать всякую поддержку монахов в Азии, вы думаете большое количество из них в монашестве бы осталось? И это при том, что там в плане климата проще. И можно действительно на улице жить и в одной рясе ходить.

----------

Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Ондрий (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Нормальная ценность.


Я не считаю что ценность, от достижения которой отказываются на основании недостаточного финансирования -- такая уж ценность. _Вот был бы номер, если бы Сиддхартха вернулся обратно во дворец, поняв, что в лесу мало еды..._  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Полагаю, что выше, чем у многих азиатских монахов. Если бы убрать всякую поддержку монахов в Азии, вы думаете большое количество из них в монашестве бы осталось?


Не думаю. Я вообще не думаю что в институте монашества главное -- количество монахов. Лучше меньше, да лучше.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не считаю что ценность, от достижения которой отказываются на основании недостаточного финансирования -- такая уж ценность. _Вот был бы номер, если бы Сиддхартха вернулся обратно во дворец, поняв, что в лесу мало еды..._


Мы, увы, не Сиддхаттхи. Для встреч с монахами уровня Сиддхаттхи у вас заслуг ещё не накоплено. 



> Не думаю. Я вообще не думаю что в институте монашества главное -- количество монахов. Лучше меньше, да лучше.


В Таиланде на юге страны, мусульмане убивают именно монахов.  Они понимают, что когда исчезают монахи, исчезает Дхамма. Подобная ситуация имела место быть в Бангладеш, который сейчас стал почти полностью мусульманским.

----------

Eugeny (05.02.2013), Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Ондрий (05.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> В Таиланде на юге страны, мусульмане убивают именно монахов.  Они понимают, что когда исчезают монахи, исчезает Дхамма.


И что из этого должно следовать? В качестве ответа нужно наинициировать как можно больше абы каких монахов, которые сами расстригутся через годик-другой? Сомневаюсь, что от таких монахов Дхамме будет много пользы. На примере фольксдойче это хорошо было видно.

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И что из этого должно следовать? В качестве ответа нужно наинициировать как можно больше абы каких монахов, которые сами расстригутся через годик-другой? Сомневаюсь, что от таких монахов Дхамме будет много пользы. На примере фольксдойче это хорошо было видно.


Да, обычно идут именно таким путём. Вы думаете в том же Таиланде или Шри-Ланке люди не понимают ситуации? Прекрасно понимают. Понимают, что большинство монахов - обычные люди. Хорошо если не совсем никчёмные.
Но проблема в том, что для того, чтобы вырастить несколько хороших, извсестных учителей, и тем более Арахатов, нужно постричь большое количество монахов на первом этапе. Это, как добыча золота: чтобы получить несколько грамм золота, нужно промыть несколько тон песка. А не будет этого песка, и золота не будет.

Второй момент - это время. Чтобы вырос большой монах, нужно время. И в это время его нужно кормить и обеспечивать ему кров. Это, как ставить оградку для саженца деревца, которое может сломать любой карапуз. А вот когда дерево вырастит и разовьётся, никакой ограды уже не нужно. Оно и так прочно стоит.

Принц Сиддхаттах, кстати говоря, появился не на голом месте, а в условиях индийской культуры, где сделать дану какому-либо саддху считалось за честь.  И если бы не было таких условий, не было бы у нас сейчас Будды Готамы. 
Впрочем Бодхисатты пребывая на небесах Тусита имеют способность выбирать место рождения, и не случайно они все рождаются в Индии. Родись он у нас, и уйди в пустынь, погиб бы там просто-напросто от голода и холода.

----------

Styeba (05.02.2013), Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Буль (05.02.2013), Валерий Р. (28.10.2015), Вантус (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Подобная ситуация имела место быть в Бангладеш, который сейчас стал почти полностью мусульманским.


Не было такой ситуации в Бангладеш. Это государство, с момента своего появления на карте мира, было мусульманским (мусульман около 90%, остальные индуисты). Это же Пакистан был, который образовывался именно по принципу религиозной сегрегации. А образование независимого от Пакистана государства Бангладеш, стало возможным, после того как Пакистан потерпел поражение в войне с Индией 1971 года.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не было такой ситуации в Бангладеш. Это государство, с момента своего появления на карте мира, было мусульманским (мусульман около 90%, остальные индуисты). Это же Пакистан был, который образовывался именно по принципу религиозной сегрегации. А образование независимого от Пакистана государства Бангладеш, стало возможным, после того как Пакистан потерпел поражение в войне с Индией 1971 года.


Буддистов (да и индуистов) там сейчас во много раз меньше, чем было. Были погромы. Буддистов убивали. Монахов убивали. У меня были знакомые саманеры из Бангладеш, которые вынуждены были бежать на Шри-Ланку, чтобы их не убили.

Да и сейчас там убивают.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Буддистов (да и индуистов) там сейчас во много раз меньше, чем было. Были погромы. Буддистов убивали. Монахов убивали. У меня были знакомые саманеры из Бангладеш, которые вынуждены были бежать на Шри-Ланку, чтобы их не убили.
> 
> Да и сейчас там убивают.


Я к тому, что Бангладеш не был буддийской страной как Тайланд, куда нагрянули мусульмане убивать и вытеснять буддистов. А буддистов там не больше чем в России.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Не было такой ситуации в Бангладеш. Это государство, с момента своего появления на карте мира, было мусульманским (мусульман около 90%, остальные индуисты).


Интересно что даже 10% от населения Бангладеш это очень много, страна хоть и маленькая но население больше чем в РФ.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я к тому, что Бангладеш не был буддийской страной как Тайланд, куда нагрянули мусульмане убивать и вытеснять буддистов. А буддистов там не больше чем в России.


Конечно не был целиком. Здесь споров нет. Но были анклавы буддийского населения. И даже в них теперь, насколько знаю, всё плохо. В принципе я не про мусульман тут писал, а про количество монахов.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Интересно что даже 10% от населения Бангладеш это очень много, страна хоть и маленькая но население больше чем в РФ.


Религии в Бангладеш: Ислам - 89.7 %, Индуизм - 9.2 %, Прочие - 1.1 % (Буддизм 0,5%).

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Конечно не был целиком. Здесь споров нет. Но были анклавы буддийского населения. И даже в них теперь, насколько знаю, всё плохо. В принципе я не про мусульман тут писал, а про количество монахов.


Да, там регулярно происходят столкновения на религиозной почве, главным образом между мусульманами и индуистами. В Конституции Бангладеш, ислам закреплен государственной религией, а во многих районах страны де-факто действует закон шариата.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Но проблема в том, что для того, чтобы вырастить несколько хороших, извсестных учителей, и тем более Арахатов, нужно постричь большое количество монахов на первом этапе. Это, как добыча золота: чтобы получить несколько грамм золота, нужно промыть несколько тон песка. А не будет этого песка, и золота не будет.


Но, тем не менее, золотоискатели моют золото на прииске, а не абы где, так ведь?




> Второй момент - это время. Чтобы вырос большой монах, нужно время. И в это время его нужно кормить и обеспечивать ему кров. Это, как ставить оградку для саженца деревца, которое может сломать любой карапуз. А вот когда дерево вырастит и разовьётся, никакой ограды уже не нужно. Оно и так прочно стоит.


Но ведь поливают не все растения, вне зависимости от их вида. Поливают и оберегают только те, которые "внушают доверие".

Т.е. я о том, что, на мой взгляд, для допуска к монашеству нужно применять более строгий отбор, а не постригать в монахи чуть ли не любого, тем самым попусту растрачивая дану мирян.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но, тем не менее, золотоискатели моют золото на прииске, а не абы где, так ведь?


Если мы под золотом людей подразумеваем, то люди у нас и в России живут. 



> Но ведь поливают не все растения, вне зависимости от их вида. Поливают и оберегают только те, которые "внушают доверие".


На первом этапе - все. Если не поливать - не вырастет.



> Т.е. я о том, что, на мой взгляд, для допуска к монашеству нужно применять более строгий отбор, а не постригать в монахи чуть ли не любого, тем самым попусту растрачивая дану мирян.


Это отдельный вопрос. Вполне важный, кстати.
Собсвтенно говоря я потому всегда и придерживался той точки зрения, что целесообразно выращивать монахов из своей среды. Стричь в монахи тех активных буддистов, которые уже будучи мирянами работали на благо своих общин. Тогда в любом случае промахов не будет. А т.к. тема началась с расстрижения конкретного человека то могу сказать, что он случайным человеком не был. Для общины работал.

Касаемо даны: она в любом случае не будет напрасной растратой. Даритель получает заслугу. И это ещё вернётся к нему.

----------

Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Не знаю... Надо поддерживать хороших монахов, потому что дурные принесут дурную Дхамму. Зачем это? 
А то, что там возносить ЛЮБОГО монаха ... Меня один монах например звал жить вместе с ним. Я должна перед ним кланяться? Зачем?

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В Таиланде на юге страны, мусульмане убивают именно монахов.  Они понимают, что когда исчезают монахи, исчезает Дхамма.


Тем временем православие тоже не дремлет.
РПЦ намерена обратить в православие четверть населения Таиланда:
http://www.nr2.ru/thai/421678.html

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю... Надо поддерживать хороших монахов, потому что дурные принесут дурную Дхамму. Зачем это?


Почему они понесут дурную Дхамму? Если у монаха нет параджики, если он не пытается исказить Канон, если по мере сил практикует он, как минимум, не падший монах.



> А то, что там возносить ЛЮБОГО монаха ... Меня один монах например звал жить вместе с ним.


В каком смысле звал жить?



> Я должна перед ним кланяться? Зачем?


Хотя бы затем, чтобы смирять свою гордость. Ключевым то остаётся предложение "*Я* должна". Выше я уже писал, что даже младшие монахи и саманеры старшим кланяются. Не считают зазорным. 
Или вы рассматриваете такой допустим случай: идёт группа монахов, всем вы поклонитесь, а ему нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Тем временем православие тоже не дремлет.
> РПЦ намерена обратить в православие четверть населения Таиланда:
> http://www.nr2.ru/thai/421678.html


Да, у меня на стене в контакте несколько дней как висит эта новость. Но РПЦ не умеет миссионерствовать, поэтом вряд ли что получится.

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Pema Sonam (05.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще очень легко и даже приятно кланяться и помогать тому монаху, которого считаешь достойным. Особенно если выбрал его в роль учителя и если он известный и образованный. И особенно приятно и легко, когда он говорит те вещи, которые приятно слышать. 
И насколько сложнее помогать или выражать почтение тому, кого лично не любишь, от которого слышишь не то, что хотелось бы слышать. 
Но в этом часто и состоит духовная работа. Как бы человек отнёсся к тому, если бы "любимый, достойный монах" вдруг начал бы запрещать вам что-либо делать? Сказал бы, что вы живёте неправильно, что вам нужно изменить поведение. Не стал бы он вдруг из любимого и уважаемого нелюбимым и неуважаемым и недостойным даны?

----------

Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Почему они понесут дурную Дхамму? Если у монаха нет параджики, если он не пытается исказить Канон, если по мере сил практикует он, как минимум, не падший монах.
> 
> В каком смысле звал жить?
> 
> Хотя бы затем, чтобы смирять свою гордость. Ключевым то остаётся предложение "*Я* должна". Выше я уже писал, что даже младшие монахи и саманеры старшим кланяются. Не считают зазорным. 
> Или вы рассматриваете такой допустим случай: идёт группа монахов, всем вы поклонитесь, а ему нет?


Ну вот так, типа, Жень, ты такая славная, давай жить вместе. Как после этого такого монаха воспринимать как сына Будды? Да, я считаю зазорным выражать почтение плохим монахам. Они разрушают Дхамму.,

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот так, типа, Жень, ты такая славная, давай жить вместе. Как после этого такого монаха воспринимать как сына Будды? Да, я считаю зазорным выражать почтение плохим монахам. Они разрушают Дхамму.,


Не понял. Это он что, в смысле секс предлагал? Если предлагал, такие вещи нужно предавать огласке. Это уже совсем не то же самое, что просто монах без особого усердия. Такие косяки - это уже совсем другое дело.

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Raudex (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Да, там регулярно происходят столкновения на религиозной почве, главным образом между мусульманами и индуистами. В Конституции Бангладеш, ислам закреплен государственной религией, а во многих районах страны де-факто действует закон шариата.


Ну шариат там больше декоративный, да и вообще ислам не того разлива что у арабов, они хотя и мусульмане номинально, но по сути индийцы, бенгальцы, да и вообще материалисты как и 90 % народа в любой стране...

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не понял. Это он что, в смысле секс предлагал? Если предлагал, такие вещи нужно предавать огласке. Это уже совсем не то же самое, что просто монах без особого усердия. Такие косяки - это уже совсем другое дело.


Ага, предлагал. Ну как предавать, вот вам "предала" :Cry:

----------

Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Vladiimir
> 
> 
> Миряне оценивают и поведение и знания монаха. В каноне есть случаи, где миряне отказывали в уважении и поддержке монахам, чье поведение они считали недостойным. Да и Виная, в значительной степени, формировалась в ответ на жалобы мирян (т.е. в ответ на недовольство мирян монахами).
> 
> 
> Миряне жаловались Будде. В некоторых случаях он отклонял жалобы. В некоторых, понимая, что люди всё-равно будут судачить о монахах, вводил определённые правила. Но не забывайте о том, что в Индии вообще любые аскеты считались настолько выше мирян, что даже варновые различия оказывались перед этим ничтожными.


Жаловались. А перед этим "роптали, негодовали, возмущались". Например: 


> Люди стали роптать, негодовать, возмущаться: "Как только могут отшельники-сыны сакьев  ходить с чашами для подаяния сделанными из черепов, как будто демонопоклонники!"


Т.е. миряне были отнюдь не «безмолвные ягнята». И именно миряне, во многом влияли на поведение членов монашеского сообщества.
Слова "ujjhāyanti khiyyanti vipācenti" выражают сильное и вполне открытое проявление недовольства.
И этим мирянам никто не говорил, "Вот, станьте сами монахами, а потом критикуйте!" Никто их за это не порицал.

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не понял. Это он что, в смысле секс предлагал? Если предлагал, такие вещи нужно предавать огласке. Это уже совсем не то же самое, что просто монах без особого усердия. Такие косяки - это уже совсем другое дело.


А как идет дисциплинарный разбор? Достаточно только слов женщины? Тут большой простор для злоупотреблений.

----------


## Топпер

> Ага, предлагал. Ну как предавать, вот вам "предала"


Это ужас просто.  :Frown: 
А монахи в монастыре знают о столь озабоченном человеке?

----------

Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Жаловались. А перед этим "роптали, негодовали, возмущались". Например: 
> Т.е. миряне были отнюдь не «безмолвные ягнята». И именно миряне, во многом влияли на поведение членов монашеского сообщества.
> Слова "ujjhāyanti khiyyanti vipācenti" выражают сильное и вполне открытое проявление недовольства.
> И этим мирянам никто не говорил, "Вот, станьте сами монахами, а потом критикуйте!" Никто их за это не порицал.


Так я же выше писал, что они всё-таки жертвователями для начала были. И именно потому, что это были жертвователи, буддисты-миряне, Будда и сделал определённые оргвыводы. Потому, что без них жертвователей могло не стать. А вот если бы роптали какие-нибудь джайны, то Будде было бы без особой разницы. Точнее сказать он тоже мог бы сделать определённые оргвыводы, чтобы имидж Сангхи в глазах тиртиков сильно не падал, но всё-равно ситуация бы разворачивалась сильно по-другому.

У нас же миряне чаще занимают другую позицию: не начав жертвовать или выказывать уважение уже выдвигают требования: что, дескать, я буду жертвовать и кланяться только тому монаху, который м*не* нравится. Почувствуйте, как говориться, разницу.

----------

Богдан Б (06.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (05.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это ужас просто. 
> А монахи в монастыре знают о столь озабоченном человеке?


Другой монах такой же, их этого же монастыря.. Кстати, они учат сингальских детей в Дхамма школе. Я довольно долго приходила в себя))

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А как идет дисциплинарный разбор? Достаточно только слов женщины? Тут большой простор для злоупотреблений.


Большой. Это дело непростое. Я не знаю, как в Шри-Ланке, а в Таиланде не зря существует высший суд Сангхи и суды местного уровня.

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Другой монах такой же, их этого же монастыря.. Кстати, они учат сингальских детей в Дхамма школе. Я довольно долго приходила в себя))


в таких радикальных случаях я присоединюсь к вашим выводам.

----------

Bob (05.02.2013), Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013), Жека (05.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

> Ну вот так, типа, Жень, ты такая славная, давай жить вместе. Как после этого такого монаха воспринимать как сына Будды? Да, я считаю зазорным выражать почтение плохим монахам. Они разрушают Дхамму.,


А может он хотел ради совместной с вами жизни - обеты снять?  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

Ну мы же не знаем, может он бы сначала снял их и только потом "под венец" и всё такое...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну мы же не знаем, может он бы сначала снял их и только потом "под венец" и всё такое...


Кто урод, кто красавец, не ведает страсть.
В ад согласен безумец влюбленный попасть.
Безразлично влюбленным, во что одеваться,
Что на землю стелить, что под голову класть.

О. Хайям.

Короче, серьезное расстройство психики. Может, монаха лечить надо, а не анафеме предавать  :Smilie: .

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Тао (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще как-то да, шриланкийские монахи несколько подозрительны бывают  :Wink:  Или их интернет развращает, но некоторое время назад один шриланкийский монах ко мне настойчиво стучался в фэйсбук (зафрендив до этого там дофига европейских - в том числе и русских, буддисток) со странного рода комплиментами к фотографиям. Эээ. Ну может ему дреды конечно понравились, но похоже он не только правила монашеского поведения попутал, но и пол собеседника  :EEK!: 
Хотя может быть я его не совсем правильно понял, потому что с его уровнем английского его понять было весьма сложно.  :Confused:

----------

Велеслав (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну вот так, типа, Жень, ты такая славная, давай жить вместе. Как после этого такого монаха воспринимать как сына Будды? Да, я считаю зазорным выражать почтение плохим монахам. Они разрушают Дхамму.,


ох, шриланка такая шриланка :Smilie:

----------

Фил (06.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Другой монах такой же, их этого же монастыря.. Кстати, они учат сингальских детей в Дхамма школе. Я довольно долго приходила в себя))


В таких случаях видеорегистратор нужно иметь, это действенный способ борьбы с людьми в форме. Ну, и Винаю желательно знать хорошо. Только общественный контроль может остановить беспредел, творимый оборотнями в рясах.

----------

Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Простите, что не в рамках дискуссии, но думаю, что по теме.

*На днях еду в Питер по своим делам. Если кто-то хочет что-либо передать для Бханте Топпера, пишите в личку. Уезжаю в пятницу рано утром.*

----------

Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (06.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> В таких случаях видеорегистратор нужно иметь, это действенный способ борьбы с людьми в форме. Ну, и Винаю желательно знать хорошо. Только общественный контроль может остановить беспредел, творимый оборотнями в рясах.


Фигня это всё, ничего не возможно доказать, и *не нужно этим заниматься*. Факт секса ещё нужно чётко засвидетельствовать, весьма подробно, а им занимаются всё таки обычно без свидетелей. А все эти разговоры и намёки, косвенные признаки - в лучшем случае докажут сангхадисессу, что конечно плохо, но бхиккху остаётся бхиккху.
Про тот случай я вообще ничего не могу сказать, мало фактов, много домыслено. Что планировал монах и что конкуретно сделал, как жил раньше, ка кпотом , и как жил БЫ потом - не известно, может он планировал снять обеты - почему нет?. А презумпция невиновности в Винае соблюдается очень строго. Если есть сомнения малейшие - наказание не квалифицируют. А пока же я не усматриваю в посупке данного бхиккху (кстати все шансы что он взрослый саманера, на ланке их полно и никак внешне не отличить)  даже дукаты, ну понравилась девушка, серцу то не прикажешь, ну сказал что то не подумав, мож потом признал ошибки и раскаялся. Бхиккху тоже люди.
А вот предвзятость мирян совершенно очевидна и показательна. Наводит на размышления.

----------

Bob (07.02.2013), Велеслав (07.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я к тому, что Бангладеш не был буддийской страной как Тайланд, куда нагрянули мусульмане убивать и вытеснять буддистов. А буддистов там не больше чем в России.


Был. Это же главное место распространения ваджраяны и ваджраянские бхикшу были убиты в 12-13 вв. именно мусульманами.

----------

Raudex (06.02.2013), Велеслав (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Всего ж было пять знаменитых монастырей: Наланда, Викрамашила, Одантапури (Индия, Бихар, разрушены Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji, решившим истребить буддизм, монахи им были убиты, рукописи сожжены), Джагаддала, Сомапура (Бангладеш, разрушены и пришли в запустения после нашествия мусульман). Интересно, но вики говорит, что по тибетским источникам Одантапури управлялся тхеравадинами, хоть и был тантрическим учреждением.

----------

Велеслав (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вообще очень легко и даже приятно кланяться и помогать тому монаху, которого считаешь достойным. Особенно если выбрал его в роль учителя и если он известный и образованный. И особенно приятно и легко, когда он говорит те вещи, которые приятно слышать. 
> И насколько сложнее помогать или выражать почтение тому, кого лично не любишь, от которого слышишь не то, что хотелось бы слышать. 
> Но в этом часто и состоит духовная работа. Как бы человек отнёсся к тому, если бы "любимый, достойный монах" вдруг начал бы запрещать вам что-либо делать? Сказал бы, что вы живёте неправильно, что вам нужно изменить поведение. Не стал бы он вдруг из любимого и уважаемого нелюбимым и неуважаемым и недостойным даны?


Это верно и не только в отношении мирянина к монаху или монаха к мирянину. Как говорит один шуточный закон: "Если все идет хорошо, значит, вы чего-то не заметили"  :Smilie: .

Очень полезно общаться с умными людьми, воззрения которых отличны от твоих. Полезно гармонизировать отношения с теми, кто тебя не любит и с теми, кому ты не симпатизируешь. На самом деле все это - работа над своим собственным умом, который имеет тенденцию "западать" на какие-то "правильные" (с его точки зрения) шаблоны мышления и чувствования...

----------

Велеслав (07.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (07.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Карло (07.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Ритл (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Фигня это всё, ничего не возможно доказать, и *не нужно этим заниматься*.


Тогда у нас остается устное заявление гражданки, которой домогался монах (или даже два). А так ли это было или нет, и при каких обстоятельствах дело происходило, неизвестно. "Ложечки потом могут найтись", но осадок останется.

----------


## Буль

> Про тот случай я вообще ничего не могу сказать, мало фактов, много домыслено. Что планировал монах и что конкуретно сделал, как жил раньше, ка кпотом , и как жил БЫ потом - не известно, может он планировал снять обеты - почему нет?. А презумпция невиновности в Винае соблюдается очень строго. Если есть сомнения малейшие - наказание не квалифицируют.


Сейчас договоримся до того, что, раз у девушки нет "железных" доказательств -- то это уже клевета, многое домыслено, и вообще, надо было сначала согласиться и лечь с ним в постель при свидетелях, а уж потом рассказывать эту историю в повествовательном ключе. А то что это получается? Факта получения монахом удовольствия не было, а порицание уже есть? А вдруг бы он в самую-самую распоследнюю миллисекундочку передумал бы? И каааак побежал бы из кровати в одном носке с ненарушенными обетами! И вообще, его предложение наверняка было первоапрельской шуткой, да.

Так что, милая моя, сначала переспите, а уж потом рассказывайте!  :Confused: 

_– Селянка! – крикнул он. – Подь сюда… Фимка покорно подошла:
– Чего изволите?!
– Хочешь большой, но чистой любви? – бесцеремонно сказал Маргадон.
– Как не хотеть! – ответила Фимка.
– Однако! – ухмыльнулся Маргадон. – Мне нравится твоя простота. Придешь сегодня в полночь на сеновал?
– Придем-с… – сказала Фимка. – Только уж и вы приходите. А то вон тот сударь тоже позвал, а опосля испугался…
Маргадон удивленно уставился на Жакоба.
– Она с кузнецом придет! – спокойно объяснил Жакоб.
– С каким кузнецом?
– Дядя мой… Степан. Он мне заместо отца.
– Какой кузнец? Зачем кузнец? – изумился Маргадон. – Я не лошадь!
– Благословлять, – простодушно сказала Фимка. – Вы ж изволите предложение делать или как?
Маргадон секунду обалдело смотрел на нее, потом его ус нервно задергался:
– Ступай, селянка! Видишь, играем. Не мешай!_

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Styeba (07.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Нико (06.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так что, милая моя, сначала переспите, а уж потом рассказывайте!


Многие спют, но не рассказывают. Из "уважения к обетам".

----------


## Буль

> Многие спют, но не рассказывают. Из "уважения к обетам".


Тьфу, о, будды!  :Frown:

----------

Германн (07.02.2013), Нико (06.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Предлагаю этот случай не разбирать. Женя привела, как пример. А мы, получится, её заодно полоскать будем.

----------

Велеслав (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Предлагаю этот случай не разбирать. Женя привела, как пример. А мы, получится, её заодно полоскать будем.


За что же её полоскать? Она всё правильно сделала: взяла да и отказалась.

----------

Германн (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Тогда у нас остается устное заявление гражданки, которой домогался монах (или даже два). А так ли это было или нет, и при каких обстоятельствах дело происходило, неизвестно. "Ложечки потом могут найтись", но осадок останется.


нет, кроме шуток, история конечно гниловатая, но ничего не произошло с т.з. Винаи. Обсудить его показательно, как можно испортить репутацию на пустом месте, пустить разные толки, потом и не отмоешься. Иной может тихо нарушает жёстко и давным давно не монах, но хорошо скрывает и в полном почёте

----------

Zom (07.02.2013), Буль (07.02.2013), Велеслав (07.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (07.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> нет, кроме шуток, история конечно гниловатая, но ничего не произошло с т.з. Винаи.


По крайней мере здесь выглядит обоснованным сторониться такого монаха. Всё-таки подобные предложения девушкам даже в виде шутки не стоит делать.

----------

Raudex (07.02.2013), Zom (07.02.2013), Буль (07.02.2013), Велеслав (07.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> По крайней мере здесь выглядит обоснованным сторониться такого монаха. Всё-таки подобные предложения девушкам даже в виде шутки не стоит делать.


это понятно, данный бхиккху сильно облажался, но я к тому что выставлять это как полный караул тоже нет оснований. Вот когда есть доказано женатый "монах" с детьми - тогда конечно картина исключительно гнилая, а тем не мене в некоторых традициях это как норма.

----------

Zom (07.02.2013), Велеслав (07.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (07.02.2013), Жека (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> это понятно, данный бхиккху сильно облажался, но я к тому что выставлять это как полный караул тоже нет оснований. Вот когда есть доказано женатый "монах" с детьми - тогда конечно картина исключительно гнилая, а тем не мене в некоторых традициях это как норма.


я к тому, что обсуждались изначально "обычные монахи" и помощь им. Которые не "настоящие монахитм", но и не совсем уж пошедшие в разнос, типа приведённого в обсуждаемом примере. И обычные, хотя быть может и не блещут, до таких вещей всё-таки не доходят.

----------

Bob (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> За что же её полоскать? Она всё правильно сделала: взяла да и отказалась.


Бог мой, сколько интереса вызвала моя реплика. )) Мы с этим монахом ( он монах, а не саманера) вместе учились, потом, к счастью, он самоотчислился. Все несколько месяцев это были постоянные комплименты и приставания, я от него уже убегала просто, спасаясь за спиной одноклассников - американцев. 
Никого уличать я не собиралась, что за идеи, я не полиция нравов, пусть сами со своими монахами разбираются.  :Cry:

----------

Neroli (07.02.2013), Буль (07.02.2013), Велеслав (09.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

тема началась как "Помощь монахам", а свелось все к облику морали монахов :Smilie: )) Начали за здравие, закончили за упокой  :Smilie: ))

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> тема началась как "Помощь монахам", а свелось все к облику морали монахов)) Начали за здравие, закончили за упокой ))


Да, действительно, эта тема меня многому научила.

----------

Петр Полянцев (10.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Да, согласен, эта тема многому научила и показала. Во мне еще больше проснулось благодарности и любви к монахам, которые продолжают помогать населению БФ несмотря на их невежество и незнания, а также терпеливо сносят укоры в их сторону.





> Да, действительно, эта тема меня многому научила.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (14.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Makc

Я считаю эту дискуссию очень очень полезной.

Тут много чего можно для себя найти. Я даже нашёл причину того, почему у меня с практикой возникли проблемы, чего я, признаться честно, совсем не ожидал.

----------

Дмитрий С (10.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Евгений Ж

> В биографиях пишут обычно "отсидел 3-х летний ретрит" и т.д. Доступный способ измерения.
> 
> А что там бывает обычно в тхераваде? Специализация по сутре, абхидхарме и пали?
> 
> Перечитал свое сообщение и не увидел там этого. Перефразирую: если у монаха нет опыта семейной жизни и работы до принятия монашества, то как он может "работать с мирянами", если не в курсе их ситуации и не понимает что к чему. Он их по книжке учить будет?


По моему задача монаха заключается как раз в том, чтобы привнести в решения мирских задач (проблем) практику Дхармы, а не указать как правильно детей ремнем отлупить и квитанции оплатить.

----------

Шавырин (13.07.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Сегодня удивился, увидев, как пожилой ланкийский монах покупал лотерею. Если бы он не был тхеравадином, я бы и внимания не обратил. (Китайские монахи, обедающие в приличном ресторане, и просящие деньги (там же) на авиабилет (для паломничества) меня в принципе не приводят в удивление). 
  Я спросил старца, зачем монаху лотерея? Он не захотел вступать в дискуссию, но ответил коротко-"Мы же тоже люди".

----------

Буль (31.08.2014), Кхантибало (31.08.2014), Фил (30.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2014)

----------


## Йен

Кто-нибудь знает этого монаха или может просто ряженый? 

http://bangkok.coconuts.co/2015/02/1...wielding-stick

----------


## Дэнни

> Бао. А Вы живете в Питере или в Мурманске? Я к нему до м.Василеостровской добиралась с окраины за полчаса. Ни машины, ни бензина, ни пробок. Ну, в метро потолкают. Так главное - в определенные часы поехать.
> 
> А так...если все так сложно, денюжку ему просто дайте - раз в месяц Неважно, сколько. Главное, постоянно хоть немного. Монахи могут и сами еду купить, хоть и полагается получать ее от других.  Можете даже не ездить, переведите куда-нить. Он и сам приедет, если договоритесь в удобном для обоих месте встретиться. Только укажите ему - что это деньги ДЛЯ НЕГО, а то он еду на них не купит. Обычно он и спрашивает - для центра или для него. И, конечно, когда-никогда - надо бы съездить к нему в центр лично - преодолевая все препятствия - дану лучше делать лично. Да и человеку нужно немного душевного тепла и внимания - даже монаху.
> 
> А насчет автокормилки - можно в инете с каким-нибудь универсамом договориться - будут регулярно по нужному адресу приносить выбранные продукты, а расплатиться можно он-лайн Можно и в ближайшем к нему магазине открыть кредит или подарочную карту какую-нить - что там в Питере - вам виднее. 
> 
> А так - есть у кого-то старый холодильник - можно его Топперу отдать.


Есть в Питере основанный проект "Едоша"- с концепцией  качественности продуктов http://www.edosha.ru/ доставка от 700руб где то.Их карточка открывает доступ к этим сервисам доставки по телефону и и-нету,  дорого не стоит и там еще есть возможность построения сети для своего  заработка,но это уже другая история, а так рассчитанный именно на работу по доставке супермаркет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть в Питере основанный проект "Едоша"- с концепцией  качественности продуктов http://www.edosha.ru/ доставка от 700руб где то.Их карточка открывает доступ к этим сервисам доставки по телефону и и-нету,  дорого не стоит и там еще есть возможность построения сети для своего  заработка,но это уже другая история, а так рассчитанный именно на работу по доставке супермаркет.


мне не понравились продукты. я не пробовала, конечно, но не вижу ничего особенного. Наверно, лучше деньгами.....

----------


## Дэнни

> мне не понравились продукты. я не пробовала, конечно, но не вижу ничего особенного. Наверно, лучше деньгами.....


Не знаю, как конкретные продукты , но концепция направленная на качество декларируется , попробуйте . Покупать то ,действительно, все равно где лишь бы качественно  было и удобно по доставке! Я ведь говорю не про деньги,а  про вариант, как их использовать :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Если мирянин сразу знает, что дана Сангхе это обязательство и долг для мирянина, значит ...с большой вероятностью такой мирянин был в прошлой жизни сотапанной, ..(просто подумалось  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

